# Poor Responders : Part 90



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home   

Lots of love and luck to you all      

Rachel x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Just marking the thread x


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

book marking

LW hope EC went well today

xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Kate-come to mine, I hate the Eurovision but DH enjoys it....wt....


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Just marking thread, hope all having a lovely weekend -

*Rachel* (mod) - just wanted to say sorry it was a negative today  - sending you huge   

xxxxxxxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

just marking the thread

rachel xx   thanks for looking after us sorry for your horrible news xx

much love to everyone... sorry i am watching eurovision too lol !! been out for an indian (can only have plain chicken tikka to moment due to gallstones !!   but hey better than salad i had planned at home  ) so gonna have a drink now and get in euro mood lol

love to all in turkey, having EC, scans etc and to ali xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Oh Rachel, so sorry sweeheart  

Kate- I've got wine, books and the laptop


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

ladies.. at least we in good company we all on the p!ss


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm feeling peckish too....might have to open a second bottle....


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

kate.. LOL !! it will seem better after alcohol i assure you  

beach... it would be rude not to open another one now


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Popsi- I so so agree hic x

Kate- are you on **?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh Rachel! I'm so sorry chickie. 

Tracey - hope you've coped with today.   I think just keep bonking and something might happen - keep chucking sperm up there I would, if I had sperm...  

Pix - it's sounding good! I'm crossing various bits of me for EC.

LW - hope you're ok chick, and have some eggs. Going to text you now, as I just remembered I have your number.

Kate - ew, sickly alcopops! You teenager you! I have sunk 3/4 of a bottle of wine. Must get my drinking back under control I think...

Beachie scrumptious! You good?

Pops - gallstones??! Poor you - enjoy that tikka!

Steph - 'lo!

xxxxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

mir..  yep gallstones !!! getting shot of them in just over 2 weeks tho thankfully !!!  , glad to see you joining us having a drink.. how is the gorgeous bobster x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hello mir my chick how are you x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

He's scrummy! Poor little scrap's going to have pox scars though, no matter how hard we tried to prevent it. I always vowed I'd put mittens on a child of mine to stop that, but despite no scratching there are still holes.

How's the adoption process going?

I love Eurovision, me. But Pete won't watch it with me - footie rules the roost.

Not too bad Beachiness! Knackered - have the windy-Saturday-haven't-got-much-done blues though. Bah.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

aww bless him Mir, i bet he be showing them off when he is older, you know what boys are like  , adoption going really well, got panel on 23rd June (hopefully will not be cancelled this time  ) should not be x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Kate- i think you can only have one email account per ******** account if you get me...

Popsi    I'm sure this time will all go to plan

Mir   bless him, I've got the tired saturday feeling lol...


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Just sign up for an account of your own Kate! It's very passe only to have one email addy anyhoo. Let's get you on **! We're nearly all on there you know...

OR, we can all add scott if you'd prefer that...


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I;ve found scott kate     can you imagine if he suddenly got 20 emails requests from us all


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Hello everyone. Got one crappy half degenerated egg at EC today so no ICSI     

Lightweight x


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

Lightweight- I am so sorry to hear that hun,   

Rachel - thanks for looking after us and really sorry to hear about your neg test result.
XMAG


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Oh LW    so sorry to hear that


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Kate   will do x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

lightweight    - i am so sorry honey xxxx


kate... get on ** !!!!


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Just a quickie...

A big hello to the turkish girls...good luck, but   to LW, so sorry

Ally good luck in Washington

Tracey   for this difficult weekend

Love to everyone lese

Donks xx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

so so sorry LW


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

LW - sweetheart I am so very sorry, you don't deserve this at all, sending you lots of love and support      

Rachel very sorry to hear about your BFN   

Karen honey - good luck   

Pixie -     your follie hangs in there, it really should be fine, try not to worry too much (who the hell am I kidding!!!)     

Sam - so sorry we missed each other   

Anne - lovely to speak yesterday, had lovely fish and chips with B and our evening was salvaged, hope you are out having a brilliant evening as I type xxxx

Ali - are you okay hon? Bit worried about you xxxx

I am in Washington now, knackered, flight was okay but at passport control was ushered into another room which I was held in for 2 hours, have no idea why, they "just wanted to talk to me". Very scary and upsetting at the time but thankfully in my hotel now. The lovely guy on reception just upgraded me to a super swanky room with access to a special lounge with complementary cocktails etc (shame I am not allowed to drink for 24 hours prior to arriving at NIH or I would have gone and got slaughtered!! Like the lot of you tonight!!)

So tomorrow is just chilling out before I go over to the NIH at about 4.30, sh!tting it but hoping to sleep well, my bed looks like something out of the princess and the pea!!   

Girls thanks for all your support and ** messages, going to change my status update to Alexandra HATES US CUSTOMS OFFICERS!!!! (oh sh!t do you think they will get me for saying that!!)


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

Lightweight, so, so sorry to hear your news.   How terribly upsetting  

Tracey, re the ov test sticks (even though it's a bit late now), as I was an OPK veteran first time around TTC   Your first OPK will turn positive once the LH surge starts, and ovulation is usually somewhere between 24 and 48 hours later (average is about 24-36hrs later), and you need to test regularly during the course of each day in order to find out exactly when that surge starts. Testing once a day obviously gives you a rough idea, but if you're trying to time things really accurately then multiple tests a day are the way to go (this is generally much more important for e.g. at home insems with a known donor than for BMS). However, the LH surge carries on for some time, and so you can get a positive on a test stick for several days in a row, even after you've ovulated. So, chances are that if you've seen EWCM and had what could have been ov pain already, then you have indeed ovulated already - that test is just showing some of the trail of the surge, rather than the start of it. 
Anyway, by now you'll already have done the deed - or not  

Sorry, no time for anything else right now, can hear Toby yelling for me.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Ally- glad you're there safe and sound   nasty customs officer....


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Morning girls,

Hope everyone is well.

LW-    Honey I'm gutted for you. Please get in touch when you feel like it and I can give you a real hug. Lots of love - nohut!   

Ally - What W.A.N.K.E.R.S!!! How dare they keep you waiting for 2 hours honey! I absolutely detest custom officers - they all think they have a little bit of power and they try and hold it over people - especially the ones in the US! Hope you are OK hon  

Lots of love everyone.

Pix xx


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

Ally-glad that you are safe and sound and have been upgraded,...really enjoy that luxury.

Just got my call. Slept badly last night, knew I was getting a call at 8-8.30am to tell me either to come in today or on Tuesday. Was packed, food sorted, washed, brushed, dressed, breakfasted and ready to go...We possibly could have been in at Lister at 1.20pm today which would have made the schlep from Manchester to London a crazy race....anyway call arrived and we are going to blastocyst! appt for Tuesday.

Thinking of a nice lunch out somewhere, given that I didnt get out on my birthday!

xxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Mag - Wow that's fantastic!! Well done Mag's little eggies    

xxx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Thank you all very much for your kind words   I cried when I read them. It never ceases to amaze me how lovely this site is. xx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

What fab news Mag.

Ally.  Did they just make you sit there for two hours or did they ask you loads of questions?  What is because you couldn't say you were just going on holiday.  Poor you.  I woudl have been terrified.
Great news on your swanky room though.

LW.  I am gutted for you.   

Pix and Kazzie.  Good luck

Nismat.  Thanks for the advice.  We did the deed in the afternoon before we went out.  As I had to get ready straight afterwards I wonder if the sperm just fell out.  I usually lay in bed for half hour afterwards.

Rachel.  So sorry to hear of your BFN.    I didn't realise you were on a 2ww

Kate.  Why don't you just get yourself a hotmail/gmail email address so you can have your own ** account.

Popsi/beach/kate.  Sounds like you had an enjoyable eve last night despite Eurovision.  I hear we didn't do nearly as badly as the last few years.

We had a lovely evening with our friends last night.  Fab food, I would highly recomend Maze for a special evening out.
I haven't been too emotional yet.  Today was the day Marcus actually died so may find today is worse, especially when we get to his little memorial site later.  I am going to try and go without Max for a change.
When we were on holiday Max said to me 'I never saw Marcus, I was safe in your tummy when he died'  I said yes that's right and he then said 'you will get another baby in your tummy then I will die'  Of course I told him that would never happen, but it obviously plays on his mind sometimes. 

Miranda.  Max didn't scratch any of his pox but he still had quite deep holes afterwards.  The have now faded to marks and I hope they don't leave scars.  I don't think it matters for boys as much.
Does Robert have them on his face?  Luckily Max's are on his body.

Love to everyone I haven't mentioned


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Awww, poor Max! Bless him - I hope he doesn't really think that's what will happen.

Good that the holes faded after a time - Robert's got two on his face and many on his body. The face ones look better than the bosy ones tho.

Hope today's ok and you get to visit the memorial without the rain pouring down.

Gawd, just reading about bloody Katie Price - what a first class cow she's been to people. What discernable talent has she got to have £30m in the bank, I ask you? Grrrr.

Read this: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-1183390/Scheming-cold-interested-Former-groom-reveals-truth-Katie-Price-cameras-off.html

Rach - hope you're coping ok. It's such a blow. 

LW - I've replied on the Jinny thread, but I'm so, so sorry this has happened to you. It's so devastating.


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Tracey - thinking of you today and sending a big    The sun has just started shining here today so i hope it has where you are too.

LW - i am so sorry sweetie    

Ally - Sorry about customs.  I had that happen to me once too - was on my own and got really quizzed about why i was going, who was i staying with, how much money did i have etc etc.  Hope you get a good nights sleep ready to face NIH in the morning   I am oddly excited for you - is that weird?  

Rachel - sorry about your result  

Mags - well done honey - hope you have a great day out today too  

I am sorry I have not been on much lately but have been so wrapped up with work.  I still dont know when I will get my notice but it is soon.  Also, I have not had AF for 5 weeks 1 day and that is unheard of.  Stopped taking the DHEA a few days ago incase it was that.  For the last 7 days I have had (TMI warning!!) very slight brown tinge to my discharge like at the very very end of af but could go unnoticed.  What is going on??

Love to everyone xx


----------



## Hazelnut (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi!  How are you all?

Lightweight I'm so sorry, lots of love to you x

Ally, glad you arrived safe and sound- apart from the stresses in Customs. Hope you're enjoying your luxurious room though.  Good luck today x

Mags-great news, well done!!

Tracey- hope you get through today  

Thanks to all of you thinking of me yesterday, good news, scan was fine!  Still can't believe it!

Lots of love to you all x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Morning all  

It is about 7am here but I have battled long enough trying to sleep, think I have to give up now!!! 

Mag - great news on those blasts   

Rachel   

LW - darling still thinking of you loads, its just so unfair, this shouldnt be happening to you   

Karen - everything crossed for a great EC   

Pix - honey - I know it was pretty hideous and the worst thing was that my phone had no signal in that area, Ben thinks they block the phones so that people are unable to call out   I know you are probably pretty worried about EC (for which I send you huge amounts of             ) but are you managing to enjoy seeing your family and being home for a bit??

Tracey - what can I say, I can only imagine how heartbreaking today must be for you and your DH. You are so incredibly brave and we are all completely in awe of you    If you feel you would like to go without Max then you should take that time for yourself, you can always take him another time if you change your mind. Poor Max though, children are like little sponges aren't they, they take in all the information and store it there even when you don't think they are. That must have been a hard conversation for you but I am sure you made him feel alot better      for you all xxxx

Anne - honey pie, how did the party go?? Did you have a good time?? I really hope you did, you and J really deserve a good night out, do you have a sore head today??   

Ali - hon, don't apologise for not being on, thats not how it works, I just thought it is always nice to know that even when you feel you are not up to posting (for whatever reason) that you are not forgotten and that we think of you and hope you are okay. The job stuff must be really doing your head in, so NOT what you need. Re AF I know that it can cause AF irregularities but some say it helps so who bloody knows. My AF has been crazy for years but it certainly didn't improve mine, I wondered at the time if it had made things go crazy but not sure. Re your TMI, sometimes I get that when AF is on its way, could it be that? I hope so   Oh and its not wierd being excited for me, it is lovely to know that you are all behind me although am definately trying to play it down a bit as I have been having fantasies about turning up, being scanned and finding out I am pregnant!!!   I am on CD 46 but have no symptoms whatsoever and don't think i ovulated so thats just bloody stupid!!!  

Mir - sorry about Bobsters chicken pocks marks, H my little sister had a massive crater in her face when she was little as she scratched off a scab but it is hardly visable now. Re Katie, will enjoy reading that in a mo!! 

Kate, Beachy, Pops, Ophelia and Steph and everyone else - thanks for your messages of support re customs man, I will make sure I seek him out when I leave and say "you just don't know who you are dealing with do you, oh no, you don't. You have never suffered the wrath of a wronged FF woman, watch your back mate, the FF girls are going to get you"        

So I don't have to check out until 1pm but I am planning to do a little shopping, stock up on a few things that are cheaper here (although that is not that much when the its only 1.5 dollars to the pound. Then I will be taking a cab up to the NIH at about 3.30pm. Trying to just take each hour as it comes, that way it is less daunting, but already looking forward to getting home although sad that I won't see B for another 2.5 weeks after I get back so may be on here a bit using you as my surrogate husbands!!      Weather is pretty crap, hot and wet, but I have a brolly and going to get out and have a walk a little later and if I am very brave get some brunch on my own (I will have to perfect that 'I am happy eating here alone' look and bury my face in a book!!)   

Ooh Hazelnut you just crept in - hi love - great news on your scan xxxx

Love and hugs 

A xxxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi all

Tracey -    and bless Max   

Mir - sorry to hear about the pox scars but he's still a handsome devil, it'll just add to his charms!  


Miranda7 said:


> Gawd, just reading about bloody Katie Price - what a first class cow she's been to people. What discernable talent has she got to have £30m in the bank, I ask you? Grrrr.


 How can you say that? She has 2 very distinct talents! Obviously they're worth 15m each (wow she really got value for money on them boob jobs didn't she   )

Rachel - Sorry to hear of your BFN hon 

Kate - have added Scott as a friend on ** with an extra request...  

Ally - sorry about the nightmare customs experience hon! I'll never forget the time I decided to be sensible and wear my glasses instead of sleeping in my contacts during the flight. When we arrived I was faced with border guards from hell, all of them insisting that I take my glasses off to go through security and refusing to believe me when I kept trying to explain that I really can't see without them! (I'm -13 in both eyes, I'd have needed a guide dog to negotiate my way without the specs!)

Karen - good luck for EC hon 

LW - so sorry hon  I have replied to you on **    

Ali - maybe it's AF on her way  Hope you're ok hon!

Mag - congrats on the blasts hon!

Sorry no more persos but DH starting to whinge! Have a nice Sunday all!

xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Minus 13!!!! My God, that's dreadful - I used to be minus eight before laser surgery and thought that was bad enough.   They've slipped back to minus two now, sadly. If I could afford more laser surgery I would!

Yeah, those £15m assets...   How on earth has she earned that much from a few rounds of implants, huh?


----------



## cdp (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi all

Didn't watch all of eurovision, just the scoring. Not the same without Terry Wogan, although Grahame made a great observation about one of the people giving the scores. 'Is that national dress or is she having a laugh'(well something like that, it was late). We came 5th, not as bad as previous years and I have to admit that the Norway song wasn't too bad. My DH went to bed he thinks it's all rubbish.

Back to work tomorrow.

Pix- Good luck for EC. I'm keeping everything crossed that you get at least one egg.    

Rachel - Sorry to hear about BFN.

Mags- What great news. A blast transfer.

Lightweight- Sorry to hear about the outcome of EC.  

Ally - Good luck for tomorrow. I hate passport control, it makes me nervous. On the way to South Africa for our honeymoon a customs officer tried to take the wedding cake I was carrying (we were visiting family there and had taken the top tier for them to eat). He was joking, but I didn't find it very funny as I was still on edge following the flight.

Hi to Anne, Anneofc,Nix, fishy and everyone else.

Love Claire


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

sorry that I have not been able to post, I am at my Aunts in London and my laptop just will not work   sorry cant do any personals I promise to catch up when I get home...

*LW* I am so so sorry hunny, sending you a massive hug I have been thinking of you  

*Mags* Congratulations on going to blasts that is so good

Well my news...

Well this IVF milarky is a rollercoaster and a half aint it, this time last week they told me I would ov early and have a cancelled cycle as a PR, well by the time I left Jersey I had 10 follies- although admittedly 5 were too small but it goes to show my af of 2 was a load of *****

Saw Jaya and she said before EC she was expecting 4 maybe 5- which I was pleased about, anyway I came round to be told 8   well of course that was it, there was no seeing reason I was off in my head in blast and frostie land flying high as a kite  , slightly dampened when Jaya said one was immature and 1 borderline but she said she still hoped for blasts so I was over the moon.

The 'call' came yesterday- they ICSI's 6, one died when they injected it leaving 5 and 3 fertilised. Considering that was all I was ever expecting and ever wanted I should have been thrilled but instead was so caught up in blast land I was gutted all day yesterday.

head is firmly back in its place today, I only ever expected 4-5 eggs, this time last week I was faced with proceeding with 2 so 3 fertilised is good and am    that they are good quality as I am having 2 put back tommorow at 1pm   

Anyway- sorry for the me me me me me me me

*Pix* I think you are also going for EC soon so     

*Ali* thanks for your texts  

Hope to catch up soon, after ET tommorow I will prob go home on Wednesday

Pam


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Kate- my head was fine, got up just before 7  ....is scott wondering who all these girls are on **?


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi All,

Sorry I'm struggling to keep up so I hoping not to miss any important news.

Tracey - As Ally said you are a brave lady. I really hope that the this weekend has gone well ( as well a scan be expected). How impressive of Max - his logic is impressive for one so little. I'm so pleased that he was able to tell you what he was thinking so that you could reassure him.     I love the new pic.

Rachel - so sorry about the BFN! its so hard   

Mags - Congrats on all the eggs and that you are going to blast!! 

LW - so sorry hun. I really hoped this would be your time.   

Ally - I hope you got my pm.   that immigration officer. As Kate said he'll have us PRs to deal with   . I hope you had a bit of fun before going to NIH.

Pix - I hope you got my PM.   

Hazelnut - Fab news about the scan! My is only on the 1st June. It seems like forever.

I really hope I haven't missed important news  

Love,
Suzie.


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi Suzie - big congrats to you (a little late - sorry  ) How are you doing?

Pam - good luck for tomorrow   

Pixie - Good luck for your ec    i am sure the gorgeous weather you are experiencing in Instanbul will be ensuring that your little egg is a perfect one   

Ally - how was the shopping?  Jet lag is a nightmare isn't it?  And add in some anxiety etc and you're F'ed!!  I have that same dream all the time about the scans!  You hear it happening, dont you?  Why not to us, eh?    

Kate - hiya hon.  Yum, i lurve chilli!   

Beach - I so need to take a leaf out of your book with the early rising.  i would get so much more done  

Hi Hazelnut, CDP, Nix, Miranda 

Thanks for the feedback re the AWOL AF.  I have been expecting it since last Saturday and since then I have had this v v v slight brown spotting but nothing more.  i usually get that the day of AF and then it starts full force.  I have always felt some comfort from still getting af regularly but even that seems to be coming to an end now.  Its all so depressing at times, isnt it?    

Hello to everybody - love to you all


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Girls

Apologies from me for being pants recently - first week post treatment not working and have turned into an alcoholic  - hoping to be back to almost normal soon - though Friday was a serious binge and have seen photographs of me doing an impression of a charging bull on my way home at 4 in the morning ?? !! - I know when that one comes out its time to detox  

Sending loads of   - specially to Lightweight and our girls abroad

Lovely Pam - sent you a msg on other thread - well done xxxxxx

Spuds
xxxx


----------



## H1 (Feb 15, 2009)

Marking thread x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Spuds     it's hard ins;t it x


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Slycett - hiya - thanks x - I think the bull pic needs loading at some point will keep you posted - just went bonkers and did what I liked - to extreme as usual 

Beachgirl - it really is so hard hey - thank God we all have each other to get us through this poo - we're a special bunch of women    

Spuds
x


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Hey gals,

Not been around much and a bit behind

LW - lots of love honey

Pam - that's wonderful news!

Ally - Glad you've arrived in one piece!

Pix - thinking of you. 

Tracey - Words are so lame. Big hugs   

Kate - Hey chicka - maybe we'll be cycle buddies at Reprofit? I'm down for March too 

Karen - hope all is well with you, sorry I missed you before you left

LJ - where be thee? Hope you're ok

Miranda - you finished that book yet?

I know I've missed loads so big sloppy ones to you all

I've just been very drunk!

Mwah!
LV xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Just BEEN very drunk Luce? You all better now?


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi All

Ali - thanks. How are you? How are things at work going? I hope af turns up soon. 

Kate - I find I'm wishing the time away. How are you doing?

Pam -   for ET. Wow! that's fantastic news that you have more antrals than they thought.

Spuds - good for you - letting your hair down - you deserve to have some fun.

Hi Everyone.
Love,
Suzie.


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Nope, still tiddly Miranda. It's my birthday next week and I seem to have been having early celebrations daily for the past week. Hic! I love Majestic Wine Warehouse, especially seeings as they make you buy a minimum 12 bottles. How are you doing? Cute new Bobster pic, he looks like a right cheeky monkey in that photo

Hi Suzie!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Twelve, eh? Should keep us going till at least next week...  

He is a cheeky monkey - only just gone to sleep! Got me interview tomorrow and I've had no time to prepare, I've got two flea bites and a huge spot on my face... Oh bum. I don't wear foundation as it makes me look like a ghost!

Better go have my bath now - don't want to stink on top of everything else...


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Good luck Mir, you'll be great xxx


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Ooo good luck bird! What's the job? You'll knock 'em dead.

x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Foundation years learning assistant in a very well-to-do prep school. I have to read them a story, so I had to buy some trousers and ballet pumps so I can get down with the kids. Literally.

Managed to get trinny and Suzannah trousers and a Florence and Fred shirt from the Cancer Research shop! Rah! Dressed all poshly for under a tenner!

Had to buy the shoes new tho. Hey hum.

Beachy - you're up so late for you!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I know Mir- it's the JD and coke that kept me going...plus the afternoon nap lol...good luck bird, you'll be a hit x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oo, the hard stuff! I feel all hollow and sad the next morning if I've been on shorts. I make up for it with the wine though!


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Night all....sleep well wherever you may be going to bed tonight.


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Good luck Pixie nohut and good luck Kazzie for your egg collections today          I'm thinking of you and have everything crossed.

Thank you everyone for the lovely mesages of support. We fly home today and are already planning our next tx.

Lightweight xxxxxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Lots of luck to Pix and Kaz today xx

Safe journey home LW xx

morning everyone else xx


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Morning All,

Pix & Karen-     

Hi Zuri & LW


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Morning everyone!!

LW - have a safe flight home.  Well done for starting to plan your next treatment already.  Will it be here in the UK or back in Turkey?  

Pixie - good luck for EC today   

Kazzie- good luck to you too!!   

Ally - hope you are sound asleep as I type.  How is the dormatory?  

Pam - good luck for ET today   

Hi to Puirple, Anne, Tracey, Steph, Swinny, Lucy, Hazelnut, Almond, Lainey, Missy, Sam, Fishy, Jo, Mag, Suzie, Miranda, laura, Zuri....and everyone else.  Lots of love xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi girls  

LW- Safe flight home babes and will catch up when you get back for athat coffee. Sorry I can't spare long on Saturday but we have stuff planned with the boys but at least we can have an hour or so and a coffee and a big slice of cake too hun   

Pix & Karen- Thinking of you both   

Alls- WTFF was going on with Customs    how very scary for you. How is it going?
Yep, we have a brilliant night out hun and no hangover either  

rachel- So sorry hun  

Pam- Lots of luck today  

Pops- Sorry you're poorly hun, look after yourself  

Tracey-    

Hi kate hun  

Hi &   to Beachy, Spuds, Nismat, Owenl, Claire, Donks, Fishy, Purps, Sam, Nix, Ali, Miranda, laura, Steph, Freckles, LJ, Zuri, Lucy, Suzie, Missy, Almond

Love
Anne
xxxx


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

An update on me, I had my 2nd scan today and my follies have increased - I've now gone from only 2 follies last Wed to 6 measurable between 12-14mm and 2 between 10-12mm.  Dr said EC should be either Friday 22nd or Monday 25th depending on how quickly they grow.  Think he said they need to be around 19mm.  Got a bit more   .  thanks for all those tips on protein, I've been downing milk by the pint even though I'm not a big fan of the taste, anything to help.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Good news Owenl


----------



## hollie2 (Apr 27, 2009)

hi 

had posted last week and said about being told that my amh level was below 1 and we wouldnt get ivf through GRI, would be egg donation.

Going to see about going private and for second opinion

I have just had 4th go of iui treatment and test date wednesday although done one this morning which ofcourse was negative - i knew it would be.  my previous 3 cycles of iui af always came 12 days after treatment but not this month.  why could that be?  Im obviuosly not pregnant.

We had decided since iui wasnt working and then we got the news about my amh levels we would go on holiday but just waiting for the witch to arrive.  We would be goin 6th June to cyprus.  Really really need a break.

love hollie
x


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

hi girls just a quickie to update you, they only collected one egg    WTF happened to the other three, I don't know. I spoke to Dr.Karacan afterwards and he said he wasn't sure but the other three could have burst when he aspirated them but have asked Pix to speak to him in Turkish to clarify this point.

I was really pleased that Pix was there as nobody had told me the news and I had a 'feeling' that it wasn't good news by the nurses faces. She asked one of the nurses and told me the news, I was glad that she did as I was then prepared for Dr. Karacan when he came as you might remember his bedside manner can be a bit abrupt.

I am so scared now - please all your     that this one fertilizes. I told them there was no way if it does fertilize that I am going to do PGD because there is a chance it could arrest doing that (don't think Dr. Karacan was too impressed but said he respected my decision) I would have done it with three/four but have decided if it fertilises and grows ok I am going to take my chances on it's health like I would if I had gotten pregnant naturally.

It's going to be a long wait until tomorrow to find out...............


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Karen- have been wondering about you - I will be    for you. I know how hard it is waiting for the news for 24 hours.  
Try and do something ncie today with the boys (are they with you?) 
xxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Morning all!! I am typing from my bed at the NIH!!

Owen - well done for hanging in there!

Karen - sweetheart, gutted for you, glad Pix is alble to help you get an explanation, and to deliver the news. Praying my socks off for fertilisation and a BFP!!     

Pix - honey pie - good luck today my little trooper!! So proud of you, you are doing brilliantly and so so lovely of you to be there for Karen, not suprised though       for a fab EC today!!!!!! EVERYTHING CROSSED FOR YOU!!!!

Ali darling - the dorm is fine, although proper hospital beds etc, never done that before and getting into being institutionalised!! The food is seriously horrific though so I may loose a few pounds (or make a run for it to the nearest fast food joint - which happens to be a Mackie D's - and have a cheeseburger!!!) 

Anne - so glad you had a lovely night, thats really brilliant, and no hangover, how did you manage that?? Yes I am fine hon - totally over the customs thing now but it was scary at the time!!   

So must dash as have busy day and need to shower, was woken at 6 for bloods (a bucket full would not be an overstatement) have 2 scans at 8.30, meet the consultant at 11 a pelvic exam at 1, bone density at 2 and 'therapy' 3-5!!!! 

Will be back later hopefully xxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Kate hun- Yep, had a great night out Sat , well if you don't count my insensitive aunt saying "so, are you pregnent then?" she knew about first TX . I mean I was standing there with 2 x Smirnoff Ice in my hands so as if. Why are people so fcuking nosey and downright rude eh?   
You ok?
xxx

oooh Alls- Hi hun   good luck today
xxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

You should have trilled: "YES, and it's quins! I'm drinking for fricking SIX, you daft old bat!"

Oh Anne - what is it with these rellies and their assumptions?  

Karen - I'm so gutted for you. I'm praying that's one golden egg you have there.

Ally - crikey, it sounds like they're putting you throuh the mill! Tell them bad food is seriously off when they're sucking you dry of blood... You sound positive otherwise though?

xx


----------



## HeIsFaithful (Feb 9, 2009)

hi everyone
just been to see a consultant and been told although my fsh is 10 now but previously it was 27 therefore no treatment.  Any suggesstion?


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi girls,

Just a quick one from me

Karen;    I'll help you as much as I can hon cos I know exactly what it feels like being in a strange country.    for both of us today.

Thanks so much girls for your support you are all so lovely as usual.   

Alls - Hope you are OK darling.  

They collected 1,5 eggs from me today   They thought there would be only one but they found another follie which also contained an egg but it's not mature yet. So I really hope it will grow and mature by tomorrow.   
Like Karen I am waiting for fertilisation news now.

I'm off to a seaside resort till Wednesday to take my mind off things.


Lots of love everyone.


Pix xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pix    
Am so hopeful for you hun
x


Mira- I know, really fffs me off but what can you do!! I really do think the "normals " of the world think - oh shes having IVF so she'll get pregnant. If only they knew eh!

Off to see a kitten tonight girls, this place has 3 tabby boys age 6 weeks    
All I need to do is persuade her to let me have only early as she was saying they need to be 8 weeks but the RSPCA let theirs go at 6 weeks.

xxxxx


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi Girls

Pants time from me - follow up visit this morning has sent me back down the panic and despair road - we can have another go but 10% chance of success - then its DE - part of me is booking a flight to Washington and the other just wants to curl up in a ball and die - but I know I can't - just have to keep going or bail out of bothering to try - what a me me me moan - sorry girls - completely selfish. Have to go on a site visit now - just whats needed (not) - but will try and work from home this afternoon.

Sending loads of   ignore me being negative nonsense - I'll come out the other end soon x

Spuds
XX


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Spuds hun- We here for you


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Lightweight – I am so sorry honey    

Rachel – Sorry it was a bfn    

Ally – sorry the customs guys were such a holes!    

Nismat – welcome! You’re little boy is incredibly cute! 

Mag – congrats on going for blast and belated birthday greetings!

Tracey – bless litte Max  

Nix – I thought I was blind at –5.5 in both eyes! -13! Wow  

Ali – hope af arrives soon!  

Miranda – good luck with the job!   

Karen – keeping everything crossed for you        

Pixie  – keeping everything crossed for you too!       

Anne – whant an aunt!  

Pam - Can’t remember who asked me a while back, but I have a 4 month old black lab who is my substitute baby! No way I could manage 3 dogs…are you mad?!!! Anyway well done on the eggies and good luck for transfer!    

Hi spuds, ladyv, hazelnut, almond, Anna and the rest of team PR

Sorry I’ve not been around much. 3 weeks on and I’m only just starting to feel human again. Just have a bit of a cold and cough left now. 

Anyone hear about the 66 year old who is pg! Obviously through donor egg!

Anna x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Anna


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello all,

So, so sorry I have been so useless at being on here.  My mum has been here from Canada and I miss her so much when she's gone ... she left today  

To LW - I am so, so sorry.  I feel oddly responsible for some of your sadness and don't know what I can say other than I feel for you with all my heart.

I am sorry too for all the other sadness that I have tried to keep straight in my head as I caught up on over 20 pages of your news.   

Tracey - I am so pleased they treated you kindly at MAZE (it is good!), and hope you and Max had good time together.  You are very strong and I admire you.

Congrat Suzie (very, very late I know).  And Mags too, wow - I dream of such an outcome and you have proven it is possible (as did Purple); I am full of hope for you.

For Pixie and Kazzie - fingers crossed.  I am so pleased you have each other's company over there and the SUN.  

Oh, there are so many more to whom I'd like to say something.  Anne of C - - this recovery business is brutal.  And Spuds - follow-ups are torture and I seem to hear only the negative words.  Most of us exist with that 10% chance, and some of us get there.  I hold onto that with all my strength.

Nix - why is there so much unnecessary hassle in life?  Sorry, I didn't see your gym posts earlier as I would have been able to assure you that the law was entirely, squarely on your side.  So pleased you're on here in an "official" capacity looking after us.

Ally - Customs officials are horrid, power hungry nasties.  I have been strip-searched in Israel, held like you in the US and questioned to tears in Canada.  It is very upsetting and it doesn't surprise me that they don't catch the bad guys when they waste so much time being awful to the goodies!  Hope DC is being good to you, and this is an eye-opening experience for you.

Well done Tracey on sending your friend to Marijke at Belsize Health for a colonic.  I hope you go too.  Have to say that a combination of the treatment, probiotics and a new puppy have helped me shed a few pounds ... now about a stone to go and I will be laughing in my bikini again.  Sigh.

Zuri - well done on letting your pretty new hair down.  I think a party is an often missed, and vital!, part of IF care.

I have missed so many of you but I carry your stories with me all the time and if I could find a mind reading device to send messages for me than you would all be included every time.  

Love to you all,
M xx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Kazzie.  I hope your egg is a one egg wonder and all goes well in the lab love tonight.

Pixie.  I hope you get two but one is all it takes. 

i know how worrying this time is for both of you.  It is awful waiting for the fertilisation call.

LW have a safe flight home.  

Spuds.  sorry your follow up has been no negative for you.  I think 10% is what many of us on here have been quoted and there have been BFP's

Pam.  Fab that you have so many more eggs than last time. Good luck 

We didn't end up going to Marcus's yesterday due to the awful weather.  Had a really nice Sunday lunch with some friends though.

One thing I keep meaning to mention to all of you who are hoping for a natural miracle.  My friend who is 43 has just got pg (well, she is 27 weeks now).  Her first was IVF as they were told they had little chance naturally due to male factor.  She ended up getting pg when her first was about 18 months old.  Now she is pg with her third - she didn't even want to get pg again. Anyway, the reason I am saying all this is that she told me the once and olnly time they had sex the month she conceived was about day 6 or 7.  So, those of us who wait until day 10 or 11 to start ttc it is worth starting as soon as AF is gone.

Malini.  Just seen you post. I have an apt on 4th June.  I am strangely looking forward to it.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Malina- Sorry you're feeling  

Blimey Tracey- That's much earlier than I have been trying, thanks for that, I will start earlier next month....does that mean I have to have moree sex though  , blimey, I've become so crap at it these days  
xxxxxx


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi Malini!  

Hi Anne   back at ya! Hope you get your kitty. I have a tabby and white girl who is getting a bit old now (9), love her to pieces. Wanted a kitten but dh wanted a pup so that's what we got. 

Tracey - she must have ov'd so early!


----------



## Kellois (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi ladies

Mind if I join you guys? I'm currently on the Create board but as Geeta said in no uncertain terms that I was a poor responder, I wanted to find some like minded souls. 

I had the results of the dreaded AMH by phone on Friday. A bad result of 0.7, spent the whole weekend moping around, in tears, searching online for any ray of hope (didn't find much). I had a day 6 scan booked for this morning at Create in the hope of starting a natural cycle this month. Last month I ovulated too early (one follie was 18mm by day  so missed out. (In actual fact Geeta thought it was a cyst not a follie, but found a copus luteum today so was a follie after all) To be honest I didn't hold out much hope and had been starting to work through stopping all treatment and calling it a day. But have just found out that I have two decent size follies, and am starting a controlled natural cycle straight away. 

Out of interest - what are you all trying? Ive been told that only mild or natural is the way to go for poor responders. Does this sound right to you? I wonder if I can get my FSH down whether to go for the full blown max drugs thing will work? Any of you on DHEA?

Good luck everyone, kellois


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi & welcome Kellois  
You are in the right place hun but one thing... what scale is your AMH on? Pmol or ngl? I would defo find that out.
I have had 2 x failed ICSI's since Jan this year (see my sig for details) both cycles I had menopur 375 then 3nd cycle merionel 450 so very high doses. Maybe gentle is the way to go? Dunno
I am trying nautrally now as docs think ICSI won't work for me - have suggested donor eggs but still thinking about that one!!

Anne
xxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Malini said:


> Ally - Customs officials are horrid, power hungry nasties. I have been strip-searched in Israel, held like you in the US and questioned to tears in Canada.


Rah! Really?! Damn! Poor you honey  I thought you had Canadian citizenship non? How come they put you through all that? Surely this isn't just a surname thing is it?

Hi heisfaithful - sorry hon, not really sure what kind of info you're looking for there? There's nothing at all wrong with an FSH of 10, even the super fussy ARGC would treat you with that!

Welcome Kellois - and good luck with your natural cycle. I'm starting to wonder about that myself as the eggs I produce during stims are apparently such rubbish quality...

Tracey - sorry the weather kept you away from Marcus' yesterday but glad the day still went ok 

Mash honey -     so sorry your follow-up was so negative. But sod the stats, there's so many girls on here and on Ally's miracle stories thread to prove that the stats aren't the be all and end all! Take care hon 

SB - yes I saw that. Am I the only one that feels an unreasoning jealousy bordering on rage when I see that a 66 year old managed to get what most of us have been told is never going to happen?! And does that make me a bad person...

Pix - Glad you got at least one golden one and here's hoping that the little one matures overnight for you     Thanks for the ** add! I see you're just as ugly as I imagined! Between you and all the rest of my glam and gorgeous **/FF friends I'm going to have to lose this damn weight and get some new photos on ** if I want to compete with you lot!

Hi Anne  - how's it going?



Anne G said:


> Hi Kate hun- Yep, had a great night out Sat , well if you don't count my insensitive aunt saying "so, are you pregnent then?" she knew about first TX . I mean I was standing there with 2 x Smirnoff Ice in my hands so as if. Why are people so fcuking nosey and downright rude eh?
> You ok?
> xxx





Miranda7 said:


> You should have trilled: "YES, and it's quins! I'm drinking for fricking SIX, you daft old bat!"


Yeah! You tell 'em Mira!

AllyPally - good luck hon and tell them to sort out the food or you'll all be ringing around for take out food!!

Love to all! Gotta go, the blokey is here to fix the windscreen of our car which has a heeeyuuuuuge crack in it!

xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Nix


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi All,

Oweni - great news!

Hollie -Perhaps you could try the Lister for a second opinion

Pix -        I hope you can feel the positive vibes. I am   that the one matures and that they both fertilise. Its such a nerve wrecking wait to see if they fertilise. I hope you have some fun while sightseeing.

Karen -    for fertilisation.

Ally - I am so pleased that you can still be on here from your hospital bed. There is something quite nie about being waited on by the nurses or I am I being  . The food is a bummer. It really sounds as though they are being very thorough which is great. Uncomfortable I know but their thoroughness will hopefully give you all the answers you need to get that bfp. I'm feeling a little excited for you (like Ali).

Anne - sorry about your aunt. Some people  . Getting a kitten sounds so exciting!!! Has this week started off better than last week?

'Heisfaithful' - I am really surprised by your cons. if they were not intending to treat you then they should have said earlier. There are a few of us that would kill for an FSH of 10. At my prev. clinic they wanted to wait for my FSH to drop below 15 as you are more likely to respond to tx below 15. I would def get a second opinion - perhaps try the Lister who are used to dealing with ladies like us.

Spuds - sorry about the cons. I find that even the 'positive' ones send me into a spiral. I remember that speech well. I was also told 10% chance and given the DE speech and second cycle we went to blast and I got that bfp! SO please don't give up home yet. Try your best to shake off those horrible feelings and gve yourself some time to get over this negative. Its soo hard.

Anna - good to hear from you. I hope you're feeling better.  

Hi Malini - I was just asking about you. Its good to hear from you. My mum also lives in another country and she visits us almost every year. It is sooo hard when it comes time for her to go home. I really feel for you. Did you have a nice time with your mum? Thanks for the good wishes - its all still very new to me.

Kellios - sorry about the disappointment of finding out about your AMH. which scale is yours on? if its .07 ng/mol - there are a few of us with that AMH who either have little ones or have bfps. It seems (and this is my opinion) that the short protocol without down regging is better for us PRs. Down regging just shuts our ovaries down and its then very hard for the stimms to get them back on line. I was on the cetrodtide protocol which is the pill for a few weeks, then 450 menopur (max dose) and then cetrotide to stop ov. Ally has a miracle thread somewhere - that lists all those miracle bumps and babes from PRs.

Hope everyone is having a good Monday.

Love,
Suzie.


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Just quickly popping on in between appointments...

Kellios - here is that thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=174687.0

Pix - come on you little follie double act - come on come on come on!!   

I have had a scan so far and I have a follie on right of 10mm, a thick lining and all this on CD47 - good or bad thing not sure!!

Back later xxxx


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi Ally - pity Ben isn't there


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Nix - that does not make you a bad person at all. On the one hand it is gutting BUT if she can get pg then surely all of us can? I saw 10 mins of loose women at lunch and the sour faced narky one was saying if you can't have kids you should just 'get over it'......I was FUMING! Another was defending the 66 year old saying, that she did it because she had never had kids...and that if she herself had never had kids would feel like there was an awfull hole and would try anything. Personally I think the chance is too high that the kid will lose his/her mum whilst very young, but I do understand the desperation. 

Hi Suzie W! 

Welcome Kellios - as Suzie says would be good to understand which scale those results are on. 

Heisfaithful - I agree an fsh of 10 is ok...many places will treat you.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Alls-   , missing you xxx

Nix- Don't get me started on those bitter  feelings hun....I never used to be like this. There was a preggers woman at the do on Sat and I couldn't even stand near her. How bad is that to admit?  For all I knew she could have been though what we've all been through but couldn't help it
xxxx


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi Anna


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Ha! I forgot to tell you the best bit about the great gym debacle is the woman who originally sold me the rip off package was 7 months pregnant. I must have been mesmerised by the bump or something!

As for Ms 66 years old, well I bet fertility doctors all over the country are banging their heads on their desks, knowing there is no way they can can get away with telling any of us "nah, you're too old, it'll never work" anymore cos we'll all fling the case of the amazing pregnant pensioner in their faces now!

It is hard being around preg people at the moment but I'm trying not to let it get to me...  by never leaving the house!    

xxx


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

God Nix, I hate that gym woman even more now on your behalf...the witch was probably counting on the fact you wouldn't suspect she was riping you off because she was up the duff! 

Just took my pup out for a walk in the park seeing as there was a break in the rain and I have become covered in mud whilst trying to clean the mud off him!


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

hi girls just wanted to do a quickie to say thanks so much for your messages of support. I am also bricking it for tomorrow about fertilisation because it's one of my boys birthday and how sh1t am I going to feel if no fertilization for bringing him out here on his special day for no good reason.

I kinda thought even if no transfer we wouldn't get the bad news until Thursday after the PGD which was the way I thought it might go but wouldn't affect his birthday tomorrow, only having gotten one last time out of eight quality eggs but the timing of this could be awful because I will have to put on a brave face for his sake when I will be falling apart.

I also wanted to tell you how inspired and humbled I have been by Pix and LW and their other halves, they have been such a support to me I don't know how I got through last time here on my own without fellow FF's.

I am also so impressed by both their courage and generosity to do this when they are going through such stress themselves. 

So Pixie and LW, it really has been a pleasure meeting both of you and your other halves   thankyou so much for your support   

LW - hope you have your mole combats safely at home now, really enjoyed last night and wished it could have been longer, hope Bella is ok, bet she is glad to see you!

Ally - sounds tense out there is the USA but hope that you are able to get some answers that you deserve. 

Hi everyone else - we are off out now for a glass of wine(hope white wine is still classed as 'womb juice' and a beer so will have to go for now.


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

*Nix* - thanks lovey for your message - and for making me laugh again with your comments ! So pleased its not just me hiding away here from the world of pregnant 16-20 year olds who I am sure wait at the bottom of my road to walk past with their designer buggies !!.....not that Im bitter or anything 

*Anne* - thank u too - means so much to have you guys here - feel really selfish though at the minute and its not normally like me to be like that - self pitying poo !!! .....hope you are doing ok on the au naturel 

*Girls* - technical hitch from me - I had no idea we were meant to be bonking day 10/11 - I thought it was day 14 ie when you get an egg on the magic machine - arghhhhh - really confused now. So really - day 6 to 14 is a good bet ? (knackered thinking about it )

*TracyMohair * - thank you xxxx

*Suzie* really encouraging reading your message - thank you - gives me hope again from self pitying moment xxxx

*Slycett* xxx thanks

Sending loads of  and  to LW, Pix, Kazzie, Heisfaithful, So Broody, Helios and all xxxxx

Spuds
XX


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Just a quickie!

*Kazzie* and *Pixie* - so sorry it wasn't better news -
      
      
      
      

for lovely fertilised eggs tomorrow!

*LW* - hope you are home safe and sound!

So glad the three of you had each other for support out there  I remember being out at same time as Ophelia & her DH (twice) and it does make such a huge difference!

*Ally* - glad you got there safely and that they are treating you well - hope the food picks up! 

Had a scan today and all is well - seeing consultant tomorrow 

Lots of love to all 

P.S. the 66 year old woman went to Ukraine for donor eggs, so is not so surprising - think the oldest woman ever to get pregnant was an Indian lady who was 70 years old!


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Jersey.  As it is best for sperm to be in the right place when you ov rather than after and the fact that they can live for 72 hours I think it is best to have BMS every other day from as about day 10/11.  That way you cover all bases.  I must say that I am not a massive fan of pee sticks.  I tried them for years and never got a BFP while using them.  I have only got BFP's (3 natural) when not using the pee sticks. I do wonder if they make you hae BMS too late.  This is just my personal opinion.

Karen.  I hope you get good news and are able to enjoy your little boy's birthday.

Steve is away all week this week and I don't know if this is an awful thing to say but - I am really looking forward to having every evening to myself with no competition for the remote.  I had said that I would do the wii every night but I am going to  open a mini bottle of bubbles and watch some taped episodes of ER.  I will be really sad when there is no more ER ever.


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi All

Lw - you back home yet?     bet Bella was so pleased to see you.

Pixie - 2 eggs!!  Well done honey pie    i am willing them so hard for you   

Kazzie - Sorry that you did not get as many eggs as you had hoped for.  I understand your decision re- no PGD and it makes perfect sense to me.  Hoping hard for you   

Nix - hope you got your crack filled   

Malini - good to see you again.  Sorry you are sad that your mum has gone.  Sounds like you had a great time with her here though.  

Ally - It doesn't take long to become a bit institutionalised does it?  Can you move your bed so you feet rise up etc?  I would love a mechanical bed like that!! Re scan, I am not sure what to make of it.  In many respects it is good cos you obviously still have eggs and follies etc but why on day 47?  i would like to have a scan and see what is going on in my tummy too.  I think its a positive.  What did they tell you about it?  

Will read some more and post again....


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Tracey - enjoy your week without DH.  interesting about your friend.  

Kate - have a good dinner  

SoBroody - AF still not here    Good to hear you are feeling better honey    Did you snotting bonk pay off?  

Hi Steph  

Suzie - have you come down from the ceiling yet?  

Anne - looks like you will have to start your bonkathon a bit earlier now!!    

Spuds - dont give up yet.... you did well last time.  A fertilised egg in any woman will not result in pg even 50% of the time so you at least need to try once more if you can  

Hi Owen, Hollie, Kellios, heIsFaithful and everyone else.

Still no AF....not sure what to do.  Do I go to my GP?  What will she do anyway?


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi Ali,

It still feel so surreal for me. I guess I'm worried about m/c so trying not to think too much about it. Its a pity we know so much, the naivety of ignorance would be bliss.

Sorry your af is causing problems. Who was it on this site who ended up getting something to bring af on? - that is soo vague I know but I know that its possible. Am I right in thinking that your af is usually regular? Perhaps the stress of your job has extended the follicular phase?

Ali, how are you doing otherwise hun?

Love,
Suzie.


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Ali, I presume you have tried wearing your most expensive undies and white trousers to help AF along.  The only thing your GP would do is do an HPT. Unless you have a very enlightened one.  Is having a private scan an option to see what your lining is doing?

Where is everyone this evening.  I thought I can spend the whole eve on ff without feeling that I should be talking to DH and there is nobody around.

Had a glass of bubbles but it has made me feel really sleepy.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Ali- I ended up taking tablets to get my AF back into some kind of order after my m/c last year, maybe your gp could prescribe some?


----------



## HeIsFaithful (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks all for your word of encouragement.  I will try another clinic.  He also said that i was only producing only 5 folicles.  Is there anything i can do to improve this?


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

heisfaithful.  5 follicles is not that bad.  Can you give us some more info about yourself so we can advise you better. Ie age, any known gynae problems, any male factor, how many treatment have you had before and the outcome.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Kate- we're good thans, just had a jim bean and coke.....


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi girls  

There is a new addition to the Green Family..... his name is Charlie, he's a little tabby boy and is so adorable I want to munch him all night!
We picked him up tonight from a rescue home, he's only 6 weeks so a bit young but she let us have him early as I have had lots of kittens in the past and hand reared some of them too.
He has 2 brothers too but he picked us. He's settling in well, being really playful and even had a little sleep on the sofa with us   

Just off to stare at him again     
xxxx


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Hello everyone, I'm back in Yorkshire. Got back to find the builder had not covered the roof properly before removing the existing roof and the whole house has been badly flooded. The newly renovated rooms are flooded too. It has run down the walls and damaged a number of photographs, my rugs have been dumped in a soggy mass outside in the mud.  

On the good side, we picked up Bella from the kennels on the way home and she is delighted to see us and is now my shadow. 

Wishing Pixie nohut and Karen lots and lots of luck for fertilisation tonight and tomorrow for the mature one. Lots of luck to Ally too.

Will catch up on personals when I am a little stronger tomorrow. 

Lightweight xxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

LW - OMG OMG OMG - I CANNOT believe that this has happened! Why does so much sh!t get thrown at those who don't deserve it, I am so upset for you I really am   Huge hugs to you sweetheart, you are being an amazingly brave and strong woman. Snuggle with Bella and DH and deal with it tomorrow when you have had a time to rest. WTF is wrong with people though!!  

Anne - welcome to gorgeous little charlie - put a piccie on ** honey - shall we put our meet up ones on there too for the other FF girls to look at and feel jealous about  

Tracey - are you still awake or are you rat @rsed after that bottle of bubbles??

Ali - sweety, personally I would plump for the scan to have a look and see whats going on, I know its expensive but can you get up to the Birth company?? I do also believe in taking provera when you feel your body needs a reset, it may just get you going again and your GP should be able to prescribe.

Kate - nice tea - don't tell me what it was though, I will be jealous, mind you they do a really good carrot cake here so coming back lighter aint gonna happen as I am going to have it with every meal now!! 

Pix and Karen - rooting for our two eastern promises!!!!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Anne- yeah, oh, I want one....cant wait to see a pic x

LW-oh my...what a nightmare, can't believe you're having to go through more s***... glad that you're home safe and Bella is ok x

Ally- Hope you're ok x

Hi to everyone else, off to Edinburgh this morning and will try to log on whilst there...if not will catch up on my return x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Christ LW - what a thing to happen! I hope you're going to string the builder up by his danglies...  

You must feel like you're in a nightmare. Hope you get it sorted without too much aggravation.

Aww, Anne - a new kitty! It's so lovely, bonding with a new pet. My pets have all got so cranky it's like a big battle of wills.

Karen - hoping for some really good news for you today.

Pix - and for you! Hope that second egg has been beefing up overnight.

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh, LW - sorry, sorry about your house.  That is a nightmare.  I live in Derbyshire and am home all week next week, so PM me if you need me to come up and scrub for you.  I would love to help.  YOU DON'T DESERVE THIS.  

My new pup is a Charlie too Anne!!!  I love him so much and the only reason I am not a wreck about my mum going is because he cuddles me and looks at me with his puppy eyes and gets sad when I cry, so I am trying to be happy for him.  Hope your kitty brings you loads and loads of joy.  Thanks for your hello yesterday too, it is nice to be back with you all.

Thanks Suzie for asking after me, that's so sweet. And Ali too! Mum and I had a wonderful time together.  We have been run ragged by my new Chow Chow pup but it was so fun to pick him up together and as she has no grandchildren (yet!), we enjoyed fussing together.  In all honesty I think she is as wary as 'normals' as me, and has always believed that her pets are more loyal.  Enjoy the loveliness of your BFP, but I understand that it must be stressful and difficult in a new way too.

I feel welcomed back Kate, thank you.  How are you?  I am so excited about your date for DE.  My mum and I met a relative she has found on Genes Reunited while she was here.  It was nice to meet him but it struck me while I sat there that the random genetic connection to this stranger was novel, but it didn't make me feel any particular warmth for him.  Instead, I wanted to get home to my dh who I love to pieces.  It seems to me that we don't have to be biologically connected to fall head over heels for someone (in fact thinking about my relationship with my brother, it may make it easier not to be!!!!). 

Sorry, I wasn't on last night Tracey - instead I was watching the last few weeks of ER .  I have been a loyal fan since the very first episode (basically, my whole adult life!!), and I cried when I saw Anne and Ross again.  I am a sentimental fool.

Yes, Nix I am Cdn but unfortunately they are the meanest customs fools out there.  They always think that I am trying to do a tax dodge when I pop back and forth from Blighty.  The last Christmas I went home the border idiot says, 'Why are you here?' on Dec23rd while looking at my passport that says I was born in the city I was trying to enter.  I thought about saying, 'Take a wild guess, you fool.'  I would have taken a 10 year gym membership out if I had to negotiate with a pregnant sales woman.  You are not a bad person for anything you think, it is entirely natural to feel envy of those who have waht we want so badly.  My CBT woman, total gem, always says to me that there is 'good envy' and 'bad envy', but no world or person who is absent of envy.

  for Karen and Pixie.  Really, really want this to go your way.

Hi Anna, Ally, Beachy, Mir, welcome He is Faithful (I'd love to have 5 follicle, find somewhere that will make something of what you have and get on the nutrition, acu bandwagon so you can make the most of your lowish reserve), and to all of you.  My snoring pup is flat out so I better make breakfast before he wants my full attention again (yes, he is being spoilt and yes, I am making a rod for my own back ).

Malini xxx


----------



## kitty9000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Hello ladies

If some of you ladies received a blow like I did (told to give up), I just wanted to let you know what a new clinic has offered me with great results (my old clinic told me to give up because I was a poor responder with rubbish egg quality and a poor follicle to egg ratio).

My old clinic had me on 600 menopur and then 600 Puregon with the short protocol ICSI. My last cycle with them produced 10 follicles with 5 eggs, 3 fertilised but didn't cleave.

My new clinic switched me back to the long protocol ICSI with Buserlin to down reg, Pervogis to stim and Dexamethone as a steriod to help with egg quality.  I produced 11 follicles and 11 eggs, 8 of which were mature for ICSI but only 3 fertilised (it seems we have a sperm problem too).  All 3 eggs cleaved and at day 3 we had a 8 cell with minimal fragmentation (apparently a high grade embie) a 9 cell with slightly more fragmentation (apparently an avg grade embie) and a multi-cell which I'm not sure how they graded but it wasn't suitable for freezing.  

My new clinic is NURTURE and I transferred my NHS funding down to them (having paid privately in a former clinic in my previous 3 cycles).  My former consultant is supposed to be highly esteemed, however, I believe it's more of a case of historically this may have been their reputation - not in recent years I've learnt..

I'm not sure if this cycle is just a fluke, but I don't believe it is - I believe it's down to my new clinic trying new medicine and new techniques.

K x


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi Kitty,

That's really interesting, thank you for sharing.  Was your former clinic the ARGC by any chance?  Just curious because I am there and they have me on a high dose short protocol, and I am curious about how I would do on a long protocol but they won't entertain it.

Fingers crossed for you!!!

Malini


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning all  

LW- Oh my god, how awful for you hun. So NOT what you both need but at least Bella made things a bit better  

Any news from Istanbul?  

I am a very tired lady today as Mr Charlie insisted on sleeping in our bed - he slept nuzzled up to Jasons head and then under my chin-he is the sweetest little lad.
he slept from 12.30am till 2am then we took him dowenstairs to see if he wanted a wee or a poo but as soon as we went back to bed he was there again all snuggled in. He's so tiny though I hardly slept for  worrying I might squash him!
He hasn't weed or pood yet? So that's 14 hours we've had him for - gonna call the vet in a bit to book him in for his first jabs and will ask if that's normal.


I will put those pics on ** yes Ally and some of  Charlie   

Everyone ok so far today?
xxxxxx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm sorry, I'm way out of touch.   Mash, beloved, you and me both - it's not like me to be doing the pity-poo party, either.    But there we are.

Anyway.

Wanted to say, Ali - acupuncture helped restart my a/f after my cancelled cycle.  They told me to expect it in two weeks.  Five weeks later I was nearly round the bend thinking I was 'broken'.  One session of acupuncture, and I started the day after.

Really   for those at the Jin.  Hang on in there, ladies.

I'm a big fan of having kitties young, Anne - they imprint on you as their 'mother' better.  Congrats on your new sweetie!    And LOL at the not sleeping - when we had our Minnie Kitty (who was really tiny) she used to squeeze in between the pillows in our bed.  We didn't sleep for months, for fear of smothering her!!!!  I would have expected him to around the time you feed him, and poop soon after, or late at night.  But the new surroundings might have knocked his system off...?

Oh my GOD LW!           You just didn't need or deserve that after what you've been through.  I'm so sorry!

Sorry about the crap food, Ally - hope the study is going well.  

Congrats on your good cycle, Kitty - good luck for OTD!

*waving to all*


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Anna- hi hun


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

A little pic of little lad Charlie!
x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi all!!

Kate - hope you are doing ok; I see you have a DE cycle definitely planned now. How exciting!

Rachel - sorry sorry about your BFN. I hope you are ok. 

LW - sorry to hear about your cycle news and then the roof news to boot. It is so unfair you have had such a c[email protected] time.  I really hope Bella was of some comofrt - pets are great like that! 

Ally - immigration sounds ghastly; they really do have power grossly disproportionate to their IQ, which is always scary.  I think your programme sounds great - I see you have 2 hours with the consultant and then a team meeting too!!  And you are seeing real experts on this!  It is good you are still producing follies! 

Mag - sounds like you did really well so congrats and good luck! 

Tracey - you are so brave; sending you much love at this tough time. 

Hazelnut - I am so pleased all was well at your scan! 

Ali - hope AF arrives soon; do remember that lots of things can send her a little off whack so don't assume you are hurtling towards menopause!

Pam - yes you have been on a rollercoaster but you have got a really good result so well done!! You PUPO yet?

Suzie W - I see you have broken the thread's dry spell with a BFP!!  Wonderful news!  Many congratulations! 

Spuds - glad you got to let off steam a bit. My sister was told she had a "less than 10%" chance on starting IVF so I really wouldn't give up with 10%. 

Lucy - glad you are having fun! 

Miranda - good luck with the job search; sounds like you dressed for success!!

Zuri - hello there!

Anne - awwwww a KITTY!!  How incredibly cute!!  Charlie is just gorgeous!

Owenl - good news in the follie department!

Hollie - I know it's tough to be judged on just your AMH result but not everywhere is like that so please hang in there!  And a holiday has to be good!

Faithful - I agree with Suzie; why retest your FSH if they already knew they were not going to treat you? It makes no sense at all.  10 is a great FSH.

Kazzie - well done on your golden egg. Really hoping for good news today. 

Pix - well done to you too! Don't give up on your immature one - my sister's 2 frosties are both from originally immature eggies.  They can catch up. 

Sobroody - hello there!

annaofC - hope you are treating yourself to recover a bit.

Malini - glad you got to see your mum but sorry you are sad to see her go. 

Kellios - sorry about your AMH; as the others have said do check the scale and don't give up!

Kitty - thanks for sharing; hope you get your BFP!

Nix - hi there!

Purple - you around?

AFM - back at work after a week off; didn't go anywhere but just had a lovely break!  Out cat Posy had her little kittens last Thursday.  The cat gestation period is 63 days and the kittens arrived 64 days after Posy's brother was neutered so that must be ok right?   Anyway, we are not at all sure Posy has a clue - we woke up to a wailing kitty in the dining room staggering about with placenta and cord still attached, while Posy looked scared at the other side of the room.  She seems to be doing a little better now though.  She had 4 kittens but one was sadly born dead so we have 2 boys who are completely black and a dear little black and white girl!  

Kate is still enjoying Oliver and Emily and they are doing fine - not on solids yet though!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi LJ hun- Nice to see you and glad you had a nice time off. And congrats on being a grandmother to Posy's little uns  
Ah bless them, its hottible to see the mom in pain isn't it


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hello LAdies! you have all been busy!!

Rachel so sorry it wasn't better news hunny!

LW what a week you've had hunny!!    thinking of you!! enjoy your cuddles with Bella

Ally bl00dy immigration! what are they doing! thinking of you and sending big hugs across the ocean

Pix keeping everything crossed that your Egg's have fertilised perfectly and are awaiting rehoming in their mummy!
Kaz you too hunny!!   

Tracey sweetie, my heart goes out to you at this awful time! thinking of you and your boys! (that includes DH)

Ali Pam does a great AF dance hunny!

Congrats Pam and others who had EC ET this week thinking of you all

Awww Anne cutie cat!!! what a sweetie charlie is!

Heads swimming after reading 20+ pages to catch up

Hello to everyone else, we had a lovely weekend with Mum and her party and it all went off well

Will chat more later 

hugs to all

Sxxxxx


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Greetings from Istanbul - I was too scared to ring Jinemed in case it was bad news as DS birthday today and would have been awful pretending I was happy when I wasn't, so we did his cards and presents and got prepared to ring them afterwards. I am pleased and relieved to tell you that it is good news - we have been extremely lucky that our one egg fertilised.   

They want to transfer tomorrow as there is only one so have to be there tomorrow at 9.30am.

I also know Pixies news as well but have been waiting for a text confirming that ok to tell you all, I am also extremely delighted to tell you that she also has one embie    but is waiting news to see if her other egg catches up and fertilises, so fingers crossed that our Pixie has two lovely embies soon.   

Thankyou for all your messages and your    for us, we are two happy bunnies today here in Istanbul.


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi,

Can I join you all, I have been lurking for a while now, but wanted to pop on and say hello and introduce myself.

I am on my first ICSI cycle (450 dose) so quite new to this but high FSH (AMH results seem to have got lost or they never got them back), I am now 12 days into stimming, first scan at 8 days, showed a couple of tiny follies, 2nd scan 10 days 4 follies (10,8,7 &7) all on one side but they are not happy with how responding so have said they will scan again tomorrow and if no improvement cancel my cycle. can i ask them to carry on stimming if there is a glimmer of hope, I have read somewhere you can stim for up to 20 days and I will be on day 13 tomorrow? The registrar said when we started we had virtually no chance of success (guess you have all heard that before!!) so think this might be our only go at this clinic (LGI)


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Kazzie -    great news on your embie!

Pixie -    great news on your embie(s?) too!!  

Lovely news from Istanbul!

Driver - I'm probably not the best person to answer your question but I am sure someone else will be able to soon.


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Morning LJ hunny how are you

Pix and KAzz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS LADIES AND DH's!!!

Not long and you two will be PUPO!!!

Thinking of ya in Turkey and sending hugs

Sx


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Ali – don’t think my snotty bonk paid off. I’m 10 dpo today did an ER hpt and it was snowy white. Was hoping for a miracle before I started my next round, but never mind. Af is due Sat.

Anne – bless you ickle Charlie! I can’t see the photo? When we moved our cat didn’t pee or pooh for a day...think it’s the change in surroundings.

LJ – congratulations on the kittens! 

Congrats on the embies Pix and Kaz!!! 

Hi Purple

Hi Malini 

Hi Anna 

Driver - welcome. Hope your follies grow 

Hi everyone 

Anna x


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Woohoo Pixie and Karen.  I am sooo pleased.  Keeping my fingers and toes crossed.  Happy Bday to your DS Karen too.

Welcome Driver.  I have never stimmed for a long time b/c my body wants to ovulate early, but if they use Cetrotide to keep that from happening, they should be able to keep you stimming until your follies are a good size.  It makes sense to do that if your E2 is rising and  at a level to show that you might have eggs in there.  I do know a woman who stimmed for a long time - over 15 days - and got one perfect egg and the others were immature so it is possible to go for a while and get something from it.  Most clinics only want to treat people who are box standard and textbook, sad I know, and so you may have to get yourself off to the Lister for a second opinion.  I am at the ARGC but they do pick and choose their patients based on ideal hormone levels.  Hoping that this cycle turns around for you.  Get some heat on those ovaries and and keep up your protein levels and acupuncture can help too.  

Morning (well what's left of it!) Anna, Anne, Purple, LJ (kittens, how fun but tiring too) and AnnaofC.   all round.

M xx


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

hi everyone, havent read back yet. Just been to lister for et, two went in, one early blasto one a bit earlier still, morela. 

Relatively painless. Off to hotel to put my feet up for the rest of this momenteous day. Chelsea is abuzz with flower people. Jaya was lovely. First time i have seen her since my initial appt! X to all and catch up later when i am horizontal on a bed!


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

congrats Kazzie and Pix wishing you both lots of luck for ET xxx

hi everyone x

Anne your kitten is gooooooorgeous xx

Malini lovely to read your posts again

LJ wow what a comeback post! that was impressive 

Hope Ally is doing ok over in Washington

Hi Purps glad your mums 60th went well x

Congrats on being PUPO mags x

xx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi Zuri hunny¬

Congrats PUPO mags!!!!!

Hugs to all

Sx


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Congrats Mags.  That's so great.  Hope the flowers inspire those beauties of yours and they continue blooming.  Enjoy your rest.

M xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Fab news on being PUPO Mags

Pix and Kazzie, wonderful news on your fertilised eggs.  We will be congratulating you on being PUPO soon.

Driver.  If all 4 follies continue to grow then I can't see why your clinic woudl make you cancel.  I only had two follies on both of my IVF's and the clinic gave me the choice on whether I wanted to cancel or not.  I went ahead and got one egg which fertilised each time.  If you want to continue then make a fuss.  Especially if you are paying for your tx.

LW.  I can't believe what crap you have had to come back to.  It is just not fair.  Try stamping your feet and shouting it is not fair.  It always makes me feel better.

Malini.  Good to have you back.  Sorry you are feeling sad without your Mum.  When will you get to see her next.

Purple.I am glad you had a good weekend.

Sobroody.  You never know, it is still early days.  

Hi Littlejen.  good to hear from you.  Are you keeping DP busy with lots of BMS?
They seem to tell you to wean at 6 months now days.  I'm not sure why.  Glad to hear Kate is enjoying the twins.  Oh dear, I have used the dreaded words 'the twins' I always think it is not very nice to just be lumped together like that.  Apologies, I should have said Emily and Oliver

Talking of multiples.  Laura, are you out there?  How are you?

Belive it or not, I am going on holiday again on Saturday.  Going to Portugal for 5 days with DH, Max and some friends to stay in my friends parents Villa.  We fly into Porto and I think it is about an hour from there.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Tracey- Wow, another holiday hun, brilliant  

mags- Excellent news!!  

Hi Purps, Zurim Malini, Driver, Anna


xxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Anne.  I forgot to say.  Your kitten looks goooorgeous.  Give him a   from me


----------



## Sammeee (Feb 21, 2009)

Hello everyone... I am really sorry to barge onto your thread but need a bit of advice please...

Im currently on Day 5 of stimms (jab 6 tonight) and so far not really feeling anything., just the odd twinge and maybe a small back ache so im extremely worried that im not responding..... Im on 225iu Menopur and also starting Cetrocide last night... this is also my 1st ivf!!...!!.
I have a scan in the morning so will get to find out more then, but if im not responding will they up my drugs dose or just abandon it??... We are self funding...

Thankyou so much and wish everyone here lots and loits of sticky babydust!! 
Sammeee X


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks Tracey- I am in love with him already.  
Ps, love the new pic, you all look lovely
xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Samee- Don't worry hun, it can take time to feel any twinges ( I think my first go took 6 days of jabs) then I felt the odd twinge that got more as the days went on  
If you are not  responding as much as you should then they will make a decision after your scan and prob up the dose.
Good luck
xxx


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi girls, just a quick update from me.

Firstly - I'm so sorry LW. xxxx  You don't deserve this,  we WILLL get through this ok.

Pix & Kazzie- yaayyy to your embies xxxx

Love to everyone else..... 

I'm logged in from my gym girls, having weird internet problems and typing on this connction for some reason is very strange, sorry about all the typos but correcting anything seems to take forever, as my cursor jumps randomly all over the place!

I've been away siince my train wreck of an IVF cycle.  It's was hard for the first few days to watch people getting eggs when I had zip, but I'm over that now so back on track on the next part of the get me pregnant plan   

I'm ok, I'm hanging in here.  Have my very down days, but I’m actually ok..  I'm trying to get organised to go to NY for my next round of IVF.  I know I am very very very lucky to have the opportunity to try this.  DHs work are so desperate for him to spend more time there, so we are pretending we are just going for work, so that the accomodation is paid for by them. DH's flights is paid for, we are going to use the miles DH has accumulated flying around so much for work this year to pay for mine plus DD’s flights, he can bill all the meals to the room (or a lot of them anyway), the IVF really costs the same as doing it in London – so other it’s  actually not going to cost us that much to do it.  Given we have to pay for our own food in the UK maybe it will cost us less to be there hee hee hee.  I do know how lucky I am that we can swing this – and I kind of feel that because of that, if anyone should go and check out these US clinics and Dr Check, it should be me, so I can report back  

I’m having my twin fantasies again... which is really unhealthy for my mental state.  If I’d responded at all on my lister protocol I’d be more hopeful, but NO RESPONSE kind of leads me to believe I’m unlikely to respond at all to drugs, no matter where I fly.  It seems my natural cycle (when it graces me with it’s presence!), which does develop a follicle is better for me than IVF..

I went back to Dr Z (Chinese doc) yesterday, I was looking forward to it but it actually depressed me being there. Kind of felt like, here I am again, boiling herbs and doing acupuncture..... I was really mean to her yesterday – which is stupid, she can’t MAKE everyone have a baby, and I’m sure she is trying her best.  I know I’m just frustrated because I want a baby and I want it now!!!  So am boiling my teas, and off on this trip I go again.  Really hoping that after the big drugs assalt on my ovaries, that AF turns up again at all.

I’m off on holidays lunch time on Friday, for 2 weeks!!! I’m bringing my laptop with me – purely so I can keep in touch with you girls , but I’m not sure how often I will find a connection.


LOL 
Sam xx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi Sam.

I am sorry about your Lister cycle.  It sounds like you have been very strong pulling yourself out of the mire and feeling a little better.
When are you likely to go to NY for your cycle.  Sounds like a great plan to make sure it doesn't cost you much.  

Have a fab holiday.  Where are you going for 2 weeks?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Sam- Hi hun, I know how hard it is so well done for coming back hunny  
have a lovely hols, where you off to?
xxx


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks for the advise girls, I am on my one NHS funded IVF so not sure if they will let me talk them into anything.

I have my wheatie bag permanently attached to my tummy and just had a huge tuna salad (at least 30g of protein there) and have a protein bar for my afternoon snack and then a protein filled tea......  , aiming to get at least the suggested 60g in before bed..., had acu on saturday morning and my lady didn't think it was worth going again before Wednesday especially as I have a huge bruise where she put the needles on Saturday.

tracy & sam - a  holiday sounds fab to me, I suggested to DH that we should do that if this all goes per shaped but he pointed out that as I am currently in pot and on crutches until at least mid june that wasn't going to happen...... 

sammee - don't think you shuld worry so early, i am off for my day 13 stim scan tomorrow so they can adjust your dose and keep you going, I am not really feeling anything and I have 4 follies, so you won't necessarily have SA at this point  

again thanks for the advise girls.
x-x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Sam - it is good to see you; I am so glad you have a plan for moving forward.


----------



## Sammeee (Feb 21, 2009)

Driver...., Anne.... Thanks for your replies.... Im just a born worrier im afraid!!...  ...

Sam22 just read your post and wanted to wish you GL for your tx in NY,... X

Hi everyone else!!.. 
Sammeee X


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Afternoon all,

I disappear for weeks and now you can't get rid of me.  

Tracey - Have fun in Portugal.  My uncle is from the North (near Porto), and it is lovely there.  I think your new photo is fab.  I don't know when I will see mum next.  We normally go home summer or Christmas but with trying I don't feel I can organise anything.  My dh is on her case to fly her back in September.

Sam - Lovely to hear from you.  I am so glad you're all geared up for NYC.  I know what you mean about taking things out on acu people (et al) - they are so buoyant and assured of their skills - and they probably work for loads of people - but we're tricky cases and that often feels like an unfair double dose of unfairness.

Hi to the newbies!

Anne, your Charlie is gorgeous.

M xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I got the job! Despite my S&M outfit.

Rah!

So, my job, Karen's embryo - have I somehow missed Pixie's news? I feel sure it has to be good news...


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Well done Miranda.

Pix's egg fertilised but we don't know if the immature one has matured.  so she has at least one.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Come on little egg! GROW!!!!  

ecellent that both ladies have an embryo - whoop!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

We needed some good news


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm having a real panic here about little Charlie- Jason had to go and do a day work at his dads place today so he's been alone since 10am. Really hope he's ok alone. What could go wrong?
WFT do I worry so much about everything  
xxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi just a quickie

fab news Pix and Karen and congrats on getting the job Mira!

Love to all!

xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'd be the same, Anne! It's hard leaving them for the first time, partic when they're so small. 

Could you go home early and check on him?

Cheers Nix!


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Nixf01 said:


> Hi just a quickie
> xxx


I do love a quickie  

Anne. The worst that can happen is that he has used your slippers as a litter tray!

As Steve is away I have to leave at 4.30 every day this week to pick up Max. Hooray, time to go soon.


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi Nix and Tracey!

Well done on the job Miranda!

Anne - little Charlie will be just fine.  Kitties are pretty tough - however cute and vulnerable they look.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

traceymohair said:


> Nixf01 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi just a quickie
> ...


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

hi everyone, 
Just read back. I find everyone on this thread so inspiring, so strong. there are ups and downs, thats normal, yet with all that most of on here have been through, you/we bounce back somehow. an incredible bunch of women. i wouldnt have gone to the lister without you lot, so a massive thanks.

Is it natural not to want to wee or poo after et in case it all falls out?!!?

Ally-good luck in washington. You are busy there.
Lw. Hope you ok and glad you getting to go away. Hope the house gets sorted, what an idiot builder, the rain has been chucking it down too.

Lisa, top news on your follies!

Hollies, my 1st cons gave me a 10% chance, 2nd cons (at lister), 23%, with the same facts on the table....

Karen, delighted for you, praying for the golden embie!

Anne g, charlie is so cute!

Pix, congrats on your fertilisation!

Jerseyspuds, its early days and you are still recovering...when i heard my 10% prediction i hated it, try for a second opinion, and all the while park that figure, we are humans not stats,sending you a hug...

Malini, welcome back! Missed you! Thanks for your wishes. Hope you dont miss your mum too much.

Traceymohair. Hope you enjoyed your bubbles!i went to see someone at zita west last year, she said bms every second day from day 7 or 8 til day 18!

Kellios, welcome

Kate, suprising how unaware people cna be, especially at hospitals...some people have the sensitivity of barbed wire

Suzie, hope you ok and managing not to worry too much.

Kitty, thanks for that, what an inspiring story!

Sammee, i felt nothing til about day 9 and then not much at all and there were 9 follies.

Sam, good for you. It was clearly meant to be, you and the usa. Good to see you back on and sorry its been so tough.

Miranda, congrats on the job! there are so many winning people on this thread.

Pamls, hope et went ok and you have your feet up! Good luck ff!

Well back to bad day time tellie. was in work yesterday(not back til tues). 2 of my team away with work for 2 weeks, another off having an emergency off so a bit chaotic. Meant i had to explain to my senior manager why i wasnt about. Many lies later, i am too good at lying, i explained how i didnt have my minor op on thurs, as it was cancelled, having been at hosp all day.....(same thing happened to my collegue, really!, who's not to believe!)


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

LW  - sorry about your house, as if you didn't have enough to deal with!        Bloody builders  

Mag - congrats on being PUPO!     Keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

just popping in quickly to say .....

pix and karen ... whhoooo hooo girlies well done to you xx

mar.. brilliant news about the job  

mag .. congrats on being pupo..

right got to dash as i am SOOO hungry xxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

kate..good luck in hospital hun xx


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi All,

Pixie -    Congratulations it fertilised! Now just pray the other one catches up too.

Karen - congrats too.  

Mag -   I hope you have lots of lovely pampering distractions planned.

LW - really sorry about your house! That builder  

Miranda -   congrats on getting the job! When do you start?

Kate - I hope it all goes well with your knee  

Anne - Charlie is sooooo cute 

Hi to everyone else, sorry no more personals... have to run.. dinner is ready.

Love,
Suzie.


----------



## kitty9000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Good evening ladies

Malini - my former clinic was St James in Leeds.

Driver - Don't forget your 2 litres of water daily (it hels with keeping the weight off too

Mags - congratulations on your PUPO, I'm 3 days post ET and I'm already dying to test..  Poor embies should only just be implanting about now so I'm constantly on knicker watch looking for any telltale signs.

Anne - beautiful Charlie..  We want another but the diva that I have at home (kitty) just wouldn't tolerate the competion. 

Helloo to everyone else.

K xx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

I don't think it is good for me DH being away.  I am drinking bubbles again.  Steve bought me some mini champagne's for Christmas annd it is just too tempting seeing them still in the fridge.  I had loads of chores planned for this eve but the bubbles have made me want to veg on the sofa.

Lucy, have a fab birthday.  When I was 40 I just concentrated on all the treats rather than the age.


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

*Mags* - congrats on being PUPO  - it's natural to worry but they won't fall out - I was told once it's like having two grains of rice dropped between slices of bread and jam!  Lots of luck    and I hope the  doesn't drive you too  !

*Kazzie* and *Pixie* - yay!!! you have embies!  thinking of you both loads - lots of luck for ET - grow embies grow!!!   

*Lightweight* - so sorry to hear about those  builders - you so didn't need or deserve that when you got back - sending you huge 

*Miranda* - already congratulated you on ** but well done on the job sweetie - fab news! 

*Kate* - good luck with getting knee sorted 

*Sam* - have a lovely holiday!  

*Lucy* - god I wish I was thirty-five  I will be thirty-ten in September!  have a great day! 

*Anne* - love your lil man!!! 

*Tracey* - enjoy your bubbles! 

Consultant visit was fine today - last visit showed trace of protein in urine but was gone today (and ankles not so puffy) - and baby is growing as it should (there was confusion as last scan showed it's belly had shrunk but now looks like it was a sonographer being mean with her measurement!  ) Feeling very heavy/slowed down now and getting quite a few Braxton Hicks - very excited and nervous all rolled into one, although it could still be weeks yet!  A couple of the girls I met in Czech have had/are having their babies this week which makes it all feel very real!

Sorry to those I've missed - lots of love to all 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Hello everyone. Still not had a chance to catch up, sorry. Spent 6 house yesterday after we landed tryig to sort out the mess from the builders and all day non stop today. It's a nightmare. They cut into the roof of the finished and renovated part of the house to join up the new extention roof so it has flooded every room absolutely from top to bottom. The walls have streaked with stain from the wooden beams, the bed linen and duvets are soiled, all the carpets and rugs are trashed, the photos on the wall have filled with water and been ruined, all my letters bible and prayer books from my DH who died are soaked, all the boxes in the pantry full of christmas decorations and lights are ruined, a laptop is still flooded with water, the plaster from the ceiling in the library has collapsed and landed on my brand new office table (a birthday present from my Dad) scatching and damaging it, the wallpaper has bubbled and peeled away, all the lightfittings and bulbs are full of water ( I got an electric shock trying to switch off the light which won't go off because the electrics are flooded still in the roof) and the cream curtains downstairs have been stained from the flow of filthy water. 

The builder has failed to accept full responsibility (although he hasn't denied it is his fault). Our insurance won't cover damage as a result of building alterations. Our builder siad he provide his insurance details tomorrow and I was so panicked today that the roof had to go on as it is still raining on and off here that I let it go today. We then found the architect had miscalculated the catnic support beam height and there is now a metal beam running through the hall leading to my bedroom right through the family bathroom-to-be at 5' high, yes 5 feet. The builder did not have the common sense to question it and has now built the roof timbers on to it. We had an emergency meeting with the builder and architect this morning and it has to come out. I feel so sick and exhausted. And all the time I keep thinking about our failed cycle. I didn't sleep a wink last night.

Pixie and Kaz, I'm so delighted for you, good luck with ET. 

Stephjoy, you look amazing!

Ally, I really hope this is all fabulous news and we will be following in your footsteps.  

Anne, thank you so much for your call this evening. Despite you being so busy, you are always so lovely. I look forward to our coffee and cae on Saturday where I can escape this hell.  

Miranda, yay yay, you clever girl. Very proud.  

Tamsin, did IUI go ok yesterday?  

Kate, heaps of luck for your knee scan  

Peewee  

Sam, would love to know more about your forthcoming tx.

Love and hugs to everyone else, I am going to drink this tea then fall into a damp bed.

Lightweight xx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

HI Steph.  I'm glad your appointment went well.  I hope the little one doesn't keep you waiting too long now.  

LW.  You poor thing, what an absolute nightmare.  I know that even if you get the insurance claim sorted it is still the time/hassle/emotionnal devastation that doesn't go away.  I wish there was something I could say or do to make it better.


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Oh LW - I'm so sorry honey. That sounds awful, brought a tear to my eye thinking about your sentimental possessions being damaged like that, on top of all the other nightmares. What a week, I can only send you a virtual hug which seems so [email protected] under the circumstances. I'm glad you're meeting up with Anne on Saturday, she's sure to add a smile.

xx


----------



## peewee55 (Mar 13, 2006)

LW - words fail me.....  you're definitely due some good luck. Soon. xxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Kate- Hun, good luck for the knee tomorrow sweets  

LV- You have the same B'day as our LW   Hope you're ok hun  

Tracey- Keep those bubbles going girl...if I was closer I'd join you...if I didn't have to leave Charlie      

Kitty- I also have a girl cat of 15 and a boy of 9     just gonna gradually do the introductions I think!   xx

Hi PW hun  

Steph- I am so excited for you hun   you look bloody gorgeous in your pics  

Hi Pops-    How you feeling? 

Pix & Karen - I am just overjoyed for you both, really want this to be your time girls   

LW- Lovely chatting hun, I will see you Sat. Oh, and give that t ossser builder a chinese burn from me     

Alls- Hope you're ok lovely  

Suzie- How you doing hun?  

Malini- ....and so is your Charlie lovely  

Well The Charlmeister is fine   He is too cute, follows me everywhere and is a really softie, loves sitting on our laps.
Have been spoiling Holly & Oscar in the dining room, lots of fuss and treats. Bless em, they look like giants  
Charlie also had a little poo tonight so I'm happy  

xxxx


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

*Lightweight* - I am so sorry honey - what a complete nightmare for you and what a git of a builder - if your architect has stuffed up which has resulted in the builder going wrong - you may be able to sue the Architect under their professional indemnity insurance - if you get stuck - call Citizens Advice or the RICS (Royal Institution of Chartered Surveyors) or the RIBA (Royal Institute of British Architects) (or as me and Gav call it 'Remember Im the Bl**dy Architect'..... ) - definately get some external advice if they dont agree to rectify it within a very tight deadline !! Good Luck xxx

*Sausage !!* - sending loads of   

*Anne* Charlie looks adorable xxxxx

*Slycett - LittleJenny - Ladyvert - Ali - Mag108 * and all you lovely ladies - thank you so very very much for all of your kind messages and support xx - it is early days and Im going to take some time out over the summer to drink, be merry and have a complete break before facing next steps.

Will probably do another cycle Aug/Sept with my own eggs for posterity  In the background as a back up - DH is getting paperwork for DE done so we dont have to think about it later and can then put a lid on all things IF until August ....when the sun goes in and its time to go back to it  - if you dont hear from me for a bit Im not far away - just recharging the batteries xxxx

Meantime - its au naturel for me (thanks Tracey for the cycle info thing I agree pee sticks seem to get things too late 

Loads and Loads of Love Luck  and 
Spuds
xxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Jersey hun


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh GOD, Lightweight - that's even worse than I thought! Utterly, utterly awful. I do hope the most sentimental and irreplacable things can be salvaged.

What on earth was that builder thinking? Did he come with a good reputation?

xxxxxxx


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi Anne xx - how are you doing love ?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm ok at the mo hun, Charlie is a real help to take my mind off stuff


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

LW I am so sorry you have had to come back to that - what an absolute nightmare for you, I can't begin to imagine - I hope you can salvage the sentimental items and I hope you can find a resolution with insurances and the builder - someone needs to be responsible and pay up!

x


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Pixie - one embie!!  and possibly another!!  So happy for you!   

Kazzie - an embie for you too!!    

LW - NIGHTMARE!!  I cant believe it!  That is just horrific.  Hope the builder brings his insurance details tomorrow and this starts to get sorted  

Mag - well done on ET  

Thanks to everyone for the feedback on AWOL af.  Still AWOL and this is a first.  Will book a GP appointment tomorrow I think.

Sending lots of love to everyone!!  night xx


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Congrats Mir on your new job.  Hope you still plan to finish your book though, I would love to read it.

LW - I am SO SORRY.  That sounds horrendous and I am so precious about my nest that I can't even imagine how sad, mad and exhausted you must feel.  If there is ANYTHING I can do, please tell me.

Morning to all of you.  My Charlie is snoring away, and I can sit here and watch him for hours  .  I now email my mum every few hours with a new Charlie story - he has given us a whole new reason to be in touch even more than usual.

Malini xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning all  

Everyone ok so far?

xxxxx


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Good Morning Anne,

Hope you have a good day.  All fine so far . . .

M xx


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi ladies, just popping on to say hello. Work has been HORRIBLE, major stress and seriously long hours and I haven't been able to read for ages, but I just wanted to say hello and that I think of you all often. Congratulations for all the good news   and so sorry for everyone having a hard time   

I feel wrecked physically, mentally and emotionally (not just because of work) and definitely not ready to do next cycle. I am thinking of taking myself off to a detox retreat in a couple of weeks' time - quite hardcore, but I feel that I need to do something radical. Spending IVF money to do it, but at this point feel so bad dont care!

I'm so sorry re lack of personals and also lack of replies to PMs etc. I promise to be a better FF'er when I am feeling better

Love to all of you
x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Almond     

Hi Malini


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Kate - good luck at the hospital with the knee!

Lucy - I hope you enjoy your birthday; remember it is women "OVER 35" who are lumped together as being on the fertility scrap heap so I think you still have another year to go!!

Mag - forgot to congratulate you on being PUPO.

Steph - glad the tests are all ok; it really isn't long now.

LW - what a total and utter nightmare.  My heart truly goes out to you - this is top of everything else.

Kitty - hope you are surviving the 2ww ok.

Anne - glad dear little Charlie is doing well. Kittens can't help but lift the spirits.

Spuds - enjoy your break - I really hope you can genuinely relax and have some fun.

Zuri - hi there

Ali - I do hope AF arrives soon.

Pix - hope your little one catches up but if not it is still great that you have one fab embie 

Kazzie - good for you with your embie too!

Malini - your Charlie looks like a little lion!!

Almond - lovely to see you and sorry work has been such a mare; hope it calms down soon and that you enjoy your detox.

Miranda - when does the job start?

love to everyone I have missed.


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi Girls 

I'm coming home today and as they say it has been emotional!!! 

Just wanted to say:

Pix and Karen - got everything crossed for you two girls - hoping for at least 2 wonderful strong embies to be put back today     

LW - your post really had me in   i honestly cannot believe such a horrible thing would happen, and all that on the back of your cycle. I think I would be checking into the priory! Where abouts in the country are you? Feel like we should be organising a FF meet in your house, everyone bringing rubber gloves!! Glad you are seeing Anne - she will definately lift your spirits     

Anne - OMG Charlie is just scrumptious!! I LOVE him already!! My big tabbie is a Charlie, and my dog also had that name, its a real goodie. As kate said hope you haven't had any little gifts in your shoes!!   

Mir - well done on job!! The kinky get up must have swung it for you    

Lucy - HAPPY BIRTHDAY - for tomorrow!!!! 35 isn't bad at all, I did 36 last time and that did feel a bit [email protected] as it was after another failed cycle but I am over it now. What are you doing for your birthday??  

Almond - great news on the detox retreat, sounds just what you need. I think I could do with going to a fat farm, especially after all the carrot cake I have eaten!!   

Ali hon - sorry AF still AWOL, I would go and see GP, she will probably prescribe 'provera' to bring on AF, hopefully that will reset your system and you will be good to go again. I am now on CD50 and she is still not here   may have to do the same myself as I hate hanging around.  

Mag - big congrats pupo lady!!!!    

Kate - good luck with your knee hon   

Jersey - glad you have got another cycle planned, that is something to work towards which always makes us feel better  

No time for more personals it is 6.45 on my last day and I have already had my 'vital signs' taken, waiting for blood and urine (oh yes its glamour glamour all the way here  ). I am exhausted, didnt think it would be nearly as tiring as it has been. I haven't had any results so nothing to share with you I am afraid so as i will be running straight out of the door to the airport after my consultation I will prob have to leave until tomorrow. As I havent had any results it is difficult to say at this stage if I think this is superior to the attention I have had in the UK but I will make sure I give you all a full run down when I have had some sleep and am back home!!! 

Can't wait to be home though, I haven't managed to go outside for 3 days and I really need some fresh air and good food!!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ally- safe journey hunny, get some rest, good food and fresh air and will speak when you get back hun.
No parcels for me from Charlie!!!    

Kate - Hi love, Charlies' beautiful ta, it was night 2 last night and he slept with us till 6 this morning bless him 
When is your scan on knee?


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Hello everyone  
I'm feeling a little better today after an early night and good sleep.

Ally - safe trip home  
Almond  
Ali, what CD are you on now?  

Thank you to everyone for all your lovely messages. We've had serious problems this morning with Abbey, our mortgage and insurance suppliers because they claim we did not inform them we were having an extension done. The face to face meeting we had with our Abbey mortgage advisor about the extension and remortgage application we had last month seems to have been wiped from our file! They won't consider a claim anyway because the builder is at fault but I was hoping they would handle it and cover legal expenses. So we have cancelled the insurance. We had a second policy anyway with the post office and they've been great. At the end of the day, it's only bricks and mortar and a few material things and there are far more important things in life than that. 

I think it would be a great idea to have a ff weekender anyway here, regardless of the mess and crap. I think we all need a jolly good knees up and group hug. Anyone fancy a bit of a camp, a little vino and bbq??!! It's much warmer and drier in a tent for sure! 

Lightweight xx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hello lovely ladees!  

Missed you all - I really did.  

I know I have shed loads to catch up on but I really have to do a quick one now cos I really have to go out and get my Progesterone injection done.  

I spoke to the Jin today and it looks like my other little eggie has also fertilised but it hasn't started dividing yet. We are waiting until tomorrow for the transfer so if it starts dividing by tomorrow I'll have 2 embies on board - WTF ME 2 EMBIES!!!     

Ally: I hope you are back home safely now honey. I've been thinking about you. Great news on that 10mm follie, I bet you'll get EWCM soon. When is Ben back?  

Mir: Woohoo! Well done on getting the job with a single interview. You are good!  

Anne: I love the pic of your little kitten honey.   

Sam: Have a fantastic holiday.  

Suzie: Never received a PM from you hon.   When is your scan? 

Ali: I hope AF shows it's face soon honey.   

Kazzie: Thanks for updating girls for me lovely. Hope all went well today and now you are PUPO.  

Nix: You are gorgeous! Guess what,  I have 2 of those dresses.   PM me your address and I'll post one to you when I go back to the UK. (I'm dead serious.)  

LW: What can I say honey - hope everything is being sorted now. It was all so unfair.    

LJ: Lovely to see you here again.

Tracey: You made me laugh with your quickie post!  

Thank you everyone for your lovely messages and great support. I really appreciate it.   

I'll be back later for more personals.  

Pix xx


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Hello lovely ladies

Just really dropping in to say hi and    to everyone.

Pix & Kazzie - good luck        . Thinking of you both .xxxxx

Ally - will be great to see you home, can't wait to hear about it all! I hope your results consultation goes ok. xx

Mir - congrats on the job! yippeaa!
LW - thinking of you too.  So sorry the Abbey insurance are being so horrid, thieving cretins. I do hope you have friends and family around to help you out. 

Almond - your detox sounds like a wonderful idea, I find these things can kick start more healthy living in general

Malini - your doggy looks so cute. xx

Kate, Anne, LJ, Tracey, Steph and all the other ladies  

ALi - I hope AF turns up soon.  I know how stressful it is...... I'm not counting what CD I'm on now as I just think after this IVF cycle who really kknows.

I'm very very busy at the moment. I've had digestion problems for years and years, so after POF diagnosis decided to see someone about it.  I had an upper abdominal ultrasound yesterday, and apparently I have gallstones - lots and lots of them!  Very scarey.  I need to go and see a specialist doctor, but other than take out my gall bladder, because there are so many of them, there is nothing else they can offer me apparently.  I can just live with it (which I've decided to do), but as the sometimes leak out they can get stuck in my pancreas or other places and cause serious issues apparently... so I'm running about a bit doing some testing for my stomach issues now, and trying to be ready to go on holiday on  
friday too.  I do feel like I'm falling apart, I didn't really need anything else to go wrong! Sorry about the tping errors, my laptop is going crazy again........... I'd better go as my screen has started jumping again now!  So frustrating - now i have to sort this out too!!

LOL Sam xxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Ally - i really hope you get something out of the consultation this afternoon.  Have a safe trip back.

Anne - Charlie sounds so cute sleeping with you like that!

LW - sorry Abbey were such pains; what a complete mess. I hope you will complain!

Pixie - 2 embies is fab!!!  I really hope the second one starts dividing soon.  Well done you!!

Sam - I am really sorry to hear about the gallstones and I do hope you are ok.


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Great news, Pix!   your second comer gets dividing soon.  

LW, I wish I knew what to say.          I can't believe the insurance (whose job is to make disasters like this easier) are actually making it harder.  Hope the builder/architect plays ball soon.  As for camping, dearest, I'm always up for camping, anytime, anywhere.  But I'm a newbie, really, and don't know when I might be free....  the idea makes me sigh happy sighs, anyway.  

Ally, I hope you get some useful info today.  

Congrats on the job, Mir!  Well done you!!!  

Sam, that completely sucks about the gallstones.          Hope you get to see a specialist soon.

Almond, I'm sorry you've had such a hard time.      The retreat/detox sounds like a great idea.

Me, I'm still in a bit of a funk.  The clinic rang again this morning to confirm that my last HPT was negative (I hadn't realised I needed to report in about that, and really, it's a good sign that the system works that they called to double check) and that the bleed had stopped.  It's a good thing for them to do, and it's not their fault I just wanted to say, "yes, that's right.  It was (and I am) a complete failure and I feel terrible.  Would you please keep poking at that bruise, it doesn't hurt enough yet."

I'm not devastated.  I just.... can't quite work up the energy to give a damn about anything.

OTOH, I bought margaritas in Tesco this pm, and my Mum's coming up for the weekend so we can go plant shopping and oooooh over gardens together.    Could be worse...  

Sorry to whine.  In the scale of things, I know I have so much to be thankful for, and there are so many of you with more good reasons to moan.


----------



## Sammeee (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi everyone,...... Woweeee this is a really busy board ...

First off     to those having it rough at the moment and congrats to those that arent!!..

Well I had my 1st scan (Day and only got 4 follies... i knew it, so theyve upped my menopur dosage slightly and back in 2 days for another scan!!... feeling really crushed at the moment!!... feels like its just one hurdle after another... and im sure you'll all know what i mean bout that!!... What can i do to increase my foillies by friday??..


Thsnks Sammeee X


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Sammeee- same advise as everyone gave me, 2 litres of water a day, hot water bottle on lower tummy and loads of protein (approx 60g per day), but this does not guarantee anything, I still only have 4 but at least they have grown slightly between Sun & this morning from 10mm, 8mm, 7mm & 7mm to 15mm, 12mm, 12mm & 10mm, managed to convince them to let me carry on another 3 days so final scan on Saturday to see whether we will get to EC.

Anna - good to see you are still around on the boards  , not seen you on the LGI thread for a while.

Anne- Your kitten sounds gorgeous, I want one!!!!!

Sam- really sorry to read about your gallstone problems  , if it isn't one thing it is another....

Lightweight - you are coping really well with everything the world seems to be throwing at you at the moment and the ladies on here all seem to know each other really well and seem to be giving you excellent support, insurance companies really need a kick up the a*se and your builder needs giving a few home truths as well, send them all round to us and we will give them a kick for you.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pix- Sending you lots of love and   fortomorrow   

Karen- Hope today went ok?  


Hi Sam- Sorry you're poorly hun, not what you need at all 

Sammee- Drink 2ltrs water a day hun and keep tummy warm with a hot water bottle or wheatpack- should help  

Anna   

Hi LJ  

Hi Driver  

Girls...I'm a bit worried about Charlie, he won't eat his kitten pouches so Jas cooked scrambled egg which he had a tiny bit of, he's now cooking coley fish for him to see if we can tempt him.
Also, he's sleeping lots and lots............how long should a 6 week old kitten sleep for?, he can sleep easy 7 hours on the trot.
I know he's been parted from his mom 2 weeks ago and then on Monday from his brothers so he could be a little upset.
Have spoke to the vet who said if we are worried later bring him in but he's not got the poos or isn't being sick so she said he's prob just settling in.

Anyone got any advice?
i would be devastated if he was poorly (and I know I'm worrying lots but can't help it!)

xxxxx


----------



## Sammeee (Feb 21, 2009)

Driver ... Anne... Again thanks for your swift replies,... gotta hot water bottle on tum now, im eating protein by the ton!!.but the water thing.... can it be tea, cordial, sparkling water even??... or does it have to be flat corporation pop??,...

Thanks again!! X


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Sammee- Best to have filtered or bottle still water, or combine with milk
x


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

sammeee- filtered or bottled water is recommended (something about chemicals in tap water), not tea or fizzy drinks, but I am not sure about dilute juice or fizzy water, I was drinking dilute juice (no added sugar or sweetener stuff) as not a fan of plain old water but last 2 days have just been drinking plain boring filtered stuff.... in fact must go and have another pint now   and reheat my wheatie bag. Also acupuncture is recomended not sure if you are already doing that.

All you experts on here do you think it is worth me trying to get another acu appointment before Sat, my last one was last Saturday but don't want to spend another £30 plus have to get my DH to drive me there and back and sit and wait for me (god I hate this pot!!!) if it is really too late for it to have any effect.....

Just seen Anne has already replied but thought I would still post anyway.....


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Kate hun- sorry about your knee- sounds a bit like what jason has had.
Booked him into vets just in case as he won't touch his fish now so will get some cooked chicken on way home and see
jason thinks I'm being paranoid    men eh, haven't a clue

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

trying to type this lying down so will be brief  

back at the apartment after four hours bed rest at the jinemed after transfer. my embie was a grade 1 to 2 the embrologist told me and five cells which I paniced about cos thought they should be eight today but only should be four so it's doing fine.   

Other jinemed girls, how did you get on with the bed pan, because I had to use it three times after drinking all that water for transfer, I did get DH to sort it though rather then expecting the nurse to keep doing it.

Pixie - I am   for number two to catch up and will be waiting for your news tomorrow. Good luck hun and enjoy the four hours with your feet up! 

LW - I am sorry about what you are having to deal with right now, our insurance is with Abbey too and twice they have initially refused to pay out - once when a carpenter wrecked our electrics in the loft causing a fire hazard when we were resident at Great Ormond Street hospital with Joshua in intensive care ( like you the timing was sh1te) and then they didn't want to pay to represent us at the inquest.

I refused to accept they wouldn't pay and with a bit of threatening etc they backed down and agreed to pay for both costing them over £30,000! Although I appreciate at the moment the last thing you need is another fight on your hands, hope youre able to get thing  sorted with the post office in the mean time. I wish you lived nearer so we could take you away from all that for a bit   have a nice coffee and cake afternoon with Anne.

Anne, hope youre able to get reassurance you need from vets for Charlie.  

Ally - Hope you get the info you deserve and look forward to hearing from you when you are back - safe journey 

Mags congrats on being PUPO - when's OTD, may be close to mine which is 02/06 

Hi everyone else, getting crook neck so will sign off for now

take care love karen xxx




I


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

just a quick one...

sam... i also have gallstones having gallbladder removed in 2 weeks, the pain has been horrendous, and never want it again, so whipping it out... apparently its very common in women who have had fertility treatment.. another thing they dont tell you when you starts

  to everyone that needs them now xx

anne.. i would go to the vets too .. just for peace of mind, i am sure charlie is fine xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

LW - I agree with Karen - often when you ask again in a stronger way they do back down. they just rely on people accepting their first offer... of bugger all.

Anne - the chicken should do the trick! Is he taking his milk? Milk is the important thing - if he's off that I'd worry, if not, don't.

Karen - the bed pan wasn't great! But hey, a small price to pay. Well done on being PUPO!

Pix - I'm over the moon about your SECOND - see that? - SECOND embie!!!! Rah! And more RAHs! best news for ages birdie.  

Oo, painful Kate! Knees are baaad.  
I had to do a lot of talking at the interview, but it seemed to work! 

Sammee - I wouldn't focus on quantity at this stage - quality is what is important as any follies you recruit at this stage will probably not be mature enough at EC. Four is enough! You only need one or two good 'uns.

Sorry, I know I've missed some people but I have to dash or we won't get himself in bed and dinner out before The Apprentice - and that can't do.

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

hiya popsi - really?  Terrible..... I've discussed having it out with my doctor, but to be honest it only causes me issues every couple of months, and only if I overindulge eating and drinking really bad foods - so I can manage mine with diet.. for now. Apparently the little buggers grow, and likely will  get more common, so I'll cross the whipping out the gall bladder bridge when I come to it. 

....... I've had digestion problems since i was 21, and only had ivf tx once recently, so do you think I can blame fertility tx??   I am wondering if it's a chicken and egg thing, I wonder if my digestion problems \ clogged digestive system was leaking poisons into my body which ruined my eggies .................................... I also noted that Jo M had ulceritive colitis when she was young, and Pershia on the pof thread has it also... just another one of my crazy theories girls so please do feel free to ignore!

Anne _ i'm worried about your little charlie kitty.... I'm sure he is just settling in, but take him to the vet just to be sure.


Kate - i broke my acl years ago.  I had physio for a few months, and I'm fine now. Am living without it just fine. Apparently though, though long term breaking it it probably worse, after the initial week it doesn't actually hurt.  I've heard that tearing it (but not breaking it) is actually much much more painful!

Lol to you all.. 

Sam xx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Just sitting down to that Embarrassing Bodies programme - I love that kind of thing.

LW.  You are amazing.  I can't believe how well you are dealing with this awful situation.  I woudl love to meet you but being so far away it would be difficult.  Especially as I have just taken time off for two holidays!

Pix.  Fab news that your other egg fertilised.    for it dividing.

Kazzie.  Congrats on being PUPO.  Do the Jinnimed give a reason for the 4 hours bed rest after ET?  The two UK clinics I have been at just make you get up 5 second later and say it doesn't matter.

Sam.  Poor you.  If it is not one thing it is another.

Kate.  I hope you get your MRI apt soon and they can do somethign about your knee.

Anne.  I hope Charlie is OK.  Maybe kittens are like newborn babies and they just need loads and loads of sleep at that young age.

Samee.  I hope you get more follies but as Miranda says 4 isn't the end of the world.  Many on here only get one or two.  Saying that, i know that when you are expecting 10 then it is very disheartening to be told you only have 4.


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Back home now, easy enough journey. When oh when wlll the sun come out to play?

No embies to freeze, they didnt develop any further. makes me worried because it made me question the health of the embies put back in....so.....a few little cries today... my parents house has been up for sale for over a year, a fews poss buyers over that time. The current ones are serious and are asking about having the furniture, its all a bit real and got me all upset today. Not quite two yrs since my mum died and just over two since my Dad died. My mothers death was so traumatic for us all, she didnt recover from a 'routine' heart by pass. We all feel guilty for pushing her into it (granted all the docs said she needed to have it) and once my Dad died we were so nervous of her keeling over that we badgered the hosp to take her in. Irony being that she then died because of op. Got an infection first, week later recovered,  I was there in Dublin the whole time and had just flown back to Manchester 2 days earlier when, yet again I got the awful call that she'd collapsed on the day of release. Then a whole 5 days of agony as she slowly didnt make it (having had way too many operations)...still makes me very sad. This time of year....the house (our family home)...


Sam sorry to hear about the gall stones, any advice from alt health practitioners?

LW What a total nightmare. I really sympathise. I hope you dont get messed around any more and it gets support. Bloody hell.

Pixie - 2 embies great, Really hope the second one starts dividing soon x

AnnofC: Dont ever apologies for going into your feelings, we are here for highs and lows! You certainly dont need them calling up....

Sammeee - protein, 2 litres of water daily, rest (save the energy for your womb). Visualisation. good luck for Friday.

xxxxxxxto everyone.


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Mag, just think that it would be unlikely for all the embies to be perfect and the fact that the ones left were not perfect, the ones inside are.
I can imagine how hard it must be selling your family home.  I'm sorry your mum died in those circumstances.


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Big   to you all, especially LW and Mag.
Will try and catch up properly soon.

Donks xx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks for your messages girls  

I just wanted to say ;

[fly]*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO LW & LUCY FOR TOMORROW*[/fly]

     

(in case I don't get chance to post tomorrow.)

Night night everyone.

Pix xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Happy birthday you two!

here's to the start of a faberoonie year for the pair of you.

xxxxx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Just got home from having a curry at my friend's house.  Had an awful day at work as had to tell somone else their job is being made redundant   so had to do something to take my mind off it all.

LW - happy birthday for tomorrow.  Hope you have a special day.  I think a FF camping trip would be cool.   

Mag - so sorry that this is such a difficult time of year for you    You did what you all thought best for you mum and went with the docs advice too so please dont be hard on yourself.  They would not have operated if they did not think it vital.  I am so sad thinking how you must be feeling right now.    

Pixie - 2 probable embies!! How amazing!!  I just saw your ** pics - you look gorgeous and so relaxed on that beach - positively blooming!!   

Karen - PUPO!!!     Congratulations.  

Sam - sorry about your gallstones.  Sounds painful  

Ally - hope you have a safe trip home.  i bet customs wont look twice at you this time   Look forward to hearing the results of the last few days.  

Hi to everyone  

I am now on CD40.  This is unheard of.  I do feel permanently pre-menstrual though - clumsy, frustrated, bloated but nothing.  Didnt get time today to make a GP appt but will tomorrow.  Will I ever have AF again


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi Kate!!  you ok?  Not drunk this evening    

Lucy - happy birthday to you too for tomorrow!!  i am sure your DP will spoil you rotten - he does on every other day!!


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Happy Birthday LW and Lucy.  I can't believe all of this happened so close to your bday LW, life is mean, mean sometimes.  I hope this birthday year is VERY good to you both.  

Love the idea of camping trip at yours!!

 to everyone, especially Mag (so  ), I am sorry you lost your mum like that and now have all the emotional turmoil of your family home being sold.

Have a good day everyone.

M xxx

PS Congrats Karen on being PUPO, and good luck Pixie.


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Mag - big cuddles sweetheart that is so hard for you, I would probably do the same as you and blame myself but you must really try not to, you did what you did out of love and concern and as you say the doctors said that she needed it too   

I am back girls, I am exhausted, just had a look in the mirror and the past few days has really taken its toll. I was woken up at 5.50 some mornings for bloods and then it was pretty much all go from then onwards. The experience has been bitter sweet. I have now been officially diagnosed as POI Primary Ovarian Insufficiency, they do not want us using the term POF as they feel that this is completely inaccurate and sets up negative thought processes, and the word failure is wrong as they have found POI to be 'intermittent, unpredictable ovarian function that can in some cases go on for decades, POI is NOT the early menopause' On one hand I like this way of looking at it, but to be officially diagnosed with this by them has been hard too. I will probably (once i have had a bit of sleep) do a full report on it over on the POF board (should i be making them change that to POI) but for those who are interested a rough synopsis of my results was Random LH 27, Random FSH 65, Estradiol 59.9 (pg/ml) is this different to our scale, if so what is that on our scale?? Bones all normal (they did a really extensive scan of arms, hip, back, neck). Scan showed one 10mm follie on right and 'several' smaller on left. They found no known cause of the POI but said that as I showed follicles I have follicle dysfunction not follicle depletion (which is apparently good) and that put my chances somewhere above the 10% we have been quoted. They were extremely surprised to see my bones in such good shape, to see that I still have a cycle (albeit crazy irregular) and that I don't seem to suffer from excessive menopausal symptoms. They still advised that I take the HRT they use which is Vivelle dot and Provera (they have sent me home with 3 months worth plus Vitamin D (cholecalciferol) and Calcium). They think that my follicles are luteinizing early and that this HRT may supress my LH enough to allow a follicle to form fully. I just don't know how I feel about it but I have the HRT ready to go should I get my head around it. Its so hard. I just have such a block about it. The thought of going on HRT makes me feel ashamed/ embarassed   but maybe they have a point about the follicle development. I just hate the thought of that patch stuck on my skin, like a branding mark saying 'menopausal woman', looks like all their 'therapy' has not fed through yet as this is still surrounded by a huge amount of stigma for me. One interesting point that I am sure you would be interested in is around DHEA, I asked them about it (expecting them to completely dismiss it) and they said that there is something in it but there just haven't been enough controlled studies to be sure, he didnt think it was a good idea to self prescribe it though (mind you no dr's agree with that). 

I really needed to do this for closure, just to get the final diagnosis in the hope that I would stop being in denial and start moving on, doing those things that were important for my overall health/ relationship etc rather than chasing my tail looking for a solution that really is not there and I hope that that is what I can do now (obviously I am not saying that I will move on from trying to get pregnant as that aint never gonna happen!!). I need to start trying to achieve my dream with the hand of cards I have been dealt.

Whether I would suggest others follow in my footsteps I am not sure. I am not sure how much more i actually learnt. We are pretty incredible women you know, we collectively know so much!! When I left they said that it had been such a pleasure to have such an incredible individual take part in the study!!  I don't think they are used to people being so well versed and confident enough to fight their corner on subjects, and believe me it was not all plain sailing! With it being America, during the therapy sessions, there did tend to be a bit of a leaning towards 'spirituality' which they insisted didn't mean religion but it did really!! I don't want to offend anyone with religious beliefs but I am just from a very non religious background. In fact my 'roomie' at the place was extremely religious but we rubbed along well and in fact I found discussing these subjects with her really interesting and i think she found my heathen background quite interesting too!!   

They have a very good approach to dealing with this condition putting a lot of emphasis on emotional health (and they were extremely passionate on the subject and very compasionte individuals - I am sure that Dr Nelson had tears in his eyes when talking with us yesterday  ) but don't let that fool you, they are still dr's and they still have their set opinions on what should be done, like fertility clinics they have their set protocol, Vivelle dot and provera and if you try to discuss options outside of this you are met with the same brickwall you find here!

I hadn't intended to waffle on so much, i should have posted this over on the other board but it just kinda flowed!! 

Much love to all.

A xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Happy Birthday Lucy & LW    

Sorry for no personals girls, we took Charlieto the vet last night and she took his temp and examined him and said how old is he, we said 6 weeks and she said hmmm, he looks barley 6 weeks but his eys had changed colour so he was probably JUST 6 weeks.
Anyway, said said he'd probably gone back a stage in his weaning so gave us some powder cat milk and special liquid food to feed through syringe. He absolutley hates the syringe but we managed to get some milk in to him and water.
He then started to have the runny poos last night and was sick just after his liquid food but perked up and played for a bit then we all went to bed.
Got up at 4am with him to try and get some more milk in him and he had some water again too.
This morning he's gone downhills- has had runs lots more nad was sick again after a feed so Jason took him back to hte vet at 9am and they've kept him in   
They have put him in intensive care and injecting fluids etc and have said to call at 4pm to see how he is.
Jason asked them what his chances are and they were honest and said he may not make it or could respond to the treatment.
We've since had a call from the Rescue centre lady to tell us both of his brothers are poorly too.  
Looks like they all left their mum way way too early (but there was no choice as the mums owner wanted rid of the kittens) 

I am in bits here, so so worried about him. I can't imagine life without him now, how crazy is that.

Please   for him girls (and his brothers) 

Anne
xxxx


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Anne- just wanted to give you a quick   and say i am thinking of your little Charlie (and his brothers)    

Ally - really interesting reading your post and am amazed at how much knowledge all you ladies have on the subject and how many different things there are to try and places you have all been to do them.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ally- Glad you're home safe hun. Thanks for sharing your experience with us. Sounds like one hell of an emotional journey for you hun   

Thanks Driver


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your warm wishes. I will always find this time of the year tough. And my OTD is on my mums birthday.

Happy Birthday LW & Lucy, hope you guys have some sort of fabulousness today!

Ally: wow. so much to take in. It overall sounds like a positive thing to have done though I am sure also very difficult as its all so much more real. Nonetheless 10% is really no mean figure, it gives some hope eh? You obviously made an impression and do sound very balanced about it all though I am sure its all very emotional too.

AnneG: will be keeping little charlie in mind and sending him lots of love. You poor thing! And it doesnt sound like you are getting  much sleep either.

Off to acupuncture then meeting a friend for a quick lunch (hopefully wont run into anyone from work...)
XXXXX


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh, Anne,  I'm  hard for Charlie and his little siblings.  Kittens are amazingly resilient, and he's in the right place.  Could just be he was weaned too early, and his little gut wasn't ready for rich kitten food - with a bit of rehydration and proper milk (never cow's milk!) I'm sure he'll be fine.       

Happy Birthday LW and Lucy!   

Ally, sounds like it was a bit of a gruelling time for you.  It can be so hard to be forced to focus on our situation non-stop.  Perhaps you need a bit of a break from that.

Mags, I'm sorry you've had a hard time.        Losing parents is never easy, especially when they're ill, and it's traumatic.  Feelings can come and ambush us years later.

I've been feeling better, I have to admit.  Something happened last night that effectively jolted me out of the blues - I got a stonkingly good review on my book that's out in June, from a review site that's very influential on sales.  Sat up till midnight with a couple of margaritas, watching my Amazon sales rankings dance the happy mambo....      It won't mean I'm in the money, or anything  , but it's a good jump forward in my early career.  Mostly I'm just glad to be excited about the book's release again - it's a big deal, but up till yesterday I just wasn't even remotely excited about it, which was sad.  Better now.


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi Driver and Mag  

Anne - I am so sorry I just read back about little Charlie, I am so so sorry, this is horrible for you all, poor little mite, sending so many      and       for him to pull through, they are tougher than they look, just like babies though     

Anna - whats your book hon??


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks girls, I have just actually prayed for him- kneeling down in the loos!!!!!!
I've said so many prayers recently, maybe God thinks I'm asking for too much these days


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Anne - oh honey - you haven't asked for too much at all


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh Anne I'm so worried about little charlie...     I'm so sorry this is just awful, I adore cats and I'm in bits reading this. 


Ally - I'm sure we will manage to have a big chat about your experience when your feeling less tired..... i have to say - it sounds like you got " something incredible" out of it, maybe you don't realise it yet.  I've just been left with the "you have no eggs", you have a 1-2% chance etc etc, what you have been told is very very different from that, and suggests a very different path to ttc.  It's about getting your body to ovulate correctly.

Happy birthday LW & Lucy!

Mags     

Anna - yaya for your book!

Sam


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh Anne - how awful. Poor you, and poor Jas and Charlie too.  
That bloody owner should answer for themselves - letting kittens go before they're ready and lying about it just isn't on.  
Hope the vet can do something, hen. xxxx

Ally - wow, that's an amaxzing thing you've done. And what a nice surprise that they put your chances a lot higher - that's such progress.

Anna Sausage - brilliant about the review! Now watch the pennies roll in!

Kate - I'm far too poor to buy new clothes! Will have to scour the charity shops. But at least it means the govt will step in with 80% of my childcare costs - fairly cold comfort when I'm going to be earning so little! Still, it's a career with prospects - I'll bump that up in a few years.

Mag - so sorry to hear about your parents. Anniversaries are so sad, and the house thing is just so full of associations.

Pix - any news on that second embryo?


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Sam hon - I am sure we are pretty much in the same boat so if I have a higher chance then so do you   

Mir - thanks - the proof of the pudding is the BFP though!! We will see......

A x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

LW and Lucy

[fly] Happy Birthday ladies [/fly]

You share a birthday with my mum!

LW so sorry to hear of all the [email protected] the builders have left! thinking of you!  

Mags, such an emotional time for you hunny!  

Kate poor you and your knee!  

Sam nice to see you back with us hunny  

Anne so sorry to hear about charlie! hope the vet has good news! off for blood test at vets with Candy today, They are so ressiliant hunny just look at candy girl!  

Pix how are you hunny! ET today! yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!! PUPO lady!  

Any one hearsd from Pam?

Ali hunny you're really going through it at work hey! and absent AF on top of it all!!!  

Wish I could give all of you lady's real hugs!! Know I'm doing that in my mind!!!

Ally hunny wow what a trip you had!! See even the Dr's over there see how special you are!!! as you said it probably hasn't sunk in yet but they have given you such hope and all the results show that your body is coping well and you are not menopausal! YIPPEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! special hugs to you  

Mir well done on the job hunny! You go girl!!! 

AnnaC well done on the good review!! you should be swelling with pride hun!

Hello to fish, steph, laura, LJ, tracey, driver malini, and EVERYONE else!   &   to you all

Anyway must go thinking of you all!!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks girls  

Purps - Hope Candy is ok


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

She will be and she'll be sending good cat vibes to Charlie!!

Deep breaths hunny! 

       

Charlie couldn't be blessed with a more caring mummy & Daddy!!

Sx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks Purps- it's  awful not being able to help him. FFS, he might not even be the full 6 weeks old yet acording to vet 
He really loves his new home and is so close to us already.

Here's a crazy thing too...... Jason's just had a call from the Cats Protection centre to say they have kittens available to view this weekend.
God, I can't think about getting another one if Charlie doesn't make it.


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Bless you, well you don't have to think about it now hunny!! Just do what it takes to get through today and hopefully the vet will be able to tell you you have a little fighter on your hands!!

Hugs x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

The worry and heartache our little fur babies cause is incredible isn't it!
xxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

XXXX

Anyone heard from Nix lately?

Sx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Any news, Anne?  My Big Boy Merlin, who lorded it over our household for 14 glorious years, was 4 weeks old when we had him.  We went to see him with his Mum, and he walked right over and climbed onto my foot, while his siblings hid behind a chair - he chose me!  He was on kitty formula for the first week, supplemented with scrambled egg and breadcrumbs for the second, then on to kitten food with formula for a few weeks more.  He was the biggest cat I've ever had - when he went to the vet he had to have medication in the dose for a small dog!        But the owner should have told you...        And sweetheart, you can never ask God for too much.  His love can't be exhausted.

Ally, it's called Dangerous Lies and my pen name is Anna Louise Lucia.    It's a romantic thriller.  I care less about the book, and more about its effect on my mood!  Still happier today.  

*waving to everyone*


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Anne - lets hope Charlie is a mini Merlin then  
No news hun, we won't know till 4ish

xxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Anne - I am so sorry this is so horrible for you, got everything crossed for the little lad    

Purps - hiya hon and thanks   How are you??   

Yes what happened to Pam - did she post about fertilisation/ ET


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi Ladies - just popping in to keep the thread  

Ally - welcome home, sounds like you've defo been to the other side of the globe and back   Well done on getting some answers  

Anne - oh poor charlie boy   Can you report the owners   Thinking of you all, i'm sure now the vet has him he will perk back up again  

Mir - congrats on the job again  


 to everyone, haven't read back too far  

No weight loss this week, but considering the amount of vodka i downed on sat and that AF is on its way, i was happy enough with that result  

Hoping to book an all-inclusive cheapy with some friends in July, it'll be nice to have something to look forward to, on the other hand i've started the 'what-if' i get PG in my head again - i always do this - when will i ever take into consideration that after 14 years TTC and no natural PG, not likely in the next 2 months


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Fishy- Where you off to then? 
Charlies story is he was rescued from his original owners with his 2 brothers as their cat was 15 and they wanted rid of the kittens- so on the 12th May they were moved to the rescue house where I got on from on Monday.
It looks like they weren't quite 6 weeks after all but as the B ASTARDS that gave them away couldn't give the exact date they were born it was a guess of 6 weeks.

Alls- Pam had I think 7 eggs in the end - but can't be certain - xxxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Anne - oh bless him, that's so cruel to be taken away from their mother so soon   I hope you have some better news later when you speak to the vet  

We are considering Majorca at the moment, just a cheap week with some friends, where i can get some sun and eat and drink lots   Although one of the friends is also TTC now, only been trying 2 months i think and hasn't had an AF since, keeps taking PG tests which have been BFNs so far. It wouldn't surprise me if she has fallen straight away


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

It''ll do you really good to have a nice break in the sun hun


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks hun - hopefully we'll get somewhere


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

You will x

Going out of my tiny mind here girls waiting for 4pm for Jas to call vets.

Please stay with us baby Charlie


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Anne - I'm saying lots of         for gorgeous little Charlie. xxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks Jo


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hello girls,

Massive     for Anne, Ally,Mag,Sam, Ali and for everyone else who needs them. 

Anne: I'm in   for little Charlie. I really hope he gets better soon, like Ally says you might be surprised how tough they can be.   Stay    honey.  

Ally:   I'm glad you arrived home safely. Your experience sounds very emotional but very positive and promising. I hope you are happy that you went there and learnt a lot. Docs sound much nicer over there?! xx

Mir: My second embie wasn't a great quality   They didn't think it would survive so I only have one on board now. It's a 7 cell grade A embryo - so I'm crossing everything for it to stick. I even ate some 'sheep legs' soup! Bleurgh...cos the nurse said it's great for implantation. It's poper grim, I had tears in my eyes by the time I finished it.    The things we do to get pregnant.!   

Purps: Big hugs to you too honey.  

Lots of love everyone.


Pix xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pix- thanks x
I am   that your little one stays with you
When you off the the seaside?


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi Anne,

I have just got back in and wanted to say that I am   for your Charlie, and his poorly brothers.  It is so, so sad and the wait must be agony for you and Jason. Big   for you both, Charlie has had loads of love from you two already, and in that respect he is a lucky boy.

Congrats Pixie on that perfect embie.  You only need one and I am   for you.


M xxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Well done Pix


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi All - will post properly later - I just had to say:

Anne - I am off out to the tesco's and wanted to say that I really hope that when I log on next I see that you and J and little Charlie have had some good news. Much love. A xxxx     

Pix - fab news on that brilliant embie sweety (sad about the other one but this one sounds so so good) - and I reckon that soup will do the trick for you this time!!


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks girls. Malini, Fish, Ally, Anne.     

Anne: I was told to have a bed rest for 2 days so maybe the beginning of next week we might be able to go somewhere but I know I'm not in a hurry to leave the bed for the time being.  

Ally:  I bet you are knackered now.    

xxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Anne - any news on Charlie    

hi everyone x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi girls,

Little Charlie is hanging on, he's gonna stay overnight at the vets we think but will have it confirmed later by the vet as aparantly he will either go home with a nurse or she comes to the surgery every so often to care for him.
He's had some milk from the syringe and a couple of laps from a saucer and has been purring ahhhhhh.
Gonna miss him tonight so much but don't care as long as he gets better and comes home soon  

Thanks again for all your kindness  

Pix- Get some rest  

xxxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi Anne - so glad he's ok at the moment, will pop on in the morning to check how he got on over night


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi Kate  

Looking at charlie, makes me realise how 'large' my pussy now is   Charlie will soon be as big and strong


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

ooh, that sounds tentatively hopeful - phew!!! I've been so worried and I've not even met him! They're just so vulnerable and dependent.

Hi Kate (my b*tch!). You are still my b*tch ya know?! I'm doing ok. Still ttc naturally, like you, but just had AF so yet another month of failure. Somone recommended Agnus Castus to me as I have short cycles, so I just googled it. But then in the course of that, came across a list of things that make ttc difficult for both the man and the woman - smoking (DP smokes), alcohol (just 5 units a week makes it twice as difficult to conceive - we both drink WAY over that), caffiene (HE drinks loads - i hadn't realised it affects men as well as women), etc etc. So I don't think I'll bother with the agnus castus - think I'm onto a loser with our general lifestyle anyway...       

Enjoy the bonkathon hon - I may join you (well, not in a lesbian / swinging kind of weird way, I meant with MY DP!!!  )

Hi Fishy - the hols sound a great idea. We've just booked a beach chalet in Cornwall for the end of august so we can surf, swim and generally be surf bums for the week - can't wait. Nice to hear about your huge pussy.     

love,
jo xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Fishy- For the first time today, I've laughed!!!! I don't need to tell you which bit of your post did it  I'm sure   

Thanks Kate xx

hi Jo- your mind is a dirty as mine!


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Anne G said:


> hi Jo- your mind is a dirty as mine!


god, I hope not.      

I just wanted to say that I don't want to offend anyone with my last post - i really hope I haven't - I didn't mean anything derogatory at all - there's nothing weird about being lesbian. I just didn't want to scare Kate too much.      
jo xxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh Anne - so so pleased that Charlie is hanging in there, will be thinking of him and getting my cats to send some FPMA to him overnight (Feline Positive Mental Attitude)!!     The fact that he is drinking is a great start. A xxxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Anne - i hoped i might get a giggle out of you   in the absence of Nix, someone had to step in   

Jo - AF just arrived for me too hun, just another month in the long scheme of things   We are buggered on the lifestyle front too, i can't be barren and t-total


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Alls- thanks hun. I am so tired, not slept for 3 nights really cos of little Charlster.
Got a wedding reception to go to tomorrow night- not looking forward to it. Will prob have couple of hours if Charlie is ok. Might go on my own or if Jas comes I will ask my lovely neighbours to maybe sit with him (Charlie, not Jason  ) for a little while..... don't think they will need an excuse, they love him too!


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh Anne so pleased Charlie is being a strong boy!! been thinking of you all afternoon!

Pix so happy that you are now our PUPO Princess!! 

Hugs to everyone else

Sxxxxxxxx


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Afternoon Ladies,

Its great to be back, I flew home last night and it so lovely to be surrounded by my fur babies and be able to slouch on the couch with my laptop again- I missed everyone when I was away 

*Anne* I just read back over the last two days and have been skimming through desperate for news on your little Charlies, I am so releaved that he is going to be OK, after all you have been thru recently I can well understand his being your baby and the importance of him in your life even after this short period of time. If anything happened to one of my 3 babies I would be totally devestated    hopefully charlie will be back with you tommorow. I had to wean my puppy when we got him with a babys bottle and special milk  

*Pix* congratulations on being PUPO   when is your OTD?, do your clinic advise rest or just carry on as normal? are you back at work or off this week  

*Mags* I am so pleased that you are also PUPO, did you go to blasts I cant remember? dont worry about the others not making it, they put the best ones back  your EC was the day before me wasnt it so only a week to go     , I sneezed a few times today and imagined it shooting out  

*AnnaofC* glad that you got some good news to lift your spirits, and some good tescos margaritas too  , I read it as marjuana initially and thought  didnt think someone would put that on here but must have made you feel better   

*Ali* sorry you had a **** time at work and that things are no better for you, i will do an AF dance for you

[fly]        [/fly]
I will be around on ** tonight for a chat if you are free, have missed our chats- although not sure what time I will be going to bed I barely slept on the uncomfortable bed at my aunts so its sooo lovely to be home, although am sad DH going to work   

*Purple* thanks for asking after me..... I am here   how are you doing hun, not long until you start again is it  

*LW* I am so so sorry hun that your cycle didnt work and then after all that you went home to your beautiful home destroyed, I was just admiring all the ** pics of it the other day ... it never rains bout f****in poors does it    hope you get things sorted out with the builders insurance  

*Karen* congratulations on also being PUPO, so 4 of us on the board at the moment we can keep each other going, when is your OTD, 14dp ec or et? cant believe that you had to use a bed pan and be on bed rest   the second they stuck them in they waved us out the door and the next people in and i walked across chelsea bridge to the car advised to carry on as normal - which I have 

Sorry to everyone else, its soooooooooo difficult to catch up after a few days off

Pam


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Anne.  I hope Charlie continues to improve overnight and you can take him home again soon.

Fish.  i hope you find a nice cheap holiday.  You deserve it.  Sorry you have just had AF - it is always a horrible reminder that you are not pg.  

Ally.  Thanks for your very informative post.  I think you should definately feel more up beat after your trip.  It sounds like there were some positives.  HRT shouldn't make you feel ashamed like you are a menopausal woman.  People take it for other reasons and nobody but you and Ben need to know that you are wearing a patch.  

Pam.  Glad you are safely home in Jersey.  I must get back into **, I haven't used it for ages so I don't have many of you as ** friends.

Pixie.  Congratulations on 1 grade A embie on board.  When do you fly home?

I'm afraid I haven't got time for more personals.  I am trying to sort out my car hire for Portugal on Saturday.  I need a people carrier as I am going with 6 other people.  I keep booking through various companies then they email me days later saying 'unfortunately the car they said was available is not and that they are changing it to a mini!
So, I get there Sat evening and all the car hire companies say you have to request a people carrier 72 hours before.
I also have a ton of ironing to do tonight.  I want the house to look nice without piles of washing and ironing with DH comes home after his week away tomorrow.

No doubt I will be popping back on between ironed items.


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Pix - super news!!  Sending you lots of     PUPO lady!!    

LW and Lucy - Happy Birthday again!!  

Ally - welcome home!  Interesting reading, your post.  WIll go back and digest properly after posting.  

Hi to everyone else 

Tried to book GP appointment today but for the next week all they have are "on the day" appointments so I have to call again in the morning!!


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Anne: I'm   for little Charlie. Really glad he is better. xx

Ali : Thanks hon   Can you not see a private gynacologist? GP's are usually clueless with things like this. GP will probably end up referring you to a specialist and you'll have to wait for days to see the specialist. Just a thought!

Tracey: Another holiday?  

Pam: My clinic advised me to have bed rest for 2-3 days and then carry on life as usual. I'm not back at work until 1st June.  

Almond: Hope you are OK.  How is your detox plan coming along?

xxx


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Pixie* I am not back until June 1st either although I have a 4000 word essay to do by July 3rd so it would be good to get a head start, especially considering whether its a BFP or BFN my head will be all over the place after the result 

*Ali*  

I just realised I never posted that I had had ET  I thought I had at the time but only had 5 mins on my Aunts computer and didnt post it. Well my 3 obviously didnt get to blasts as expected, one had failed to grow since fertilising and 2 were grade 1 6-7 cells when they checked them in the am of ET and just as they were putting them back one was 10 cells the other still 6-7. They said the 10 cell was brilliant and the other within normal limits for day 3 as well but I cant help wondering why one went to 10 cell and the other stayed at 6 

Hope that at least the one makes it, have awful cramping pain tonight like bad period pain, hope all is well in there I have been on a study day today but sitting all the time so nothing strenuous  do you think the lap top on my knee can make a difference?

Pam


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Pam.  Maybe the 6-7 one divided again second after they put it in.  I know when I went for ET they told me it had divided again a few second before I went it.  So it could be that they are both the same quality   for your BFP.  I don't know about laptop.  I used to sit in bed with it on my lap which someone told me was a bad idea as it was right near my tummy.  Maybe put laptop on a table?  I really dont know if these things have an impact.

Still ironing but I keep putting the difficult things back in the basket.  I can feel myself about to give up.  Then I need to get on to the rest of the tidying up

Almond.  I forgot to say the other day.  I am sorry you are feeling so low.  I think your detox retreat sounds like a good idea as long as it doesn't mean you have more time to dwell on IF.


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks Tracy, I would love twins, but at this stage a single baby would be a miracle and I would be happy so    that one of those make it,

I hate ironing and am ashamed to admit that my DH does it all    bless him his first wife b**ch that she is trained him well   

Ooo another question- looking on the Lister fertility calculator, now 'officially' does a cancelled cycle count as a cycle, would the Lister consider that this was my 2nd cycle as it is the 2nd that got to ET or 3rd as one got cancelled,

I want it to be 2nd cos then the success rate is 57%, if I have to count it as 3rd I drop to 35%  

Why do they put these stats on to torture us, just worked out my due date as well and I go on maternity leave on Xmas Eve, am I jinxing this or is this positive thinking  


Pam


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

I bet most people work out their due date - I did.  Ignore the Lister success calculator, I can't see how it can be that accurate.  All it does is look at past statistics.  It just means that 35% of those on their third cycle were successful.

I must admit I only do my ironing and Max's.  I NEVER do DH's - unless it is something I want him to wear!  Usually DH does most.

Ended up doing about half, can't face anymore.  Still have about half hour worth of tidying up then off to bed.  Very excited about going on holiday Sat. Just hope we have a hire car when we get there.  I Hope my friend emails me the directions.  All I know at the moment is that we are flying to Porto and it is an hour's drive away.  i don't know the name of the town/village or even the direction to drive in !


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

A mystery holiday hehe sounds fun, I could do with a hol, all the money goes on this IVF milarky but if this works, I will have plenty of time for holidays   

Good luck with the cleaning, I have people viewing the house on Saturday so have to start all that again tommorow    fed up of cleaning for viewings maybe should just leave it with a more natural feel to make it feel more homely, 3 dogs to greet them and a nice layer of dust and half eaten dog toys


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

LW - hon - this sounds unbearable, your last cycle, all you are dealing with at your house and then your sister having her baby   of course it is completely understandable that this is extremely painful for you, gosh I would have been in a real mess so it sounds like you are dealing with things so so well. I am so sorry you had a rubbish birthday, I know its not the same but can we set a date in the future to celebrate it with you properly, I know you are too stressed out and busy to think of that now but maybe down the line we could?? I am afraid I have no idea how to value stuff at all, I guess the only way to really get it right is to go through each area methodically listing each item & description, photo it and then later look up the values online, I wish there was a short cut I could think of, anyone else??    

Pam - thanks so much for the update, I thought that all must be well as we hadn't heard from you but then I started worrying a couple of days ago so thanks for setting our minds at rest!! Wishing you so much luck pupo lady!!   

Pixie - hello pupo princess, I like the name purps has given you, it works!! How are you feeling??     

Anne - darling I have EVERYTHING crossed for little Charlie, I so hope you have some much better news today and that he is home where he belongs very very soon. Love to J aswell.    

Tracey - have a wonderful time, glad you are going but sad too as we missed you last time!!     

Hey purps, fishy, Jo and everyone else, must get going, see you all later xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Going to try and read back today...but wanted to give LW a really big hug    we'll definately celebrate your birthday again very soon x

Anne-      for Charlie

Ally-glad you're home safe x


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Morning girls,

LW: I am so sorry you are having to deal with so much at the moment. It's so unfair hon but I agree with Ally you are doing amazingly well.   Please don't lose hope about your fertility, there is so much you can do to improve your egg quality. It's not that I've done great on this cycle having just produced 1 egg but I really think TCM helped with my egg quality and only after 2 months of using them.  

Ally: I'm OK hon - thanks. Trying to keep   but finding it very hard.  

Anne: I hope Charlie did well last night and he comes back home today.   for a that phone call.   

Pix xx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Pix - you just hang in there sweetheart, once you get to ET your odds are as good as the next persons, there is no reason why this shouldn't work honey!!! If you want a bedside visitor next weekend let me know, I will 'pop' over with some gossip mags and cake!!   

Morning beachy - how are things with you??  

Anne - any news sweetheart??


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

just a quickie

Massive CONGRATS to Pix for being PUPO so pleased for you

Ally your trip sounded very exhausting but insightful, hope you aer not suffering to much from jetlag x

Anne hope Charlie is doing OK

LW so sorry for the crap you are going through  

x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi girls  

LW- Gosh, what a load of s hit you're having hun. Hun, what brand were your tools- have asked Jas if he can have a guesstimate.
next year will be  a better Birthday for you hun     

Luc- Hope you had a lovely b'day  

Tracey- have a fab holiday    

Alls-    

Pix , Kate & LW, & Lucy- Thanks for your lovely texts  

I want to say a massive thank you from the bottom of our hearts for all your lovely kind and caring posts about Charlie. You girls really are  the best  

Just spoke to the nurse who had him last night and he's perked up over night, he's still only feeding from the syringe and still has runny poos but he's more active, has been playing , purring and washing himself . We've got to call after 2pm to speak to the vet to see if he can come home.
I can't tell you how relieved I am girls, I know he's still poorly but I have a feeling he will be ok soon.

This little boy has caused quite a stir so far hasn't he  

Love and   to Beachy, Driver, popsi, Ali, Zuri, Purps, Fishy, Sam, LJ, Pam, Jo, Anna, Missy, Almond,Malini, Suzie, Steph, Laura, Miranda, Pam, Anna of C, Mags, Karen, Nix, Sarah,

Anne
xxxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

LW what a sh1tty time you are having hunny!!!        next birthday will be better hun!

Anne! so happy to hear about charlie! will be praying for that call at 2pm

Hello everyone else

Hugs to all

Sxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Purps- sorry hun, meant to ask about Candy?
xx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

oh hun don't be daft, candy had a blood test is all!!!

Anyway she's actually fine! these tablets have sent her thyroid levels too low so have to half the dose!!! Go figure, when the last stroger double dose tablets (different type) diddn't have any effect! Think she takes after her mummy, I had PR to gonal f and good response to menopur! Think we are both just fussy [email protected]  

Sx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Bless her, our little Holly is hyper thyroid.


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Anne that's great news honey. Well done ikkle Charlie.   

Ally: I'd love a bedside visitor like you and yes cake would be lovely too!    Thanks for your kind words.  

Purps: How is everything with you these days honey, I hope all is OK with DH. Any plans on your next tx yet?  

Zuri: Thanks   Still drinking for England (or Switzerland ?) !  

xxxxxxx


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi girls, LW sorry that your birthday was overshadowed by events   I'm definately up to finding another date to help you celebrate the day properly. 

Lucy - hope you had a good birthday.

Anne - hope you have had good news from vets about Charlie and that your little sweetheart is returned home to you soon.

Pixie - my cycle buddy, your embie was good quality there is every reason to hope that it will work    how are you doing on the bed rest? I have managed to stay in bed for most of the time just getting up for essentials but am looking foward to getting up properly as the boys are desperate for me to go out with them again. who did your transfer? Romina told me I would have prof T but dr. karacan ended up doing it which meant I never got to meet prof t at all!

my OTD is the same day as yours   that we have a double celebration that day.    

Pam, congrats on being PUPO as well , whens OTD? I think the bedrest thing varies from place to place, at memorial it was 40 mins rest then up. 

Ally - I will have to read your post again but it seems you have been given some drugs to help you ovulate properly, good luck, really hope it helps   

Tracey have a great holiday.

Hi everyone else

love Karen xxxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Ally - I am with Sam in that I honestly think this all sounds reasonably positive. I like the way they use the term POI and I think the fact that they don't think you have follie depletion but rather a follie development problem is good (I mean that in realtive terms obviously!).  That is a world away from being told you have "run out of eggs" as those with the same issues here are automatically told!  As Sam says, it is just a matter of getting you to ovulate more regularly.  With HRT I can understand that would be hard when you are so young.  However, if it helps then I would go for it - it may even boost your chances of getting pregnant.  Remember all it is is a type of hormone treatment and millions of women pop the pill every day!  I can imagine the American way on therapy might get a bit much.  Tell me, how did it make you feel?  I think we need to validate your feelings and empower you here so that you can channel your inner spirituality.   

Sam - I don't think you are crazy to consider the digestion point.  Who knows?  If diet can impact egg health then surely a healthy digestive system is important for the same.

Miranda - any updates on Robert's hand?  I know I have been away a bit.  

Samee - please don't fret over 4 follies; it really isn't bad. We were over the moon when my sister got 5!

Tracey - I always feel I should get onto ******** more too.

Mag - it must be really tough at the moment with your parents' house and I am so sorry.  Please remember that embies are individuals and most people don't get frosties. just relax and enjoy being PUPO!

Kate - I am glad you got some clothes!

Ali - you will have AF again so please don't worry; I hope you get to see the doc soon.

Kazzie - how is it being PUPO?

Pixie - you really are our PUPO princess!  Enjoy a rest for now!

Pam - well done on your fantastic egg haul!  Don't worry - you won't get the boot from this thread!  What a rollercoaster this cycle has been for you - great that you had such a great end result.  Now you can enjoy being PUPO!

Anna - fab news on the book; that must give you a boost!

Purple - hi there!  Glad little Candy is doing well now.

Anne - thanks for the update on Charlie; the poor little boy! How can cat owners do that? I would never think of letting Posy's kittens go too early.  They are just too vulnerable.  No wonder the poor boy wasn't eating if he still shouldn't have been fully weaned.  It seems he is a fighter though and I am sure he'll be back with you in no time!

LW - I am so sorry you are going through so much and your sister's baby must be tough at this time; please take care.

Lucy - Happy Birthday!

love to Malini, Donkey, Zuri, Suzie, Kitty, Jerseyspuds and anyone else I have missed.

All is fine with me.  Dear little (and none too bright) Posy isn't proving the best cat mother in the world and is living proof that nature is not a good judge of who will make a fit parent.  DP has rather cruelly dubbed her "Karen Matthews"!  Certainly, if she were human, social services would be involved!  We came home yesterday to find her trying to move the kittens - rather than the traditional scruff of the neck pick up she had the whole head of one kitten in her mouth!  She also sat on them the other day resulting in some alarmed squeals.  We wonder if she just a bit young - she is less than 10 months old herself now.  She may not really be ready to be a good mum - but at least nobody can accuse her of leaving it too late!!!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Lj- Bless litte Posy  - She is still a kittne herself really. She''s get there


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Karen I was wondering how you were doing. I've been bed resting since yesterday. I can't say I'm not getting bored but I know I have no other option with my mum and sis around me   
Prof T did my transfer hon and came in to my room to discuss things afterwards. I also had a long chat with R about your question and she said she'd speak to Dr K about it. If you have any questions make sure you get them clarify everything before you return home. Who is doing your Progesterone injections - hubby?

LJ: Thanks lovely. 

xx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hello PUPO Princess (pixie)

I'm not bad at the moment thanks hunny, a bit flat but DH and I are doing well  

As for next treatment I may start pill after next AF but am seeing Acu guy tuesday and will see what he advises! Bless him he's been through the last 2 cycles with us so I trust his judgement. If he says hold off till next month then we will, I've been scared & excited all the other times, but this time I just can't seem to get any excitement in me    If I'm honest I'm scared that after having such a good cycle I won't be able to repeat it and then all hope will go! 

now about your embies, I think you're 2nd embie probably caught up inside you hunny! (it's probably a boy and you know how slow they are on the case   ) Either way I think we are going to have some amazing BFP's on this board soon and you will be one of them!!!

Hugs to all and    for all you other PUPO ladies!! And those going through treatment

Sx

LJ just read your post and    at poor posy bless her! but Zita would be proud!! How are you and DP? How's the TTC going?


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Morning Ladies - am off work this afternoon, so checking in on Charlie now  

Anne - so glad the night went well for Charlie, i hope you get him back today, give him lots of cuddles from me  

Purps - glad Candy is still doing well  

LW - sorry to hear you're going through the mill at the moment  

PUPO ladies - including our princess -     

LJ - hi hun, how are things  

Tracey - have a lovely time hun


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Fishy- I will , thanks hun


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Phew, Anne!  Once they start washing themselves, it usually means recovery is in progress!  YAY!

Aww, poor kitty mommy.  Perhaps she wasn't long with her own Mum and didn't learn?  Anyway, the kittens won't mind - they'll be fine.  

 Everyone.    Must rush, Mum's over for the weekend.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks Anna- have a lovely w.end


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Purps: There is no reason you shouldn't do even better than last time honey. You've been doing all the right things and you'll see your response will be even better this time.    You blasts princess!!


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

I fear Posy is the equivalent of some none-too-bright chav who has had a child at 17 and doesn't have a clue.  We sort of knew there might be issues the day the kittens arrived.  We found Posy wandering around looking confused with a wailing newborn on the other side of the room. She then failed to chew through the umbilical cords and the kittens were feeding with placentas dangling off them! To do her justice, she is improving and the kittens are actually fine - their little eyes are just opening! She just needs a bit of help.  As Purps said, Zita would still love Posy for giving birth at an age where she cannot cope!


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi Ladies
Hope you are all doing ok.

I'm still taking to my bed, any excuse! Glad its not sunny here otherwise I'd want to be out gardening. Feeling ok. Had lunch yesterday with one of my mates, saw some other pals in the same cafe, but had to go straight to bed when I got home, felt totally wiped. We have Dhs son this weekend and some friends over tomorrow, should help keep my mind occupied. Dh is gloomy, he is really trying to secure some projects but so far not luck and it's getting him down.I have to separate from his money worries.....

stephjoy- thanks for the rice between two slices of jammy bread comparison: really funny and really helps.

LW-   I am so sorry that you have had to go through all of this. It sounds so very tough. And I am so sorry that you had a rubbish birthday. Try and find some time in the next few weeks to kick back and have a nice meal out or pamper day.I can imagine its all overwhelming and really bad timing for you.

AnneG- Delighted Charlie is a bit perkier....

Fishy: that hol sounds perfect...

Pix and Kazzie: welcome to the 2ww. My OTD is Thursday 28.

Tracymohair; Have a fab break in Portugal.

PamLs- good to have you back. 

ho to everyone else and hope you are all doing okXXXXXXXMAG


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi

Team PR I need HELP.  I was v v excited to get a call from CRM just now saying they have matched me to a donor.  She is, wait for it, 26 years old - a mere child compared to me.  My only hesitation is that the reason she needs treatment is that she doesn't ovulate as, according to CRM, her eggs don't mature enough.  I don't quite understand how they know if your eggs are mature unless you have had IVF.
They said her hormone profile indicates that she will respond well to treatment.  They say they have had other similar cases who respond very well.
She matches my colouring and is taller than me (I am quite tall and DH is quite short so I didn't want a short donor).

Any of you fonts of knowledge out there who can give me an opinion on the not ovulating mature eggs thing?


Pix/ PUPO princess.  As Ally said, once you are at ET your chances are just as good as anyone else.  Keep up the PMA.  The thing about bed rest is I suppose you have nothing else to think about than that BFP.

Purple.  There is no reason why your next cycle won't be as successful as your last one, but with a BFP at the end.     for you.  I loved your name for Pix.

LW. I can't believe how awful your situation is and to hear a birth annoucement makes it even worse.  I don't suppose your family will understand quite how that will make you feel.  I presume you can look up each of the tools on the internet to work out the value.
I just don't know what to say.  I wish I could offer more than words.  Max would tell me to 'be a wizard' and I could turn the clock back for you (he is obsessed with Wizards at the moment and believes they are real!)

LittleJen.  I keep laughing at your stories about Posy (I probably shouldn't), I can see her as a teenage Mum.  Maybe you could be the foster Mum and help her become a good parent.

Ally.  Thanks for saying you will miss me.  There is internet access at my friend's Mum's villa so I will probably be able to log on and see how you are all getting on.

Anne.  Fab news on Charlie.  I have been sneaking on for a quick peek to read about the latest installment.  It is amazing how one so small can make such an impact so quickly.   I am not even a pet person (said in a very quiet whisper as I don't want to be chucked off team PR!) and I am worrying about him.

AnnaC. I'm glad you told us your pen name or I would have been on Amazon searching for AnnaofCumberland!  I will def buy your book once I have finished the other books in my reading pile.

Better go and have my lunch before I run out of time.


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi girls, thanks for doing that Pixie, I did have a chat with Dr. Karacan afterwards. I'm not altogether convinced about it. one thing I wanted to ask is did you take an injection of cetrotide the day of your HCG? I am almost certain that I didn't do this last time but of course I may have forgotten this. Dr. K said a number of reasons but one could of been that the hcg did not reach all the eggs to mature them, now I wonder if that cetrotide had an effect on that. did anyone else on cetrotide remember taking it on hcg day or did you stop the day before with your last stims?

I can't remember Pixie but did you ask to have dr.Munip and Prof T or were you just allocated them as doctors?

Lets just hope we get our lovely BFP's then none of this will matter and I can stop doing my usual analysing of everything and start fretting about the baby instead


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Tracey- Brillaint news but I can't offer advice cos I don't really understand it myself sorry hun.
Thnaks for being so lovely about the little Charlie  

mag- keep resting and have a lovely weekend.  

i am having a bit of a dossy day at work today, don't remember the last time I had a lunch hour!!
have painted my nails, did some credit card jiggery pokery (swappign balances    ) and now am gonna have a nice cuppa!!

xxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Kazzie.  I am 90% sure I didn't take any drugs the day before EC as I remember loads of people saying 'enjoy your drug free day'

Anne.  You have made me want a cuppa too.

I have a report to finish so shouldn't be on here but can't seem to stop myself, is there a medically recognised addition to ff?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

traceymohair said:


> I have a report to finish so shouldn't be on here but can't seem to stop myself, is there a medically recognised addition to ff?


yes Tracey, it's called FFingitis


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Ahhh Tracey what fab news!!!!! I guess it's decision time for you!! sorry cannot help on the font of knowledge thing! but keeping things crossed for you! maybe you can push the clinic to discuss it a bit more with you! explain how that phrase she doesn't ovulate as, according to CRM, her eggs don't mature enough. has unsettled you! Maybe they can reassure you a bit more!

We will all miss you hunny! but it's good to hear you'll be able to log on!

Have a fab time though sweetie!

Kazzie no drugs day before EC here (I was on cetrotide and menopur)

Hugs to all xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Anne   

Purple, thanks.  I was at work when the called so couldn't really talk and ask questions I just had to listen.  I was so excited I forgot the name of the person I promised to call back.


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Tracey - What is it with you that you find donors just before your hols! Hmm do you think you are having too many holidays?   Am I jealous or what?   Great news hon, hope it all goes the way you want it.  

Kazzie: I did ask for Dr. M cos I'd seen him when he was in London but as I said to you before your dr is more senior than mine and have more qualifications. As for Prof T, it was pure luck\coincidence that he did my transfer - honestly! It would really upset me if you think they treated me differently cos I am Turkish.    
Re cetrotide yes I had it 2 hrs before hcg on Saturday and my EC was on Monday so Sunday was drugfree. I know you are comparing the two hospitals you've been treated at but I wouldn't if I was you, cos the Jin did many things differently than my first clinic too so they have their own ways of treating patients.   Enjoy your rest and stop worrying now.  

Purps: See what you started!   Why me, why me?!  

Mags:     


xxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Tracey why do these calls come at work That must have been soooo frustrating!

Pix why you? because you're our princess hunny


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi Pixie,    sorry I didn't mean you to think I was saying you were treated differently because you are Turkish hun I absolutely know that is not the case, I just wondered whether you had asked for Dr. M and you did so that is the very good reason you got him   As to Prof T I know that was luck of the draw as Romina said I would get him but I didn't in the end much to her surprise as she thought he had done the transfer.

Still like I said hopefully when we get our BFP's on the 2/06/09 I will stop analysing what did and did not happen and can start worrying about bubbies instead!

Tracy exciting news about your ED, sorry can't answer the question about the imature eggs but sure someone here will come along who can!


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Hello lovelies  

Bigs hugs and sticky vibes to our two PUPO Turkish delights.

I had Prof T at our first consultation and scan two weeks ago and he's very lovely but it was the most uncomfortable scan I've ever had. I was really glad when I had Dr M for the rest of the san and EC because he was much more gentle. I think the whole team is wonderful out there though and I would be very happy under the supervision of any of them although would request Dr M again as I found his compassion, attitude and skill like no other Dr I have ever experienced in the UK. I only wish I could be joining you right now in the PUPO team.

Anne, so pleased about Charlie and thank you for your lovely texts.   and one for Charlie  

Thank you to everyone for your lovely messages too. My head is a mess but DP is keeping things ticking. I am focussing on the vision of a perfect house once this extension is finished. That's the only thing getting me through each hour right now. Plus Bella who is utterly gorgeous and brings me the lumps of plaster and brick that are still coming from the library ceiling. It's making light of the mess. She thinks she's being so helpful. She also tried to bite one of the builders this morning so I have praised her for that  

Tracey, great news, how exciting  

Purps, good luck with the acu appt on Tuesday, hope you're good to go on your tx soon.

Mags  

Lucy, when do you fly out to Turkey?

Hello everyone else  

LW xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Charlie can come home this evening girls


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

YIPPEE Anne

How fab is that! So pleased for you!!!!


Sxxxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

for charlie


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Anne - So pleased that the family will be reunited for the weekend!!    What a little cutey bet  you can't wait to give him a little cuddle!!!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

yep, I am sooooo excited  

Alls- Have you got a Charlie too? xx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

That's great news.  I am so glad the little guy can come home!


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Wow this thread moves so quickly! 

Anne - so glad little Charlie has pulled through  and is coming home  He is beyond cute! 

LJ - bless Posy! 

Hi everyone 

I've done my weekly shop, had a bikini wax, tired out the pupster with a long walk and I'm enjoying a cuppa and ff catch up! I'm watching 'Britains Worst Teeth' on sky anytime. OMG its horrific!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Anna- Nice to see you  
Britains worst teeth.... WFT?  
xx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi Girls!!

Having a sneaky peek at work  

Anne - so glad Chalie is coming home!  What a relief

LJ - Did Posy get the £190 healthy eating grant and spend it on crack?  I'll bet she did, little tart!!

LW - so sorry about the awful time you are having.  I dont know if it will help but when my office got flooded we got contractors in to clear up, bring in dehumidifiers etc and claimed for it through the insurance.  We also got an office furniture company in to quote for replacements - you could perhaps ask a tool company to do that and say you will then use them to supply the replacements?  

Purple - are things beteter now then with DH?    I hope so hon.  

I have a GP appointment at 5pm today - Pixie, you are right, I bet she will be worse than useless but I'll tick that box and then think again.  Day 42 today.  I am then driving to Devon to stay with my dad and step-mum for the weekend so will probably not be on whilst there (in either sense!!).


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Tracey - have a great holiday (another one!!)


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ali27 said:


> LJ - Did Posy get the £190 healthy eating grant and spend it on crack? I'll bet she did, little tart!!


      

Ali- have a lovely weekend hun


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Anne - these guys are all really young (20's) and have horrific teeth...they are trying to get them fixed. I watch such trash I know!


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Ali27 - Posy blew her grant on catnip and used it all in one sitting.


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

LittleJenny said:


> Ali27 - Posy blew her grant on catnip and used it all in one sitting.


     

Ali, I think maybe your stepmum's spare bed may bring on the witch!!! seems to me as good as white jeans   , hope you have a nice weekend hunny, DH & I are doing good, though I'm not so secure as I used to be and we're talking about that, I think he's just as insecure too!

Sxxxx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

LJ - I am making a Cat Protection referral right now.  She is a risk to kittens!

Anna - you need to watch something a bit more intereting and stimulating than a programme about peeople with rotten teeth!

Purple - You are right - AF will probably rear her ugly mug whilst I am there in the bed wtih the brand new mattress and white sheets!!  Glad you and DH are talking things through now.


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Yay Anne! That's great news. Give him a little cuddle from me too.  

Kazzie: Not to worry hon.   Have you got anything planned for the rest of your stay? The weather is gorgeous today, shame we are stuck indoors!   I was planning on staying in one of those islands but as they only use horse-drawn carriages for transport I'm not sure it would be a good idea to go there now.  

Ali: Here is an AF dance for you honey  
          

Enjoy Devon!

xxx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks Pupo-Pix!  Hopefully that'll do the trick.  Bit scared that it will be a humungous one now - does the ling just keep building and building until it starts coming out of my ears?


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi Girls - seems very chatty this afternoon!! 

LJ - forgot to say congrats on the grandkittens!!  

Pix - yes bumpy carriage maybe not the best idea right now!!  

Anne - you must be so excited about seeing your little Charlester again!! I call my Charlie 'Charloua' ('charl' as in charlatan, 'lou' as in loo and 'a' as in alphabet) have no idea why but I love it for him, makes him sound French!!  

Anna - Britains worst teeth sounds horrific, I love all that crap too!!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

yes Alls, I'm so excited I'm gonna celebrate with a takeaway    , I went from Wednesday lunch time to this lunch time with no food     , that's what worry does to me.
Loving little Charloua


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

... ps, How you getting on wihtout Ben?x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Anne - I am fine thanks darling, so tired I have hardly noticed!! My sis (Becka) is up tonight and tomorrow so just going to enjoy that before I start getting lonely. So happy about charliepops - so happy. Gosh eat loads tonight you lucky thing, I feel quite the opposite and really feel like I need a colonic after all the crap I ate in US.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Alls- Say hi to Becks for me and have a lovely weekend


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Have a nice weekend everyone


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

and you Kate hunny


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Girls, I'm off now to collect Charliebobs, thanks so much for being so lovely, you lot mean the world to me


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh meant to say  

Ali - good luck at the doctors hon - hope they know at least something about womens anatomy!!   Bloody AF - really annoying of it to do this to you!

A xxxx


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

ladies down south send some sun up here to us northern lasses...its been ******* down all day....


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Mag - sending you sunshine for the whole weekend   

Ally - thanks for the phonetics!!  Have a lovely time with Becks    

Went to see the GP.  I do rate this guy - he diagnosed me with something a few years ago that took several years to diagnose and seeing several different GP's  Now I am saying that, i wish I had asked him if there was a connection between that and POF/POI.  It was Bornholms disease - the symptoms are acute chest pain like you have the worst heartburn but it goes on for days.  hurts to breathe/move/lie down etc and obviously when you describe it to NHS direct they diagnose a heart attack.  It is an infection that attacks the intacostal muscles in the chest and can come after another infection like a cold etc.  If run down, you are likely to get it.  It is highly contageous, particularly around small children and babies as it spreads through saliva and other bodily fluids.  God knows how I got it - I may have been harbouring it for years before I was run down enough to have an attack.  Not had it ages either.  but it may be an immume disease that could cause POF?  Just my idea?  Anyway, I didnt ask cos i've only just thought of it.  but he, as you may guess, tried to reassure me and said it may just be a missed period.  Wait 2 weeks then come back.  have accepted that for now as I was taking the DHEA and so that may have messed me up a bit but if not here in 2 weeks i will insist they do something.  

Have a lovely BH weekend all you lovely women.


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Have a lovely weekend ladies!

Love to you and yours

Sx


----------



## Rex (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi ladies, I hope you don't mind but I would like to ask a question on here.  I do hope its ok.  

I was told by my Dr yesterday that I have a low ovarian reserve, my AMH is 7.81.  I'm quite concerned and so have postponed my IVF.  I've read on here that some ladies use and swear by DHEA.  Is this something that can help us? my clinic has said that it is a male hormone and does nothing to boost the quality of the eggs.  I'm quite confused and was wondering if anyone can set me right. 

I do certainly feel the long weekend excitement here and so want to wish you all a totally FAB and sunny weekend.  

Rex


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

I will try and catch up properly this weekend but wanted to send   to LW, sorry you're having such a hard time.
Ally that was such a thoughtful idea to postpone LW's birthday and celebrate later.
Anne sooo glad Charlie is home.
LJ I bet Posy slipped right back into her skinny jeans and cropped top  

Love to you all
xx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi Rex didn't want to read and run, there have been a few ladies who have had success on here with low AMH and DHEA, I'm sure they will share there stories with you!

Accu is also well thought of here have you tried that?

Enjoy your weekend hunny

Sx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

DHEA is produced by the ladies too, Rex! Your clinic is getting confused, as it can raise testosterone, which is a predominantly male hormone.

Your AMH... isn't that low, it really, really isn't. You should have a fine response to stims. if you want to give DHEA a shot I'd say take just the minimum 25mg a day for four months, then have your IVF booked.

Quality improvement has been pretty much prove by many studies on its use - I found my egg quality hugely improved. I had the same number of eggs but wildly different quality.

Hope that helps!

xx

hey ladies - how are your weekends? Somebody made me larf earlier - who were you? Blast - too much wine to remember...

LJ - your hussy kitty is like my dog was with her pups! Totally Vicky Pollard about the whole process. Then when she got preggers the second time we had to get her done as she'd bonked a springer spaniel days after her staffie mate! Tartlet.
I love the fact she was dragging them about with their whole heads in her mouth. You can almost hear the Karen Matthews drawl...


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hiya Mir- congrats on your new job...when do you start?


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Enjoy the wine Mir 

How's the bobstar?

How you doing beach?

Sx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Purps-hello...I;m not bad thanks, how are you? x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

not bad hunny thanks!

Anyway DH is due in 5 mins, so love and light to you all!!!

Have a fab weekend

Sx


----------



## Rex (Nov 28, 2008)

Thanks Miranda - I'm really glad to hear it worked for you.  Wow, you've given me so much hope.  

Hi Purple, thanks for coming back to me too, btw whats accu?

bring on the sunshine and stoke up the bbqs.  

Rex


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Purps- you too x

Rex- you'll find lots of great info on this thread, all the girls are really knowledgeable and helpfulx


----------



## Peppermint Patty (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi sorry to interrupt but i would just like to post my comments on DHEA for Rex. 

Previously my OPK test lines were never showing up dark enough as described on packaging ( double checked with clear blue and i was getting the smiley face though ). After roughly six weeks of using DHEA, my OPK's test lines are really strong and dark and have always been since. Thats proof to me that something is working right and im going to keep using it!!!  I take 1 x 25mg 3 times a week at the mo.  

Have a good weekend x


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

Heres to a fab weekend for all!

Rex:  hi, there are lots of us here hun with lower amhs. there are two scales used to measure amh.find out which yours is. If it's the scale mine is mpol,
My amh is 3.89.which is quite low, but I still got 8eggs and two blasts. Get a second opinion, at somewhere like lister....x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning all  

Just a quick one from me to say Charlie is a little sweetheart and doing well.
Infact he's on my keeyboard as I type!!!!!
He's eating Royal Canine "Sensitivity" pouches (just a few chunks every hour) and still managing to have his formula milk from the syringe, again, every hour.
He's WAY more energetic and playful, washing lots, purring lots and still as loving as affectionate as ever.
He slept with us again (he's still very clingy which is lovely  )

We have the boys this weekend and they are gonna have to make sure they close the doors so Holly & Oscar don't get in as we can't introduce yet.

He is on 3 lots of antibiotics a day and 2 lots of pro-Kolin (like a probiotic syringe paste) he HATES having his meds but it's gotta be done bless him.

Ali- Glad you liked your doc and that he reassured you a little, enjoy Devon  

Pix & Karen- Hope you ladies are resting  

Alls & Becks- Have a fab weekend  

Rex- Welcome  , as Mira & Mags said hun, your AMH really isn't that ow at all  

Tracey- Have a great holiday  

Love to Beachy, Spuds, Popsi, Laura, Steph, Mira, Donkey, Mag, Almond, Missy, Suzie, Purps, Fishy, Sam, Nix, Kate, AnnaofC, LW, LJ, Lucy, Anna, 

Blimey.....there's loads of us here     

I've just changed the bed and now I'm gonna have some brekky and I might even hire a Box Office ....ohhh luxury    

Lots of love
Anne
xxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Rex.  If you do a search on ff for DHEA you will get loads of info.  One of the others might be able to copy a previous post on DHEA.

I am almost ready for my hols.  Need to leave at 1pm but have to give lunch to Max and two of his friends who are here now trashing the house then we will be off.  I have just been waxed (I am a chicken, just a standard wax) just need to finalise packing.  I weighed my empty suitcase and it weighs nearly 6 k. My Ryanair allowance is only 15k so I can't take much.  Also need to leave some weight/space to bring back port.

Have a great week.  I think you will have nicer weather than me, my friend just text from portgul to say the weather is crap.  I can't complain though as this is my second hol of the month!!!!
See you when I get back on Thurs.  Or I might log on while I am away I am such an addict.

Can't remember if I have already posted this.  I am going ahead with the DE cycle.  Will be starting in a few weeks.  ET has to be before July as the donor goes on hols for a month in July.  eeek.  THIS JUST HAS TO WORK, I can't think about it not working.


----------



## dimsum (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi all,

No miracles from the Dimsum household this month - a big fat Clearblue Digital NOT PREGNANT for me - booooo.

Strangely enough I feel fine about it, I think becos I'm encouraged by my response which was soooo much better this time round. And also becos I hate the 2WW and the not knowing. Now I know, I just have to wait for AF and I can have a month being "me" again before preparing for ICSI #5! 

Good, good, good luck to everyone who is stimming, PUPO and on their 2WW. And all the best to anyone about to start this journey. 

Cheers  

Dimsum


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi all

Rex Acupuncture  

Anne so pleased for you and the charlster!!

Tracey have a lovely holiday whatever the weather! and woohoo on deciding for the DE, you'll be preggers soon then hey! with 26 yo eggs!   

Dimsum, sorry for your BFN   

Love to everyone else

DH is doing us a braai this afternoon, as we have lovely weather (braai is South african BBQ) and off to friends for english bbq tomorrow! just got to make nice pot salad for them both!

Enjoy everyone

Sxxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Dimsum I'm so sorry hon.    
It's great to see you are doing OK though. I agree, your response has been great so there is no reason why you shouldn't respond even better on your next tx   at least you know the right protocol for yourself now and that's a huge step. 

Look after yourself. 

Lots of love.

Pix xx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hope you are taking it easy PUPO Princess!

Enjoy being spoiled by your mum and sis

Sx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Purps: Hello my lovely   Are you having a good weekend?

ps: I am beginning to feel like a Princess!   

Anne: You sound so happy honey.   I'm so please the little Charlie is doing so well now.  

Tracey: Have a great time in Portugal and best of luck for the DE cycle.   

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Lovely weekend hun so far  

Thats cos you are our princess


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

I've told DH to watch the way he speaks to me from now on!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Anne    fantastic news about Charlie, ours cats are also on the Royal Canine food...

Pixie     nearly halfway there x

Dimsum   so sorry x

Purple enjoy your bbq tomorrow

Tracye- have a good holiday, excellent news about DE

Hi to everyone else, for those that know Merse I've been texting her today and she's ok x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies 

Isnt the weather fab? Got a bit sloshed last night so a bit rough this morning  Over to neighbours for a bbq later and we are having one 2moz, so will prob spend most of weekend tipsy   

Beachy - you still in scotland hun?

Pixie - hi princess hows it going?  Can i be one of ur sisters please? 

Hi purps enjoy the bbq. 

Tracey enjoy the holiday hun 

Anne glad u got charlie back 

Hi everyone else just trying to tidy house as looks like a bomb gone off


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Kate- no we're home...  it was lovely and will definately return, enjoy your bbq's..I;ve come back to bed whilst DH cooks and bakes for the afternoon.


----------



## Mollybaby (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi, I was recommended to look at this thread but not sure if this is right way to join it?  I have just got back from seeing a consultant who has told me that because my fsh level is 11 no point going for ivf as it would be a waste of money, he said IUI only 5% chance of working so not good option either. He has basically left us feeling we have just got to accept that we already have a daughter and just move on.  I have been told on another thread that what he has told me is not true and that I should get a 2nd opinion, any advise or similar stories would be greatly received.
thank you
x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Molly- Welcome  
I don't want to "knock" your consultant so I will try not to....but really, what ever is he talking about!!!!!
FSH of 11 is pretty fine, OK, some hospitals prefer it under 10, some under 15 but defo get a second opinion hun.
Lots of ladies with way higher FSH will come along with reassuring stories and put your mind at rest.
Keep smiling  
xxx


----------



## cdp (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi all

Have had a few busy days, and no time to log on to FF. Have been trying to catch up but things seem to move so quickly, so sorry if I've missed anything.

Pix - Congratulations on your embie, I'll be keeping things crossed for you.   

LW - sorry to hear about all the really bad time you have been having recently.  

Anne - Charlie is so cute. Poor little boy, being so sick. Glad to hear he's better. My little cat Tiba is a very fussy eater, I think it's our fault as we spoil her too much.

Hi to fishy, anneofc and everyone else.

I have had my baseline scan on Wed and all's as it should be. Started stims when we got back from the clinic. So far a little sore and uncomfortable, but at least the hot flushes (or tropical moments as my freind calls them) appear to have gone. Next scan on tue. So hopefully we should see something happening.

Claire


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi everyone - Anne - glad to see Charlie's doing well  

Dinsum - sorry about your BFN  

Tracey - have a good holiday and good luck with your DE cycle - it WILL work!   

Hi purps, Miranda and everyone else.

I got up today from my bed rest and we have had a lovely day, we took the boys to miniaturk which is miniture replicas of famous buildings. The boys enjoyed it but probably down to the trampolines and playpark rather then the little buildings but as long as they are happy it doesn't matter!

We missed the bus as the one we wanted sailed past the bus stop for it! so got a taxi but managed to get the bus back which was a much pleasanter ride as the taxi drivers are so mad out here!

I am enjoying being on my own again now as they have gone for a late swim at the gonen, those swimming passes have been a god send!  

Pix - sounds like you are being a good girl with the bed rest supervised by your sis and mum of course  

I don't know what your plans are with having the bed rest etc but if you fancy meeting us for an evening meal one night you'd be welcome, we are here until Tuesday.

Clive is doing the progesterone shots, is Mike doing yours? or have you switched to crinone? He had been good so far but the one he did today is still stinging but of course like me I sure you don't care about those shots if it helps our bubs stick!

Take care all love Karen xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Morning ladies 

Kazzie pixie mags pupo ladies hope you are getting lots of rest and making ur dh's look after you    

Off to asda in a bit shopping for bbq intend to spend today finishing housework as was knackered yesterday and asleep by 10pm, think i must be getting old.

Hi everyone hope ur having a lovely weekend and enjoying all this sunshine while it lasts


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi from Portugal.  There is a computer here in a separate room permanently switched on.  Hooray, I won't have to wean myself off my ff addiction.

We finally made it last night.  Flight landed on time.  Picked up hire care (which turns out to be a mini bus!).  Found that they didn't have any booster seats for the children so had to drive to a shopping centre, which was thankfully open until midnight.  I was driving and five minutes after leaving I hit the curb and slashed the tyre.  In my defence, I haven't driven a manual car for 2 years, never driven a mini bus and was on the other side of the road.  Thankfully Steve had listened when being shown around the car so found the spare tyre which was underneath the car.  Then had an hour drive into the mountains finding a house in the middle of nowhere.  Got here at midnight.  I have just about recovered from the ordeal.  Luckily Steve and my friend were a calming influence.

Swam in the freezing cold pool this morning in the rain.  I think it is going to be my first and last dip!!!  
Weather is meant to be better from tomorrow onwards.

Thoroughly enjoying being with my very close friends again.


Mollybaby.  Your consultant is being far too pessimistic.  IFSH of 11 is really not that high at all.  Get a second opinion.  The Lister are great for not worrying about high FSH or low AMH girls.

dimsum.  Sorry to hear of your bfn.

compueter is very strange now so will post this bef.  I can't see the list line of type so I hope there is not a load of gobbledygook


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

News from Ali..... direct from the Gardn Centre wherever she is that her dad lives............

[fly]AF ARRIVED[/fly]


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ali - about time hunny     

Hi pam u doing ok?


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*TEAM PR*   *PR Ladies awaiting next treatment:* *Ali27*
2nd IVF - Lister - due to start June 2009 *Anna the third*
Planning 3rd IVF(?) - due to start ??/??/08*Bankie*
5th IVF - Lister - starting August 2009*Betty1*
looking into lowering FSH after BFN on 3rd IVF in August '07*Bonchance*5th IVF - due to start soon*Bunjy*4th IVF - Lister? - consultation 19/02/09 *CathB*
contemplating 4th IVF maybe on Short Protocol, or possibly donor eggs?*CPJ*
2nd IVF - Lister or Guys? - starting soon after BFN in September 2008*Jo McMillan*1st IVF with previous partner cancelled - now on DHEA & TTC naturally with new partner *Lola C*2nd cycle to start soon - 1st cycle was BFN in May 2008*MillyFlower*4th ICSI cycle - maybe at the Jinemed?*Sammiejr*1st IVF tested negative 20/02/08 - next appointment 29/04/08*Slycett*3rd IVF - due to start soon*Sobroody1 (Anna) *
2nd IVF - Royal Shrewsbury - waiting for April 2009 AF before starting *PR Ladies currently undergoing treatment:* *Team PR members currently on 2 week wait  :* *Mag108*1st IVF cycle - Lister - March '09 - 8 eggs - ET 19/05/09 - 1 blast & 1 comp morula - testing ??/05/09*Kazzie40*3rd IVF - Jinemed - May 2009 - EC 18/05/09 - 1 egg/1 embie - ET 20/05/09 - testing ??/05/09 *PamLS*3rd ICSI - Lister - April 2009 - 8 eggs - 2 embies transferred - testing ??/05/09 *Pixie75*2nd IVF - Jinemed - microflare protocol - 1 eggs - 1 embie transferred - testing ??/05/09*Team PR members who need to update: * *Echappebelle*
7th IVF - SP - testing ??/11/08 - update required re result*Team PR members who have experienced a recent miscarriage or loss: * *Abdncarol* 1st IVF - Aberdeen - no heartbeat found 05/10/08 miscarried at 14 weeks  *AnnaofCumberland*2nd IVF - April '09 (after no response on 1st IVF) - tested 08/05/09 - HCG only 7 - biochemical pregnancy  *Angel55*
3rd IVF - January '09 - tested positive 02/02/09 but bleeding then falling HCG levels 06/02/09  *Beachgirl*3rd IVF - tested positive 28/04/08 - no heart beat found 02/06/08 at 9w4d - Natural miscarriage 21/06/08 at 12 weeks  *Cath J* natural pg immediately after failed fertilisation on 4th IVF - biochemical/very early miscarriage  *Elinor* 6th IVF - SP - January '09 - tested positive 07/02/09 but numbers went down  *Inconceivable* 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with own eggs) - Reprofit - tested positive 20/08/08 but biochemical  *Jeza* 1st IVF - tested positive 18/10/08 - miscarried at 5w  *LittleJenny* Natural BFP March 2009 - miscarried April 2009  (1st cycle in 2008 to retrieve eggs for freezing/future use retrieved 7 eggs, with 4 being quality enough for freezing)*Nikki2008* 4th ICSI - premature labour started 27/10/08 - baby boy born too early at 20w - so sorry  - timed intercourse with trigger jab Feb '09 *Nixf01 (Paris Nix)* FET after 6th IVF & immunes - ARGC - April 2009 - tested positive 27/04/09 but levels falling *Rachel78* 3rd IVF - SP - February '09 - 3 eggs, 1 fertilised - tested positive but, early miscarriage 5 weeks  *Sonia7* 4th IVF/ICSI - Midland Fertility Clinic - 6 eggs, 3 fertilised - 2 heartbeats found at 6 week scan, but not there at 8 week scan  *Snic* 3rd IVF - tested positive 27/04/08 - miscarried at 6w  *Tracymohair*2nd IVF, with ICSI this time - September 2008 - tested positive 08/10/08 - scan 24/10/08 showed empty sac  *Team PR members currently recovering from a negative or cancelled treatment cycle: * *AbbyCarter*
4th IVF - August 2008 - tested negative  *Alegria*3rd IVF - Lister - November '08 - SP - cancelled due to no response after 6 days of stims  *AlexG*1st IVF - 1 egg collected - abnormal fertilisation 11/03/08  *Ally1973*
3rd IVF - SP - Lister - cancelled due to no response  *Almond*
1st IVF - microdose flare - EC 19/02/09 - 4 eggs/2 fert - 2 embies transferred 21/02/09 - tested negative 07/03/09  *Anne G*
2nd IVF - Jinemed - April '09 - EC 16/04/09 - 1 egg - failed fertilisation ^higme^ *Anna1973*1st IVF - Lister - EC 29/11/08 - no eggs retrieved  *Babyspoons/Spoony*1st ICSI - April '08 - tested negative  *BDP (Becca - Ally's sister)*2nd IVF - April '09 - cancelled due to no response *Bobbi3*
1st IVF - SP - Hammersmith - EC 12/12/08 - 1 egg - abnormal fertilisation  *Carole69*2nd/3rd ICSI - EC was 17/04/08 - tested BFN? (update required)  *ClaireP*4th ICSI - Lister - tested negative September '08  *Dimsum*4th ICSI - HMC, Qatar - April 2009 - tested negative 23/05/09  *Donkey*
3rd IVF - EC 17/01/09 - ET 20/01/09 - tested negative 02/02/09  *ElenaSch*3rd ICSI - Slovakia - March '08 - tested negative 14/03/08  *Elsbelle*1st IVF - cancelled due to no response 15/08/08  - considering using donor eggs at Serum, Athens *Emak*1st IVF - February 2009 - 1 egg collected/fertilised - ET 22/03/09 - testing 05/04/09 but started bleeding 02/04/09  *Fishface*2nd ICSI - tested negative 21/12/08  - follow up 29/01/09 *Jal*3rd ICSI - Chiltern - SP - 3 eggs/2 fertilised - 2 embies transferred - tested negative 13/03/09  *Jan27 (Cheryl)*2nd ICSI at Lister - Feb '08 - cancelled due to no response - maybe Jinemed next?  *Jerseyspuds*1st IVF - Lister - April '09 - 3 eggs - ET 28/04/09 - started bleeding heavily day 12 of 2ww - tested negative 09/05/09  *Jnr*1st IVF - UCH London - 1 blastocyst transferred - tested negative April '08  *Kiwigirl*1st IVF - NZ - cancelled due to poor response  - *Ladyverte*3rd IVF/ICSI/PESA - April '09 - cancelled after 6 days of stimms due to runaway follie  - 4th IVF/ICSI booked for late June 2009 at Jinemed, Turkey *Latestarter* 4th ICSI - Jinemed, Turkey - April 2009 - no eggs at EC  *Lightweight*2nd ICSI - May 2009 - Jinemed - Cetrotide before AF SP - only one degenerated egg collected  *Lilacbunnikins*1st IVF - Barts - June '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *Lincs Jax*7th IVF - only 1 egg fert, didn't make it to transfer  *Lins1982*Diagnosed with POF - 1st IVF Jinemed, Turkey - September '08 - cancelled due to no response  *Littleareca*2nd ICSI - January 2009 - 1 egg transferred (plus 2 frosties) - tested negative 25/02/09  *Little M*5th ICSI - February 2009 - Lister - EC 23/02/09 - 2 eggs - failed fertilisation  *Malini*2nd IVF (this time with ICSI) - February 2009 - 1 embie transferred - tested negative 16/03/09  *Merse1*FET - 13/03/08 - tested negative  scheduled to have endo op 13/06/08*Minttuw*3rd ICSI - ARGC - tested negative 12/07/08  *Moth*1st ICSI - tested negative September '08  *Natasha6*3rd IVF - 2 embies transferred - tested negative 22/10/08  *Nova*3rd IVF (1st cycle cancelled as no response/2nd cycle no fertilisation) - Nurture - August '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *Pesca*1st ICSI - July/August '08 - one egg - failed fertilisation  *Pinkcarys*
1st IVF - 7 eggs - tested negative 31/01/09  *Paw*2nd IVF - UCH - tested negative 22/07/08  *Purple72*3rd IVF - Lister - EC 28/03/09 - 6 eggs/5 embies - ET 2/4/09 of 2 x blastocysts - tested negative 11/04/09  - start 4th IVF end May 2009 *Rachel (Moderator)*Fresh treatment cycle at Ceram in April 2009 - tested negative 16/05/09  *Rural Chick*2nd IUI - ARGC - basting 20/02/09 - tested negative 06/03/09  (1st IVF at Lister start stimming 04/04/09 if IUI doesn't work) *Sam22*1st IVF April '09 - Lister - cycle cancelled after no response after 9 days stimming  *Saffa77*2nd cycle - IVF - SP - EC 20/04/09 - no eggs collected, endometrioma found on only ovary  *Sheldon*2nd ICSI - LP - Norway - October 2008 - tested negative 05/11/08  *Shelly38*2nd IVF - Reprofit - October 2008 - cancelled due to no response  - booked for DE treatment August 2009*Silverglitter*2nd ICSI - LP - tested negative May '08  - follow up 27/06/08*Siheilwli*4th cycle - ICSI - tested negative 17/10/08  *SJC*4th cycle - SP - Lister - tested negative  *SpecialK*1st ICSI - EC 17/11/08 - 4 mature eggs - tested negative 02/12/08  *Swinny*FET (after 4th ICSI) - 1 embie transferred 19/02/09 - tested negative 06/03/09  *Swinz (SarahSwin)*2nd cycle - IVF - SP - 2 eggs collected - failed/abnormal fertilisation  *Terry*6th ICSI - SP - tested negative 28/05/08 - will try 7th cycle end June/start July 2008  *TracyM*3rd DIVF - July/August 2008 - tested negative  *Vonnie*3rd IVF - Royal Infirmary, Edinburgh - tested negative  *Wing Wing*2nd IVF - Luxembourg - February 2009 - EC 25/02/09 no eggs at collection/follies were cysts  *Zuri*
FET after 1st IVF - 25/03/09 - 2 embies - tested negative 07/04/09  - going for tx again in September 2009 *PR Ladies who have decided to stop treatment/move on:* *Francie*Good Luck    *Lollipop (Gabrielle)*Good Luck    *PR Ladies undergoing Adoption process:* *Linziloo*Good Luck    *Popsi*Good Luck   *PR Ladies with bumps*   *Ali May*
 on 2nd IVF - tested positive 10/10/08 - first scan 30/10/08 *Beans33*
 on 2nd IVF/ICSI - SP - 2 transferred + 2 frosties - first scan 09/09/08 *Be Lucky (Bernie)*  naturally! February 2009 - and had been booked for DE at Reprofit April 2009 after 3 failed IVF/ICSIs - due ??/??/09 *Boppet*
 on 1st ICSI - Lister - 13 eggs (so technically not a PR in spite of lots of doom/gloom from previous doc, who gave donor egg speech!) - due ??/??/09*Button76*
 on 1st IVF - UCH - twins! due ??/??/09*Droogie (Heather)*
 on 2nd ICSI after TESA/TESE - Nurture Notts - due 03/08/09*EBW*
 naturally! - November 2008 - due ??/??/09*Hayleigh*  on 3rd ICSI - February 2009 - assisted hatching - tested positive 29/03/09 - first scan ??/??/09*Hazelnut*  naturally - April 2009 - while awaiting 1st IVF, after FSH of 38/AMH 0.71 - first scan ??/??/09*Jameson777*  on 2nd IVF, this time with ICSI - Hammersmith - 2 embies transferred - tested positive 25/08/08 - first scan 05/11/08 *Jojotall*  on 2nd IVF - Lister - LP - 2 embies transferred - tested positive 22/10/08 - due ??/??/09*Kitykat*
 on 4th IVF - ARGC - SP + immune tx - tested positive 30/11/08 - due 08/08/09*Lainey-Lou*  on 5th IVF - this time with DE - London/Cyprus - Feb 2009 - 10 eggs/10 fertilised - tested positive but has had bleeding - Twins! seen at scan 30/03/09*Missyg*
 naturally on cycle after 1st IVF - Lister - EC 17/02/09 - no eggs collected - immunes with Dr Gorgy - next scan 04/06/09 *Ophelia*  on 9th ICSI - Sweden - HCG beta results 28/11/08 - first scan ??/12/08*Pin*  - natural surprise! due 23/09/09 - also has  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF *Rose39*  on 3rd ICSI - 6 eggs/3 embies - due ??/??/10*Suzie W*  on 2nd cycle - IVF - 4 eggs/4 fertilised - 1 blastocyst/1 morula - tested positive 13/05/09 - first scan ??/??/09 *Swoo*  on 3rd ICSI - SP - next scan 29/05/08 - due ??/??/08*Stephjoy*  on 1st DE ICSI (after 4 ICSIs/2 cancelled ICSIs/1 Natural IVF/ICSI with own eggs) - Reprofit - 1 frostie - tested positive 30/09/08 - due 08/06/09*Sunshine1977*  on 3rd ICSI - February 2008 - due 31/10/08 *When Will It Happen?*  on 1st ICSI - tested positive 10/07/08 - due ??/??/09/td]*PR Ladies with babies*   *Bugle*  Benjamin Oliver - born November 26th 2008 - after 2nd ICSI at Jinemed *EBW*  Kate - born January 14th 2008 after 4th ICSI*Emmachoc*  Hari - born October 4th 2008 - after FET following 2nd IVF cycle*Juicy*  Edward - born May 9th 2009 - after 3rd IVF - Lister *Laurab*  Eddy Noah,  Cerys Mary and  Bethan Lilian Doris born December 16th 2008 
(triplets 33+1, all healthy  ) after 4th cycle, this time with ICSI - Jinemed*LittleJenny's sister, Kate*  Emily Megan and  Oliver William born November 20th 2008 after 1st IVF *Matchbox*  Luca - born February 11th 2009 - after 1st IVF June 2008 - LP - LWH *Miranda7*  Robert - born June 26th 2008 - after 3rd ICSI at Jinemed*Nicky W* Emily Alice - born May 23rd 2008 after surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF*Odette*  Jack born 25th April 2009 after 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with own eggs) - July 2008 - Barcelona IVI - 8 frosties *PaulB & his DW Jennig*  Caitlin Mary - born New Year's Day 2009 - surprise natural BFP April '08 after failed fertilisation on 2nd ICSI in Feb '08*Pin*  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF*Roozie*  Emma,  Lucy and  Jake born January 29th 2008 
(triplets 32+6, all healthy  ) after 1st GIFT at UCH


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

sorry I have been a bit AWOL - just been either manic busy or really tired the last few days and have just lost a long post - arrrrrghh!!! 

*Dimsum* - so sorry it didn't work for you hon - sending you huge   

*Ally *- good to have you back - was really interested in your write-up of all they said 

*Lightweight,* so, so sorry life is such a nightmare for you at the moment  - hope things pick up very soon!   

*Mag* and *Pam* - hope the  isn't driving you too mad! good luck!   

*Mollybaby* - your post made me feel really angry  your consultant is talking absolute rubbish - FSH of 11 at your age is by no means a no-hope situation, no-one can predict exactly how you will respond to an IVF cycle without you actually trying - and you have been pregnant in the past - I would say you have good chance of getting a few eggs, and you only need one! Sadly some doctors are so protective of their clinic's stats that instead of being honest and saying they don't want to treat you but can point you in the direction of a clinic who will (such as a clinic specialising in higher FSH/older ladies such as the Lister) they trot out a load of negative claptrap putting you off treatment altogether - so wrong and unfair.  Please don't give up before you even start - go for a second, or even third opinion, and let us know how you get on - good luck   

*Kazzie & Pixie *- PUPO ladies  - am  for you both that those embies are diggin in for the long haul    - when is your test date? 

*Laura* - hope the chippers are soon all better, and that you manage to retain your own health and sanity! 

*CDP* - good luck with your treatment   

*Anne *- so glad little Charlie  is on the mend, hope he is soon full of beans! 

*Tracey* - great news about the CRM donor cycle - have a fab holiday! 

I'm really sorry if I have missed anything important - and please let me know if anything on the list is wrong! Will probably have to hand the list over to someone else to do very soon as will have my hands full! Any volunteers?  - needs to be one of you who read every day, I could send the template to you if you PM me your email address!

Gotta go - off out to a best friend's 40th birthday party, going to ensconce myself and bump in a corner with a long cool drink and put my puffy feet up! looking forward to seeing all my friends! 

Have a great BH everybody! 

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi Steph, your bump looks really big now.  You look fabulous. I'm afraid I can't offer to take over the list as I struggle to keep up sometimes.  Can you move me to awaiting treatment, unless you want to start a section for those in a DE cycle?

Ali. Great news that AF is here at last.  I hope she isn't too painful.

Hi, from a damp and not very warm Portugal.  The copious glasses of red are making it fab anyway.  
I suppose I will have to start being really good with diet and drinking if I am about to start a cycle.  Time for that when I get home on Thursday though!

I hope you are all having fab bank holiday weekends

xxxx


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi ladies
Had to have a little sunbathe today even though on a 2ww apparently you're not meant to. Getting a bit bored. Havent planned much in deliberately but now, feeling like I didnt plan enough. Hard to get it right. 

Stephjoy: You are looking good! Hope you enjoy your friends party, you due date is so so soon! I just wanted to say thank you for doing our lists, its very sweet of you.
I cant really volunteer just now. Just not sure what state my head will be in from OTD 28 May.

Tracymohair, great you got there in one piece by the sounds of things! Sounds lovely there....Hope you have a really lovely time.

Molly: my fsh level was 11 summer last year, it went down to 7 in April 09, then 9 in May 09. So it changes. I have been having acupuncture. But besides all that your consultant isnt keeping up. Plenty of clinics treat women with fsh of 11+...so please dont worry and get a second opinion at a clinic used to treating women with higher FSHs like Lister in London.

Karen: glad things sound like they are going well for you over there!

Kate: My DH is being a complete star! It helps that we met some pals to hang out in the local park and our friend Keely said 'I hope you are getting plenty of rest", he needs these little reminders to keep his eyes on the goalposts!

PamLS, how you doing and Pix?
XX


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi All,

how are my fellow 2ww'ers coping Pix, Karen, Mags? hope that you are all managing to keep occupied and not be driven mad by this 2ww milarky!!

*Karen* My first cycle yes I did take cetrotide with the HCG injection and this time took the Buruselin with it too so I think you normally do- and then nothing the day before EC although I know some clinics do give the stimming and d/reg drugs the day before as well even after having triggered

*Mags* Why arnt you allowed to sunbathe in the 2ww  I have today, I am sure some kiljoy makes up these rules for the 2ww just to make it even more bloody torturous, show me some research that really says any of the things you 'cant' do on the 2ww   Well I even had a bath as well today- not a hot one but I just had to have one and thought no one said I couldnt they said continue as normal and normally I bath- so I did, its like a million people have an opinion on what not to do and all of a sudden its 2ww rules   - rant over- now I am off to smoke, and have some crack with a bottle of whiskey too  

*LittleJenny* my teenage dog had one single pup a year ago and was also a bad parent, she wanted the baby to play and kept batting it with her paw to make it play with her  As for feeding, well she thought it was fun for 5 minutes and the baby would snuggle up to feed then Milly would see a bird in the garden and off she would go to chase it leaving the baby dangling mid air till it dropped off. In the end I had to force her to lie down and let the baby feed every 2 hours while feeding her treats to keep her there. The vet said try and persuade her to leave the pup a couple of times a day to go out and be clean- I had to do the opposite and try and persuade her a couple of times a day to stop running round the garden and house playing and feed the baby . Of course thats how I ended up with 3 dogs though  cos I couldnt get rid of it after practically hand rearing it could I, I walked around all day with it in my bra  

*Tracy* Glad that you are having a lovely holiday, you may as well keep going with the red wine now- you will have time enough to quit when you are pregnant   really good news about the donor and that you are going ahead, so it will be a summer 2ww, well that will deserve another holiday to relax wont it  

*LW* sorry that you are having such a s**t time, has the builder admitted any responsibility yet? I so hope that you get everything sorted out so that once the extension is complete you will have a lovely new house - maybe I will come and visit, although not to sleep cos was a bit worried about the spiders in the 4 posters   my cousin lives in Yorkshire and I am due a visit to her 

*Ally* thanks for thinking about me, its been a strange few weeks not knowing whether I am cancelling or going to blasts   I think the madness has helped me on the 2ww though- feel like nothing can suprise me now . Have you got something sorted out for moving and found a great new pad yet?

*Anne* I am so happy that little Charlie is home and improving, that is such good news I know how important he is to you, have you heard how his brother/sister are doing?

*Purple* hope that you and DH had a nice 2 days off together, any decision yet as to whether to start again this month? 

*Dimsum* I am so sorry that it was a BFN for you   hope you manage to enjoy being you for a while before you start again, it is such a horrible long process - but you will get there in the end  

*Slycett* I am great thanks, have you been having a good weekend?

*Stephjoy* Hope that you have a nice time at the party, dont forget to put your feet up 

Well all going well so far, feeling sick as a dog (do dogs really get sick? mine never do - anyway..) it started thursday night so too early to be anything significant as embies wouldnt have even embedded but I can only control 50% of my brain the other 50% is reeling around and dancing that sickness equals pregnant    need to get it in control . Soooo happy yesterday.. think we have sold our house, only to find out today think we have bloody lost the one we are buying   so now what the f**k  gonna be homeless if sell but its taken a year to sell  

Well better go and cook some tea- I see, to want to spend 24 hours a day eating  gonna be the size of the house by the end of the 2ww  

Pam


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Stephjoy, thanks for the lovely update!  

Sorry about the house, Pam!  But lots and lots of luck for the 2WW.... And to everyone on the 2WW!  

Must not leave my BBQ unattended for long...


----------



## cdp (Jan 24, 2009)

HI all

Work this afternoon. Starting to feel uncomfortable and bloated. Next scan on Tue., can't wait to see how things are progressing.

Steph - Thanks for the well wishes and the list of all the PR ladies.

Pix, mags, Karen, and pam hope the tww is going well.

Dimsum - Sorry to hear about your bfn.

Tracey - hope you are having a nice time in Portugal.

Well must go and do the last injection for today. 
Love Claire.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

OK ITS OFFICIAL

i am rat arsed    Great bbq great friends and neighbours, no talk of babies, and drinking games of chase the ace and spoons. A few injuries but who cares


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

slycett said:


> OK ITS OFFICIAL
> 
> i am rat arsed    Great bbq great friends and neighbours, no talk of babies, and drinking games of chase the ace and spoons. A few injuries but who cares


Tell us more about the injuries   

Glad that you had a good time 

Pam


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Wohoo Kate, sounds like you had a great time...hope your heads ok today..

Off to see Star Trek this morning then hope it's still sunny when we get back so I can sit in the garden some more


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Ooooh, Star Trek is great.  I want to go and see it again!  

Hope you're not hungover, slycett!  

I'm off to Preston Hall Museum over the other end of the A66 today, to dance with Belfagan Women's Morris.  Here's hoping the weather stays good - we do have one dance we can adapt for using umberellas instead of sticks or hankies, but clog dancing in the rain's always a bit too splashy...


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Morning girls 

Hell of a hangover but coffee and toast have helped   Cut finger bruised knee (the poorly one  ) neighbour wet herself laughing and lewis the lab tried to hump and 8yr old girl and an 11yr old boy AGAIN   

Anna have a lovely day at museum hunny, hope the cloud lifts for you later 

Beachy - enjoy trekking   Sun is trying to come through here but not having much luck  

Pam - i was quite sloshed but it was very funny especially the card drinking games, must do it again more often.  Hope ur 2ww going ok petal   

PHi to everyone gonna go grab a shower see if i can wake up a bit, supposed to be going down merry hill with friend later, dunno if i'll make it tho


----------



## kellys (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi I am a newbie and have just had an egg collection but no eggs were collected.  I took the HCG injection on sat nite at 2140.  Really disappointed, the hospital took a blood test and then checked if I was pregnant which was a no..... 

Just wondering if any one has any ideas and what happens next.  We went private and we needed IVF with ICSI.

Thanks Kellys


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi girls  

Sorry been AWOL.

Charlie is taking so much time up bless him .

He's taking his milk through the syringe every hour and eating small bits of his food , he's not been sick and his little poos are getting better BUT, he started sneezing yesterday and sort of panting through his mouth so I called the emergency vet and gave him his history and he said he's nose is blocked and the panting is his attempt to breath through his mouth and that he's probably got flu , I was very        but he said cats do recover and to take him into the emergency surgery today. So, took him in to day and yes, he has flu but he's been on his antibiotics since Thursday and he's eating, playing, very alert and washing so he wasn't too worried.
I always thought cats died from flu but it's not the case..it depends the straint. I was also worried about Holly & Oscar getting it but he said as long as they've had jabs/boosters they will be ok.....phew  
So, the upshot is, keep feeding him as we are, keep giving him lots of love, keep our eye on him and he said he should make a full recovery. Might take a week....might take a few weeks.
Also, there is a strong chance that he might not carry the virus which means he won't shed it in times of stress.

Tracey- Nice to see you in Portugal hun, have a great time  

Steph- Hope you and little un are doing well  

Pix, karen, Pam & Mags- You girls get lots of rest and I am   your little ones stay with you 

Pam- Charlie's one brother is ok his sister is fine but hs other bro is not great- but not spoke to her today so maybe he is ok.  

Ali- Glad AF is here   well not here but there       

Kate- Sounds like you had a mad one  , sorry about your knee though hun  

Ally- Hope you're having a lovely w/end babes  

Dimsum- Sorry hun about your news. 

Nix- How are you hun?  

   to Malini, Beachy, Pops, Sam Fishy, Purps, Mira, Missy, Almond, Suzie, LW, Claire, Molly, Laura, LJ, Lucy, Anna, AnnaOfC, Lainey, Juicy, WingWing

Lots of love
Anne
xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Kellys- So sorry about your sad news. I can't offer advice on what happens next hun as we're all so very different but I can say please take some time and look after yourself. There's no need to rush into anything at the moment, it's a very traumatic time and you need to take things easy and slow....oh and spoil yourself  

Anne
xxxx


----------



## kellys (Sep 27, 2006)

I am a newbie.  I have just had EC and no eggs were collected although I had 12 Follicles.  I took the puregyn on Sat nite at 2140hrs.  I can't believe it, I don't understand what happened. 

The hospital took a blood text to check HCG levels and a pregnancy test that obviously came back negative.  

Just wondering if anyone had any advise or ideas.

I am paying private for the IVF and ICSI so we don't know what happens next either.  I just feel empty and angry.

Thanks for letting me vent and I hope some of you will have any ideas.

Kellys


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Rex - Your AMH is not low its still within the NORMAL range. My amh is similar ( I was told its OK, not great but OK. Its the lower end of the normal range. Even under 5 is not a disaster. I managed to get 6 eggs and 4 embies. Don't delay go for it. 

Molly - your fsh is not that high. Many places will treat you if its under 15. Definately get a another opinion. 

Anne - poor Charlie. He is a fighter though! 

Pam - sickness is so promising! Keeping everything crossed     

Dimsum - sorry it was a bfn  

Kelly -   Did they take blood tests along with the scans to check your E2? Sorry I can't really advise you.

Hi Kate, Anna, Almond, LJ, LW, claire, Ali, Ally, WingWing, Suzie, Mag, Tracy, Purple, Beachy, Pix and anyone I've forgotten

My snotty bonk didn't work and AF arrived on Sat. On the plus side this was my 1st normal cycle since my tx in Feb. I ov'd on cd14 and af arrived cd28. So I started the pill and will call the clinic tomorrow to get my schedule. I should have my baseline in 3 - 4 weeks. I've been planting lots of veggies but had to stop as its started raining. Very proud of myself, built 2 sets of cane supports for my runner and green beans, and they are quite sturdy! I am such a sado  

Hope you are all enjoying the bank holiday. 

Anna x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Anna- Sorry to bear the   arrived  
Glad you're ok though


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi ladies,

Just a real quickie from me, I know I am quite new to this board but just wanted to let you know we had EC today and from our 4 lonely little follies we got 3 eggs, so praying they found at least 3 good   in DH's sample for them to do ICSI with, then it is wait for the phone call tomorrow.

Kelly - sorry to hear your EC did not go so well, I am sure the hospital will give you a follow up appoinment quite quickly to discuss your cycle and what hey can do differently next time, this is my first cycle so can't really help with advise or ideas.

Anne G - Glad to hear Charlie sounds like he is a real fighter.  

PUPO ladies hope you are taking it easy and the wait isn't driving you all insane.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Driver- Excellent news hun, thanks for letting us know. Will be   for a nice phone call tomorrow


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

hello girls 

quick update from me, arrived in frane for our 2w holiday safely installed.

Sorry Dimsum - but I agree 3 embies xferd is amazing, so yaayyy for your next cycle!

better go - promised dh wouldn't spend the whole holiday on ff!!!

Hey Ally - I wrote to the chinese dr in shanghai who idd the stem cell reseachin april - new eggs in infertile mice, haven't heard back from him yet.  I was just wondering did the nih meniton anything about stem cells?

lol to you all

Sam xxx


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Driver - keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## cdp (Jan 24, 2009)

Kellys- sorry to hear about your poor EC. I really can't offer any advice, I just hope they don't keep you waiting for a follow up. The only thing I would say is write down any questions as it helps if like me you forget things you want to ask.  

Annaofc - How was the museum. The weather has been good hear so I hope it was the same for you.

Anne G - Poor little Charlie, flu on top of everything else. Shame he's under age as a hot toddy often helps.

Well have been out shopping today. Trying to take my mind off things. It has been a really nice sunny day. I had to put sun cream on the cats ears. Her names Tiba and she has white ears which go red really quickly.

Hope everyone else is having a nice day in the sunshine.
Love Claire.


----------



## Mollybaby (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your replies you have made me feel positive again. good luck to you all   x


----------



## Sammeee (Feb 21, 2009)

Driver....   for a lovely fone call tomorrow... well done on your eggies... !!.. Ive got EC tomorrow and am pooping myself... like you I had only 4 follies up 2 my scan on saturday, when they said thers 6/8 but they need to gro a bit more.... what did you wear for ec and sorry tmi but shall i take a fanny pad for afters??... 
Also are you in any pain??.. 

Luv Sammeee XX


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi hunnies 

Driver - good luck for 2moz      for ec  

Sammeee -     at ur fanny pad.  Think they provide you with one there if u need it, but perhaps take one just in case, think prob a liner would do tho, good luck for 2morrow    

Anne - ahhhh lovely to hear little charlie is getting better     they are such a worry to us and take up so much of our time but we wouldnt have it any other way would we?     

Claire - we havent had any sunshine hear today    have you pinched it all, bring it back here this instant    

Sobroody - u are not a saddo at all hunny, i love my garden soooo much just wish it was bigger so i could frow loads of veg too. Our garden when i was a nipper was always full of tatas, carrots, parsnips, cabbage oooo lovely   

Pixie, pam, kazzie and mag           for all ur 2ww     

Sam - ahhh hunny, you should just sneak on when he aint watching, or say ur on ebay or ******** thats what i normally do, but dh says he can tell im on ff cos my eyes glaze over   

Nix where are you girl   U disappeared on us, get back here now!!!  

Hi mollybaby, beachy, kellys, annaofc, tracey, steph, lightweight, ally, ali27, becka, miranda, fishy, purple, natasha, mallini, missy, hazelnut, almond, and everyone else.

OOoo nearly forgot 2 say, wing wing sends her love and says she should have new internet sorted out soon   She has started bcp in readiness for her next cycle, but has asked me if she will need to take the packs back to back as her consultant will be on holiday when she is due to finish her first pack.  I've told her i think she needs to run them back to back as u normally have a scan between days 12and 40.  Think i am right in that as thats whats the lister told me, but if im wrong could you please let me know girls and i'll pass the info on.

Still not recovered from yesterday, feels like im coming down with a cold or something.  BUT have got a high on cbdfm and im on cd12, started bonkathon yesterday had second helpings today so to speak  , know its only a small chance with my knackered old tubes, and even more knackered old eggs but a girls gotta try 

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## kellys (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks for youe replies.

I didn't have blood tests with my scans although they did take one today.... to check my HCG level.

I'm going to take a few days and hopefully I would have spoken to them by then to discuss my options..

Kellys


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

Kellys: sorry to hear about how t=your treatment went. You should really talk to the consultant. Its clear when you read through FF posts, and especially on this thread that different drug protocols will provoke different results. But I think you do need a proper explanation, from the clinic were there no eggs in the follicles? Or ws there a problem collecting them? Please dont dispair. Its really hard but there is light at the end of the tunnel, ie another treament with different drugs....perhaps?

Anne: poor little charlie! You guys are really taking care of him! Hope he feels better soon X

Driver, great news for you! and fingers crossed for lots fertilized tomorrow

Kate: what a laugh! Very hard for me to stay off chilled white wine in the sun.!!

Sam- have a fab holiday in France!

Samee- good luck for tomorrow.

Anna- sorry AF arrived, big hug. 

DH and his DS away visiting MIL. Had old friend over for lunch, (gorgeous sunshine til about 3pm) she didnt know about tx but when telling her I realised how nervous I am of jinxing it all....felt like I needed to nicker check, all fine. We had a good chat which was at least distracting.
Hope I can concentrate in work for the next few days.
Testing Thursday, buying tests tomorrow.
XXX


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Mags - thinking       for you hunny, and saying a very loud      for all four of you.    Nice that you have had some company today,    at the knicker checking, i dont do half as much of that since i've been doin the cbdfm   

Kellys-


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Sammee- Lots of luck for tomorrow . I'm sure they will give you a pad ...oh, and don't wear any makeup, perfume or nail varnish.


Hi Kate  

Mags- Hi love 

Lots of love and fur cuddles from The Charlster


----------



## Sammeee (Feb 21, 2009)

Ah thanks for the well wishes and advice..... spose that means no jewellery also??.. best go take off the nail polish b4 i forget, gotta set off at 8.30am so will not have time in the morning!!...


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi lucy - we are booked in for march 29th next year hunny    Gives us time to save the money for the hotel stay i suppose    Oh hunny or sorry your having a bad day today and that af is late      know what u mean about throwing in the towel but keep     sweetheart, we will get there


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Evening Ladies,

*AnnaofC* Star trek  are you a secret trekie then   hope you had fun morris dancing today and it stayed nice and sunny 

*Slycett* hows the hangover? obviously not too bad otherwise BMS would not be possible  

*Kelly* So sorry that you had EC and no eggs collected, how many were you expecting to have collected? Could you have OV early? I am suprised that you didnt have any bloods taken during the treatment, hope you are OK  

*Anne* Oh poor Charlie.. flu now!! glad that his brother and sister are doing OK, hope the last little one pulls thru  

*Sobroody* Sorry the snotty bonk didnt work  but good that your cycle seems to be more regular at least, I spent the weekend potting little tomatoes so am impressed by the bean pole , I am so  that ms is a sign, but at the same time am sure that its too early and that I am just going to be very upset and setting myself up for a big fall 

*Driver*   that the lab of love will do its stuff tonight    

*Mags* Glad that you had a nice day, it is really difficult talking to people about it for the first time isnt it - I think work will be a good distraction 

*Sammee* Good luck tommorow, I personally enjoy EC, when I hear they actually got an egg the relief is overwhelming and also the sleep is nice and relaxing too, it doesnt hurt and I never had any bleeding so   

*LadyV* I know hoe you feel, this whole process is easy to loose yourself in with all the stress and misery. try not to stress over one day though- I am sure that your cycle will not be messed up and the added stress is probably what is messing it up. Sending you a big   

Well had a headache all day and felt so sick couldnt eat until 3pm   keep thinking I am pregnant and feeling excited but then I KNOW it started too early and I am fooling myself  gonna be a big fall when I test if it is negative cos I keep finding myself thinking OMG I am pregnant   so not like me who is always so it wont work etc etc.....   guess I will know soon enough

Pix, karen - how are you feeling?

Pam


----------



## deepblue (Apr 8, 2009)

I have been lurking for a while and have found much useful information on this thread - many thanks to all of you.

I have finally posted because of Kellys post. On my first cycle I had 11 follicules but only two eggs collected.
Although my clinic denied it, I am convinced I ovulated early (I was on a short agonist protocol with no monitoring until 8 days after starting stims). Although I have sadly not got a BFP, my two subsequent cycles on a long protocol did much better - with 4 and 6 eggs collected under lower stimulation doses. I don't know what protocol you did Kellys but if it was short then unless your clinic is good on the monitoring, it could be that the long protocol might suit you better.

Hello to everyone else on this thread. My fingers crossed for all of you. I am hoping to do another cycle later this year at the lister but it's difficult to be too hopeful at my age. I have much appreciated all the discussion on this thread, particularly the own eggs, donor eggs dilemma and your honesty about all your thoughts as I also have been mulling all these things over.

deepblue


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi everyone:
I am kinda glad the weather is grim, makes going to work a bit easier. Hope everyone has an ok day.
I have been waking up at 6am (I thought it was because of the sun streaming first thing, clearly not today). So yes, one whole more hour to worry each day. I dread going to the loo.

My senior Line Manager felt it her duty to update the entire organisation of her teams whereabouts (2 colleagues away, 1 had emergency op plus moi). She emailed everyone and in it felt it necessary to say that I was having a minor op! (I was hoping to keep my absence quiet and if she had not got involved it would have been). So that means a week of people asking how I am.....and more lies damned lies.....I will do my best to say as little as possible so they guess, no I dont want to talk about it.

Deepblue
Just wanted to say welcome. 
I think we all find this thread very supportive, you are right there is so much knowledge here.


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

WOO HOO Driver for your 3 eggs!!!    

Anne, dont' fret, sweetie.  Our two youngest cats, Cleo and Chrissy, both came down with cat flu within days of us getting them.  We were told they'd probably always be weak and snotty - not a bit of it!  They're strong, sleek, glossy, FAT cats!  Never another days' illness from either of them.  

Welcome, Kelly - I'm so sorry about your EC.   I had over 9 follies, and only 3 eggs - the rest were filled with something they called granules, or granicles  Which is what you get when eggs don't develop apparently.  We have our follow up on 11th June, so we'll find out more then.  Do you have a follow up appointment booked?

Oh, LadyV, I know exactly what you mean.      

*g* Pam.  I'm not really a trekkie, but I have fond memories of various ST incarnations.  Movie was fab, though.  

*waving to deepblue*  

Just say it's a gynae procedure, Mag - they'll shut up fast.  

Thank you, the day at Preston Hall was fab - good dancing, although it was too hot for it really!


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Morning everyone.  It looks like I have taken your weather and replaced it with mine. Until today it has rained every day since I arrived but it looks like it is going to be sunny today.  We are going into Porto to have a look around this morning then hopefully by the pool this pm.

My AF has arrived this morning on day 21!  I am usually day 26-28.  This happened about 5 months ago.  I hope it doesn't affect my treatment. I was meant to go in to CRM on day 1-2 but won't be able to get there until day 4.  

Kellys.  I am sorry to hear about your treatment.  Try and get a follow up over the phone or you might have to wait a month, quite a few clinics seem to make you wait ages for your follow up apt as consultants are so busy.  I know many girls who have had a surprise result like yours can get a phone follow up a day or two later.

Mags.  Not long to testing now for you   

Pam, Karen and Pix.  I hope your 2ww's are not driving you too insane.


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Morning LAdies!

How are you all? Ali so glad AF arrived! 

Anne how's charlie?

Pix how are you getting on? When is Test day?

Pam and our other 2ww ladies? When do you test?

Thinking of you all

Sx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

oooh rude me

Hello to all our newbies   

Sx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi hunnies 

Naughty purple, its normally me that forgets to say hi to new peeps    How was ur weekend hunny, did u have a nice time at the bbq?  

tracey please bring our weather back in time for the weekend 

Mag just tell them u've had an op for piles that'll shut em up  

Hi anna and deepblue and everyone else.  Very quiet at work, boss off till thursday so hopefully able to pop on and off throughout the day  

kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Morning Kate!!  

BBQ and Braai were lovely thanks hun!!! not as crazy as yours by the sound of it!!!

how's the knee?

Sxxxx


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Really quick post from me, all 3 have fertilised !!!!     We are so shocked and pleased, ET at 12:55 tomorrow.

Sammeee - sorry i didn't get back on to answer your questions but the others gave you all the info you needed. Hope all is going well in EC land for you today.  

Hello to all, where has the sunshine gone today? Gotta scoot as not supposed to be on here.......

Thanks for all you support and kind words.


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

I said it on the other thread, too, but YAY Driver!  Fantastic news!!


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Purps - it was definately a crazy one, we werent intending the drinking games they just sort of happened.  Was a great laugh tho, esp when my neighbour wet herself     Knees bl00dy hurting but there seems to be no reason why to me i cant ever remember hurting it to get such an injury waiting for mri scan to come through so just have to wait and see.  Really hope i dont need an op, cant think of anything worse than being laid up for 4-6 weeks    Anyhow hunny are u are all set for tx starting?  I have fingers toes eyes and everything crossed for you that this is ur turn   , would cross legs but just on a high on cbdfm so hoping to release a sad old eggie this month and   it comes down the only sadder old tube thats not completly blocked  

Driver - oooooo wow hunny, well done     Good luck for et, are they putting all three back or are u gonna have a frostie?   

Hi anna you up to anything exciting today?


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey Driver Congrats sweetie!!! 

Kate, Can't remember how you hurt your knee Must have been a good time   

Don't cross those legs then hunny!!!    for BMS

Not sure whether going for this coming cycle yet, have acu tonight so will see what he says!

Morning Anna our literary lady

 &   to all

Sx


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Morning All,

my sickness has stopped, it was the only thing keeping me positive and feeling pregnant in the 2ww even though I knew it started too early- now I just feel totally back to normal and


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh Pam hunny!!     

It's a long way from over yet hunny!!! symptoms come and go hunny and this early no matter what symptoms you have they were mostly the drugs in your system!

A large proportion of people who end up with BFP's don't even have any symptoms, so hold on to that!

Try and dry those tears sweetie and take deep breaths! when do you test?

Sx


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Purple - I feel normal again, AF pains and my boobs have shrunk back to normal everything is normal     why do we have to go thru this, why is having a baby so hard


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh hunny I wish I had the answer to that one!!!

Sending you the biggest of   and try and hold on to hope for a little bit longer!

When is test day?

Sx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Purps -  fingers crossed that u go ahead from accu tonight hunny        Cant remember ever hurting my knee hun    i mean i remember it first hurting which was about 3 yrs ago but its one of those things where u think o if it doesnt go better i'll go to docs, then it eases off but it comes back again.  Must admit 3 years is a long wait for a docs appointment tho  

Pam these symptoms do come and go hunny all the time, we know how you are feeling hunny, we have all been there and sometimes it is so hard not to feel bitter     Thinking      for you and sending you a great big


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm gutted, have had to turn down an opportunity to be on 'Come Dine With Me', because they are filming in my area at the end of June...the week I'll be stimming and having scans/bloods. Would have loved to have done it but:
wouldn't be able to drink 
would have come across as a psycho/emotional mess because of the drugs
would have winged if there wasn't enough protein at the table! 

Anna x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

sobroody1 said:


> wouldn't be able to drink
> would have come across as a psycho/emotional mess because of the drugs
> would have winged if there wasn't enough protein at the table!


such a shame but this made me    so much Anna, I think you've made the right decision though! I'd have been next to useless during stimms

xxxx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh Pam        .  Look, there are lots of people who have symptoms early on (which are mostly from the HcG shot etc), then have nothing, and go on to have a BFP.  DON'T assume the worst at this stage.  Right now, you are PUPO.  Hold on to that, sweetie.

Morning Purps, Slycett.    Nothing special for me today - except catching a takeaway on the way home.  Wanted to slob tonight after busy weekend.


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

pam its so hard isn't it. I really think its the drugs hun. Try not to panic, it is so early for any pregnant symptoms. Way too early in fact. My boobs less sore too, but then our bodies are getting used to it. Today is my hardest so far, am sure I feel pains, hate going to loo. Roll on thursday . I am a nervous reck. Xxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

PamLS said:


> Purple - I feel normal again, AF pains and my boobs have shrunk back to normal everything is normal    why do we have to go thru this, why is having a baby so hard


Hi everyone, just a quicke! Pam lovey, you're only what, 8 days past tfr or something like that right? The symptoms you had were probably from the HCG trigger jab, it's totally normal that you don't feel the effects of that now. Your l'il embies have only just started digging in now so it'll be a little while before you start to feel any real symptoms from them. Stay  hon!

Mags - hope you're ok and enjoying the 2 week worry, er I mean wait! Try not to worry about the pains, again it could just be things digging in for the 9 month long haul!  

Anna - maybe I should call you "Dinna", I think I've now christened all the other Anna's with their own nicknames, don't you feel left out   Sorry you had to turn down your tv debut hon... 

Hi Sausage - enjoy your takeaway!

Hiya Purps! How are ya hon?



slycett said:


> Purps - it was definately a crazy one, we werent intending the drinking games they just sort of happened. Was a great laugh tho, esp when my neighbour wet herself   Knees bl00dy hurting but there seems to be no reason why to me i cant ever remember hurting it to get such an injury waiting for mri scan to come through so just have to wait and see. Really hope i dont need an op, cant think of anything worse than being laid up for 4-6 weeks  Anyhow hunny are u are all set for tx starting? I have fingers toes eyes and everything crossed for you that this is ur turn   , would cross legs but just on a high on cbdfm so hoping to release a sad old eggie this month and  it comes down the only sadder old tube thats not completly blocked


Your neighbour peed her pants?! OMG you must have peed yourself too, laughing at that! Hope your knee problem turns out to be nothing serious hon   

Hi Driver! Don't think we've "met" but good news on your fert rates hon! And wishing you the best of 
luck for ET tomorrow 

Love to all, better shoot as I'm sposed to be updating my English CV cos I'm gonna start looking for temp jobs back home, the market is crap here!

Laters!

xxx


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks Purple, Slycett, Annaof, Mags and Nix, 

I just cant shake it today, have been so happy and positive until now.. and now just feel  . DH is driving me mad and poor guy hasnt done anything at all except be in the same house- feel tired, snappy and     what a joy to live with eh. I want my good positive mood back, but I did think it quite strange that I was that happy  

Wont   any more today I promise 

Mags- you seem to be holding up well

Nix- good luck with the job hunt  

Annaof C- take away sounds nice, all I have eaten is crap this 2ww, chinese last night  

Purple- good luck with accu guy  

Slycett- hope the knee feels better, not the 3 year old injury part the druken day out part  

So-brrody-    think you should ask them to reschedule the show   

Pam


----------



## cdp (Jan 24, 2009)

Afternoon Laddies.

2nd scan today. 13 follies, no wonder i feel so bloated and sore. I'm not getting my hopes up too much as i know this does not mean everyone will have an egg and even that any of the eggs will become embies (due to poor egg quality). Next scan on Friday. Trying to stay positive and praying hard.

Driver - 100% fertilisation  . Thats great news.

Kate - We've had some showers today, but I need the sun as my legs are so pale. Our garden is lovely. I've put some veg in and it seems to be doing well. I'm so proud that I haven't killed the goji berries.

Pam - Try not to worry the sickness going could be a positive thing.  Sending you lot's of hugs and positive thoughts.   

Pix and Karen hope you are both ok.

Deepblue and anyother newbies welcome.

Love Claire


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

yayyy claire well done hunny bun     that ur eggies are all grade 'a'   

Nix where u bin girlfriend   U bin bein a bored assistant elsewhere?    Nope didnt pee myself laughing but did have to run to loo at one point came very close   

Sobroody - oooo thats one of mine and dh's fave programs   Prob right tho hun in turning it down, cant be having mood swings when doing a dinner party.  A frying pan round someones head after they've dissed ur dish would not have been a good idea.  Would have made great viewing tho  

Pam, mags, kazzie and princess pixie im sending u all some      and a great big   and loads of       to help you feel better

Hi to everyone else, gotta go, customer on phone wanting prices, bl00dy pain inthe bum


----------



## Sammeee (Feb 21, 2009)

Driver... Fantastic news.. 100% fertilisation!!...Wowee...  

Still feeling a bit woopsiefrom the general... Got 3 egs... Hubbyssample was 14 mil but good motility... his last samples have always been hundred and odd million so dunno what happened there... prob the stress from my car crash last week. ... Anyway we decided to opt for icsi to optimize our chances under the circumstances.... if all goes well ET thursday!!..         we get some fertilised and good enough to go back!!!..

Thankyou all for your answers to my questions and helpfulness!!..
Luv SammeeeX


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hello Nix hunny where have you been??

This job hunting over hear, does that mean you may move back??

Hello everybody else, 

Hugs

Sx


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Pam     Try not to worry. Early symptoms come and go and af could be implantation. When is your OTD? 

CDP - 13 follies! Wow!   they are full of lovely eggies

Slycett - I love it too! They have kept my name in case they come back to the area. If someone had been rude (or bought round a nasty bottle of plonk or nothing at all) I would not have been able to contain myself. I have cast iron pans so it might have turned into 'come kill with me'  

Nix - Dinna! I love it. My main hobby is cooking/baking and throwing dinner parties. Apple martini anyone? 

Purps  - glad I made you laugh

Sammee - good news re the 3 eggs fingers crossed you get some lovely embies   

Hi Anne, Anna, Mags, Pix and the rest of the team 

need to start my long drive home...have a hankering for a mojito...not good for a Tueday night! 

Anna x


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

what's wrong with Mojito's on a Tuesday nite then Dinna?

Well done Sammee!

Pix and Karen, how are you guys getting on?

Love to everyone else, I'm going to the gym (believe it or not   )

xxx


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

Pam, really sorry things are so tough. I am not doing that well actually, slight headache, some pains making me think its all over too and wondering how I will manage. Bloody beep went on preg test at boots this eve on my way out, I was soooooo fed up, I was trying to be discreet. Was in a foul mood. My DH is away til tomorrow. So not really great and struggling to be positive. But my OTD is Thurs, sooner than yours and I do think its way to early for you to call it over.XXXbig hug in the mean time.
X


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

oooooo its quiet here  

has everyone gone on holidays and left me all on my own


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Hey Kate,

I'm lurking, just feeling rather bleugh. 

How are you doing petal?

x


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

It is unusually quiet isnt it  
I am definitely not on holiday- but would like to dream that I am  


LV- sorry you are feeling bleugh


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Lucy hi hun im ok, just having a nose at a few hotels in borneo and gathering bits of info ready  Why are u feeling bleugh  

Pam - mmmm dreaming of holidays   i've got a weekend in blackpool in jukly and errrmmmm thats it


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Borneo- I have been there it was fab, why are you looking at hotels there if you are going to Blackpool


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I;m just in from watching a french film called Anything for her, then we went for an Italian..up for work early tomorrow so night all x


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

can recommend the Nexus resort in KK in Borneo Kate - wow wish i was going back 

Hi Everyone hope you are all well

x


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

well had a poor nights sleep last night and was hot -all usually a sign of oncoming AF. (plus soreness gone in my boobs)
Busy day at work today, some important meetings that I hope I dont have to run out of.
Last 48hrs have been really hard. Though its prob better I am back at work I am very nervous of AF making an appearance while I am there and its not an easy place to get out of without being seen.......

trying to hang in there with hope...only one more day to go.
x


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Mag.  You've done really well and you're nearly there!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning all  

Anna- I have a vision now of you on Come Dine With me    . yes, as Pam said- they could have resscheduled!!!!!    

Driver- Lots of luck for ET  

Pam & Mags- hang in there lovlies  

Purps- How are you hun?  

AnnaOfC_ Thanks hun for the positive cat news    

Kate- recovered for your hangover now?    

Pix - Glad you're chillin out hun  

Karen- Hope you are too?  

Ally- You ok hun?  

  to Ali, Beachy, Lainey, Fishy, Tracey, Sam, Nix, Sammee, Kellys, Mira, Steph, Laura, Zuri, Lucy, Pops, Claire, Suzie, Missy, Almond, LW, Sarah

Well, Charlie is doing well girls, he's put on 80grams since Monday morning and I think the average is 10grams a day for kitten growth  
He's playing hard, purring lots and even goes to his food bowl now  -but mostly we haev to remind him it's there  
Sad news is his little brother died on Monday in his sleep                  
His other bro is hanging on (I hope, I've not spoken to her yet today)

Me, well, the bi tchin AF arrived 3 days early yesterday- no symptoms, it just reared it's ugly red head    so bang goes another month for us.
fed up with it all now, must admit it's nice to have a distraction with Charliekins.

Lots of love
Anne
xxxx


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Mag - keeping everything crossed for you honey!  

Nix - we try to only drink at weekends. I'll need to give it up again soon for tx. 

Anne - so glad Charlie is doing well. So sad about his poor little brother 

Apprentice is on tonight woo hoo!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Anna- been watching Britains got talent?
x


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

I've got it recorded on series link. Last one I watched was on Monday.


----------



## Sammeee (Feb 21, 2009)

Good Luck for transfer today Driver... XX


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Sorry, should have said, "Morning all!" when I posted last!

  Morning all!

Anne, hooray that Charlie's doing so well!  I'm typing this with Pippi sitting beside the keyboard.  She's trying to 'accidentally' lean closer to the piece of cheese on my plate, and occasionally I have to stop typing to tap her on the head and go, "NO Pippi!" at which point she straightens up, and either sniffs around a bit or cleans herself as if she meant to do that all along.... ah, the mischief of cats...    I'm sorry about Charlie's little brother, and about af.  I had a bit of a show yesterday, which if it heralds af's arrival, means I'm headed for a 20 day cycle.  

Nuh-uh.  No WAY am I settling for a 3 week cycle.   I mean, that would mean one week with PMT, which always makes me feel like a) I'm going mad and b) I'm coming down with flu, a week of endo pain and recovery, and then, if I'm lucky, a week of 'normal' for every two weeks of crap.  

Anyway.  That's borrowing trouble.  It's not here yet.

I'll confess, I don't watch BGT or the Apprentice, although I do go and watch Susan sing on YouTube every now and then, and cry.    Husband watches Apprentice, but I have to leave the room, because I just get irate at the rank stupidity, ego, and misplaced values of the freak-show.

*cough*

My, I think I DO have PMT just now.  

Just fed Pippi the last of my cheese....  she's purring in my ear now...


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Bless litlle Pippi Anna  
I don't watch the Apprentice either- found myself wanting to punch the TV on the first episode so thought I'd better swich it off   

xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Morning ladies 

Zuri hello sweetie where u been hiding?  Will defo have a look there is it close to the reprofit clinic?  

Anne - good news about charlie  so sad about his little brother tho .  Sorry about af turning up hun, do you do any monitoring of ur cycle sweetie?   

Anna - i started watching the apprentice like anne but only watched the first one, they all seem a bit up their own arses to me  

Mag, pam, kazzie, and princess pix im still thinking       for you all and praying you all get a huge bfp    

Beachy hi hunny, hope the film was a good one 

Well the news here is that after 3months i have finally got a peak on the monitor    On day 14 as well     So looks like we are on for a bonkathon today and 2moz   Had a bd sunday and monday and only missed yesterday as we were too knackered   know its only a tiny tiny chance and it prob wont work anyway but we gotta try havent we  

Hi to everyone hope ur all ok 

Kate
xxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Kate   The only monitoing I do is checking my ovu sticks but I know these can show the LH surge a bit late so this month it's gonna be from about day 7 of cycle for us, and yes, like you say, we have to try hunny cos one day you never know, it may just happen  
Gonna go for a Chinese Herb Consultation on Thursday night- in Kings Heath, will let you know how I get on.
I have pretty much given up on acu now and no mroe DHEA... feel much healthier since I've stopped taking it too


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Anne - know what you mean about the dhea it gave me the most horrendous headaches    I couldnt even lift or move my head round at one stage.  Good luck with the chinese herbs hun, yes defo let me know how you get on.  Im on a health kick again here, taking the prenatal (we do live in hope dont we )  selenium zinc and cq10, dont know if it'll make any difference as half the time i forget to take em  

Yes sweetie we gotta keep trying who knows what'll happen


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

You certainly have got to try, Kate! And have fun doing it.... *bobbing eyebrows* 

Whatever makes you feel healthier can't be bad, Anne.



slycett said:


> Anna - i started watching the apprentice like anne but only watched the first one, they all seem a bit up their own arses to me


You got it in one, Kate....


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Kate - enjoy the bonkathon! 

Yes the apprentice candidate are up their own arses but they are oh so entertaining. DH says the reason I'm obssessed it because I interview for a living...probably true! 

Clinic just called, baseline is on the 16th June, then I start stimming. EC/ET should be wc27th. Back on the roller coaster we go! 

Anna x


----------



## Sammeee (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi everyone...............

Just a quickie... 2 out of my 3 eggs are now embryos...YIPPEEEEEE !! m ET tomorrow so a 2day transfer!!... Cant wait!!


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi,

Started bleeding this morning so thought AF was here but had woken up feeling so so sick and was so happy thinking I was pregnant again. Anyway decided sod it am having a lovely bath so did lay in the bath for an hour then DH had said he wanted to go to a local auction so went into total denial pretending no AF and went out happy and smiling then to B&Q where I needed the toilet and noticed that the bleeding was now red- but still only when I wiped, walked round B&Q and on the way home said to DH may as well buy a test  and do it now seeing as AF here, no point waiting for another 2 days

According to clearblue digital I am 3-4 weeks pregnant 

Now I cant stop      have left a message on local clinic ansaphone, lister nurses and e-mailed Jaya.......

now just to wait..............

Anyone got any other ideas?

Pam


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Replied on Liser Pam x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Pam - oh wow hunny      and sending loads of       your way.  Really wish i could help more than that but have no idea    

Sammee - yay go girl, well done on 2 little embies   

Sobroody - good luck for this cycle hunny      

Hi anne


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Sh1t Pam!!! That's better than I EVER did on a CB digi, your levels MUST be good! Is there a hospital with an early pregnancy unit near you?  Can you get a Beta HCG blood test done anywhere? Or how about your GP?  Can't you just go to the local clinic instead of calling them? You need progesterone like RIGHT NOW!!  Did the Lister give you any? Have you got a few left?  I'd shove 2 up there straightaway and then get yourself along to a medical type person quick smart for some more until you can get any info from the Lister...


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Nix - the actual test said 1-2 and the leaflet with it says that means 3-4 weeks pregnant cos the 1-2 is weeks conception, which is what I meant not that the test said 3-4   what did your test say? 1-2 as well?

The IVF nurses rang and said congratulations on being pregnant and not to panic as bleeding in early pregnancy is very common      I have not for one minute felt happy to be pregnant so far seeing as the bleeding started before the result so have just felt panic and numb and    even when I saw it say pregnant I just felt like I knew it would say that and I am loosing it.

I am on one cyclogest a day and they said to increase it to morning and night- so I took one now just to help it out  

There is still red there when I wipe but still no proper bleeding so       cramp is awful though so that is worrying me    they said get a blood test if I can, so I have e-mailed and said should I try and get one today or wait till Friday which is what my local clinic have offered me this am when I rang them. They were useless and said maybe its implantation- after 12 days    then they said maybe its the trigger- taken 14 days ago    

If cant get thru to the clinic locally again I could pop into A&E seeing as I am a Sister there so its easy to pull strings but also means I may as well just announce to everyone what is going on    they all know anyway they guessed after I disapeared for the first treatment 

Ooo this is so hard- impossible to feel happy at all


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Firstly, Pam, congratulations!    Everything you're describing can be normal for a healthy pregnancy.  If your colleagues already know, then get yourself there NOW for a blood test!  What does it matter if they know your business, as long as you know what you need to know?  You need to get peace of mind asap, so you can stop panicking and start enjoying.


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Sammee - congrats on the 2 embies!

Pam - congratulations you are pregnant! The cramps are probably your uterus expanding for the embies. You need 2 blood tests 48 hours apart to see your levels rising!  

Anna x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ermmmmm think im a bit confused ladies   I've tried having a look at the nexus resort and it keeps coming up malaysia    Im not actually going to borneo in malaysia im going to borneo in czech republic for tx      

Pam - have you tried any private clinics where you are hunny?


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

AnnaofCumberland said:


> Firstly, Pam, congratulations!  Everything you're describing can be normal for a healthy pregnancy. If your colleagues already know, then get yourself there NOW for a blood test! What does it matter if they know your business, as long as you know what you need to know? You need to get peace of mind asap, so you can stop panicking and start enjoying.


YEAH! What she said! The important thing is knowing what the hell is going on and making sure you're getting the right meds. I can't believe how STUPID your local clinic is and I'd be writing to complain if that was me (but not right now tho, you've got other priorities!)

I'm not very impressed with the Lister either (it IS the Lister right?) How completely blase can they get?! 

Sod your colleagues, please get your bloods done and if you need to twist someone's arm to get hold of some more progesterone then do it! I certainly would in your position! And I'd be using 4 a day, not 2 but I am the Queen of the self medicators so perhaps not the best person to listen to under the circs!

And then hurry up and *REST!!!!!!*
                    

Oh and lest we forget - *fertility friends does NOT advocate self medication*


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

And just to close the circle:  What Nix Said!  

Lots of                    for you, Pam.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Nix


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Pam - forgot to say there is no way its the hcg shot, that leaves your system within 7 days...idiots!


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

slycett said:


> Ermmmmm think im a bit confused ladies  I've tried having a look at the nexus resort and it keeps coming up malaysia   Im not actually going to borneo in malaysia im going to borneo in czech republic for tx


Um, isn't it _Brno_  Too much [email protected] messes up your geography innit!   



AnnaofCumberland said:


> And just to close the circle: What Nix Said!


   Hey Sausage, how are ya?

Hey Anne so sorry to hear of your ickle puddy cat problems  especially about Charlies l'il bruv  Apart from that how's you and Jas?

Sammee - good luck for ET hon and 2 out of 3 is pretty damn good, well done hon!    

Hey Dinna  - who do you think is gonna win the Apprentice then? They all seem a bit fick to me to be honest. Although nothing will beat the dumb **** last year who claimed to be Jewish but thought a Kosher chicken was a halal chicken that had just had to be blessed by a rabbi or whatever idiocy it was he came out with! Actually who's left in? The last one I saw was ages ago! I hope that blonde girl's still in, she seemed to be really good. And have they got rid of that miserable cow yet? The one with a face like a smacked **** who was in all the papers claiming to be a swinger a few weeks ago (blleeeeuuurrgh, my stomach still churns when I think of it!)

Hi to everyone else, need to make a move as we have visitors coming tomorrow for the weekend and I've done NO shopping and the place looks like several bombs have hit it! Laters!

xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Nix- Thanks hun. Me and Jas are ok ta, just grateful that Charlie looks like he's gonna be ok  
still no job for Jas. the problem is he's got no real "qualifications" and the one he is having an exam on isn't for a couple of weeks - and that's of he passes. We've had so mich on the last week or so he's not had any time to revise.
Very stressful but I'm sure it'll be ok in the end  
have a nice weekend with your visitors hun


----------



## dimsum (Apr 16, 2008)

Fingers crossed for you Pam


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

slycett said:


> Ermmmmm think im a bit confused ladies  I've tried having a look at the nexus resort and it keeps coming up malaysia   Im not actually going to borneo in malaysia im going to borneo in czech republic for tx


haha Kate - figured you got the wrong Borneo 

Wow Pam just saw your news over on the other thread - just been having a quick lurk, sorry not done any personals for ages I've been a bit busy - but what fantastic news, sounds to me like it's good news Pam - i'll reply proper over on the other thread later

xx


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Nix - its the QVC shopping channel task tonight. Should be a hoot! I think Kate will win, she actually seems to be a nice human being and pretty switched on (other than getting off with that tall muppet..poor judgement) 
Lorraine is still in it. I can't stand her but she is doing better in the tasks and listening to others. Debra (v blue eyes) is also a miserable cow 

All very amusing

Dinna x


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks for your messages everyone,

I went and had bloods taken and am just waiting for the result now   

cant say I have felt anything other than numb and sad today, definitely no happiness at being pregnant seeing as the bleeding started before the test.. will just have to wait and see but even this HCG wont tell me much will it

Does anyone know what it should be 12 dpo?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pam- Try this chart
http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels.html#hcg

/links


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

sorry - no time for personals; just wanted to post this link for Pam

http://www.betabase.info/

you will see there can be a huge range!

/links


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks Anne and Little Jenny

My result has come back as ...... 8     the clearblue should not even have registered at that level    According to Anne's chart average should be 50 at this stage, according to LJ median is 36 but lowest recorded that went on to a healthy pregnancy is 2  

Doesnt look likely does it    will just have to wait and see on Friday what it is then   

Thanks everyone


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Jeez Pam, Look it's very very early doors so I'm praying that those numbers keep doubling, I mean it's not even OTD today is it?                       
xxx


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

No not for another 2 days, OTD is Friday


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh Pam hunny      

Here's       that fridays test is double and you go from here!!

The ladies have said everything I would have and more, just know we are all here sending so much positivity to you and your precious cargo!!

Hugs

Sxx


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Pam   your numbers increase  

Donkey xx


----------



## Sammeee (Feb 21, 2009)

Oh pam.........Sending u lots of     and   ur numbers increases!!X


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Pam -       for you sweetheart


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

OOoo Pam! You have numbers before you're supposed to - That's a good thing? No?! Lots of love laydeeeeeee!!

x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pam- You have everyone   for you hunny.
Look how little Charlie pulled through with all your prayers ( I know it's not quite the same but you know what I mean)


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

:-it's a bfn, numb. Going to work. Lots of wine and coffee so. X


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Mags so sorry


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Mags i'm so sorry     x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

So sorry Mag hunny      

Take care of yourself today!

Sx


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

So sorry Mags xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mag    so sorry sweets, take care x


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm sorry, Mags.        Coffee, wine and any other treats you fancy sound like a great plan.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Oh Mags- So very sorry hunny, eat, drink and pamper - you deserve it sweetie    

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Mags - wanted to give you one of these  .  There are no good words (well not that I can think up), but we are all here for you in any way we can be.  Love, Malini xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Aw Mags, I'm so sorry. Get stuck into that wine and coffee chuck.  

Pam - any news on the HCG front?

Sorry to be so brief - off to do the monthly shop.

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Malini & Mira


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Have to say, Mags, sad as I was at my chem preg, I am REALLY ENJOYING drinking coffee again.  And have consumed an entire bottle of margaritas in three evenings.  More       

Morning Anne, Mira, Malini.  

How's Charlie doing now, Anne?  He pooping right?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi AnnaC- Charlie is doing so much better, hard poos , eating well, he even meowed for his breakfast today   and he's gone from 480grams on Monday to 590 today!!
Weaning him off his formula milk now to get him eating his pouches  
xx


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh Anne that's lovely news - hi to you too.  I have cuddled my Charlie and thought of yours often. 

And AnnaofC, I too love my coffee and am about to go brew a pot of the really strong stuff - Nix has assured me that it hasn't kept France from repopulating itself!!!

Mir - monthly shop!!! - that is organised.  How do you do that?  I wish I could remember everything I wanted so I only had to go once a month.

Mags - here is another one   - it is so sad, bitter and disappointing.  

M xxx


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Mags, I'm so so sorry.   Please take your time to recover from this set back, I've been on the Pimms and Gin since we got back from the Jinemed last week. I'm not far from you geographically so please do not hesistate if you need a real hug and shoulder together with a G&T.   

Pam any news? All the spiders have been washed away form the bedrooms by all the flooding so you're safe to come and stay but best bring an umbrella....   

Pixie nohut and Kazzie, I hope our Turkish delights are ok  

Anne, thanks again for your lovely texts, so pleased to hear Charlie is expanding nicely  

We're still upside down here but we've got the flood damage listed and quotes back and the cost so far is £18.5k. We're just waiting for his insurers to comment, they didn't send out an assessor so we got our own in to take independent pictures and lists. I now have a new PC (mine failed the day before Jinemed trip) and we have a roof over our heads at last so we are sleeping better. 

We're talking about trying another ICSI cycle in July at the Jinemed again. I've not bothered with testing my blood sugars for over a year with everything going on but I tested 2 days ago and found they were double what they should be so I'm back on metformin, silly me for not checking before. (You're not the only self medicating naughty one Nix!)

Lightweight xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

This is all so sad isn't girls...... when you see some of the [email protected] that have kids and treat them like sh!t and then there's us..all we want to do is love our little ones and make them happy   

xx

HI LW-


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Mags - oh hunny im so sorry     be gentle with urself have as much coffee and wine as you like sweetheart   

Anne - defo makes me sick, remember our first negative and i was sort of ok for a bit till it come on the news about a 6month old little girl who had died, she had been sexually and physically abused by her own father.  It broke my heart, i was so angry and was shouting my head off at scott about it and then just for cried for hours, the cruel [email protected] hope they all rot in hell  

OK rant over, feel better now 

Hi everyone, hard to post today boss is back so just sneaked on here while he's outside  

Hi miranda, mallini, sobroody, anna, zuri, purple, lucy, sammee, pixie, kazzie, sam, natasha, ali, ally and everyone else.  Try and sneak on again later.

Tried bms last nite but wasnt till really late, dh had had a few pints and to be honest he could have kept going all nite    Had to stop him in the end as i was bl00dy knackered     Oh well still got a chance later i suppose 

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey, don't knock it Kate... gggggg

YAY for Charlie, Anne!  He's a strong little boy and a fighter.  

LW, I'm glad things are starting to get organised, but I'm still so sorry you've had to deal with this, too.  

Mmmm Malini... I haven't had a strong coffee yet today, and my lovely car's in for a service, so I can't go get one!  Argh!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Kate- gooo Scottie gooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Can i just say im not normally that lucky


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Morning Everyone,

*Mags* I am so sorry hun, dont give up yet though if AF hasnt arrived there is still hope. Vic on the Lister thread tested on OTD and got a BFN and 3 days later a BFP and that was twins  , hope that you are OK, it takes a while to come to terms with it all sending you a big   

*Slycett*    at what you will go to for the cause   drunk DH that go all night is pushing it  

*AnnaofC* think that margaritas sounds like a really good idea and may try it as well 

*Anne* I am so glad that Charlies is improving so much    he's obviously a little fighter 

*LW* I am glad that you have a plan for the next treatment, I think it really helps. Sounds like you have had a nightmare with your house I am glad that it is getting sorted and hope that the insurance pay up.... they should do by the sound of it  

*Miranda* my nexy HCG is tommorow, good luck with a months shopping  

Well the bleeding is still there but I didnt bleed at all overnight so maybe if I stay in bed all the time it will go away  only problem is, I did a clearblue digital this am and it said 'not pregnant'   feel confused about yesterdays results and just dont know if I am coming or going, I know its going to be a BFN to me and just cant seem to have the energy to feel anything at the moment. The   will follow all too soon I have no doubt.

Got an offer on our house yesterday   and the house we want has been taken off the market  after a year trying to buy it, I feel a bit exhausted by everything at the moment and dont care 

I really need a holiday....

Pam


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pam-  , can't offer any advice , only a hug x


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Mag - I'm so so sorry        

Pam - I'm keeping everything crossed for your second blood test. When is it? 

LW - glad you have a roof!  

Hi to everyone else
Just a really quick catch up. Taken 10 mins for lunch. Have a stack of work to get through before I leave tonight and I need to leave on time as we're taking our puppy to his first obedience training class! 


Anna x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Pam       sweetheart.  Wish i could be of more help  

Hi anna good luck with the doggy training class   Dont work too hard


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Anne &  Slycett - Thanks for the hugs, think the cracks are beginning to show in my I dont care attitude    

Sobroody- HCG tommorow


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

It does get to you like that Pam when you just think, fcuk it, I can't be arsed with any of it


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Anne - yeah hun i second that     Its so blo0dy hard pretending that ur ok that it doesnt matter, i mean if it didnt matter we wouldnt keep constantly going through it would we   Fertiles will never EVER understand what we go through, BUT at least we have each other on here.   

Pam - Hope ur ok hunny   

Pixie and Kazzie - not heard anything from either of you last few days, really hope your both ok


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi lovely ladies  

Pam -    

Mags -  

Anne - so glad that Charlie is picking up   Twiglet managed to go to work with DH this morning, he'd got in the van and hid under the false floor, started meowing half way down the road  

Laura - so glad your pussy turned up   How are the chiplets now, all better  


Haven;t read very far back, so   to everyone, hope i haven't missed anything major  


Holiday now booked, go to Majorca on the 6th July for a week all-inclusive with DH and some friends, it's nice to have something to look forward to   One of my friends going is TTC, but only came off the pill a couple of months ago and i was convinced she was already PG, we think she just hasn;t started naturally ovulating yet now, she's missed two AFs, but had a BFN last month. I feel like a mother-hen as she's confiding in me, don't ask me what i'll be like if it turns out she's PG instead


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Oooo fishy - holiday sounds lovely - all inclusive too i love free booze


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Fishy- Poor Twiggers!!! he's lovely. Is he affectionate?
xxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Kate - that's the idea hun, sun, sea and LOTS of alcohol   we are going with friends that we normally spend every weekend with in a pub, so hey, a 7 day weekend will be on the cards   Bargain price too, can't wait, we'll have our friends 3 and 7 year olds with us too, which will be fun  

Anne - he is a soppy sod and very spoilt, bit of a teenager though at 5, once he's had enough fuss, he'll hit out or bugger off, he's very mad as well   The elderly neighbours of our estate love him, they'll spend ages outside talking to him and giving him a fuss, bless him!


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Guess what........... the pregnancy test this afternoon says I am pregnant again


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Pam - ooooo very interesting - perhaps the one you did earlier wasnt concentrated enough


----------



## Sammeee (Feb 21, 2009)

Pam think you really need to have your betas checked..... Weird tests uh!.. were they different brands?  

Well got my 2 embies back on board grade 1 and 2 so now on the 2ww!!.... 

Hi evryone else....Hope ur all okay, or as okay as can be, !! 

Gonna go put feet back up now!!

Luv Sammeee X


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi girls just a quickie as got back very late early hours Wednesday morning, spent yesterday running around unpacking and went to work early today and will be again tomorrow.

Pam, congratulations - hope the next beta finally puts your mind at rest.

Mags really sorry hun, wish it could have been a BFP for you too  

Just wanted to pop in and say hi, I am around, I have been getting some symptoms which have happened in the last few days but trying not to read too much into it. Sometimes I feel absolutely fine and I get depressed and think it hasn't work and others I do actually feel pregnancy symptoms but know the drugs can also give you symptoms too.

I mean it would be a miracle if I was pregnant at 41 with no PGD and just one embie. 

The other thing I wanted to ask is if you are going to test early ( not sure I am ) when is the best time to do it from and how do you count the DPO, is it from EC or ET I had EC on Monday 18th May and ET Wednesday the 20th May. 

My official test day is next Tuesday but going to the docs so probably won't have results back until the next day at the earliest.

Good luck Pixie, I am   that it is your turn.

LW, glad to hear you have a plan I will probably PM you when I feel less tired and things are less hectic, though feel terrible saying that as you must be far more exhausted and in much more turmoil then me.  

Lucy - will also email you when I feel better too as I discussed that protocol with the Prof face to face. I went to see him the day before I left to discuss what to do about protocols if there is another cycle, wasn't being negative just realistic when you think what happened with my single egg then SET.

Hi everyone else, I am going to lie down, I am being trained at work at the moment and was struggling to keep alert and awake so need to make sure I make it through tomorrow in respectable shape!

Take care all love Karen xxx.


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Pam     must be exhausted.  Take care x

mags so sorry 

Donkey xx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi everyone.  I am back from Portugal. Had a lovely time with my friends.

Pam.  I have everything crosses for an increased leve tomorrow.  

Mag.   so sorry sweetie

Pix and Kazzie how are your 2ww's going

I have everything confirmed for my tx.  I have to take the pill for 2 weeks from this sat then have a prostap dr jab on 12th June.  They are estimating that the donors EC date would be around 10 July if all goes well.

I heard from Lainey today.  She is 16 wks now and doing OK.  Still feeling sick but it has eased off a bit.

I am glad I only have one day of work until the weekend.  I wish I could have 1 day weeks every week.

Better go.  DH reminded me that washing is still out on the line.


----------



## deepblue (Apr 8, 2009)

Mags - I am so sorry  

Pam - hope that the next blood test shows all it should  

Anne - I am so pleased Charlie is doing well. He is a little ray of sunshine!


Hello to everyone. Thank you for the welcomes to the thread. You are very kind

deepblue


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Evening All,

*Tracy* Glad you had a good holiday, re the washing being on the line..... tell him you are busy and he can get the washing in    *men*   

*Karen* My OTD is 14 days after EC so for you it would be Monday not Tuesday, good luck   am   for you 

*fishface* ooo can I come on holiday with you, booze and sun sounds heavenly right now  

*Slycett* thanks for your lovely messages 

*Anne* hope little Charley is still doing well  

*Sobroody* good luck at the obedience class, all 3 of mine could do with them but I was always working shifts and missing half of them - so they are a wild unruly bunch  

*Sammee* congratulations on being PUPO    

*Donkey & deepblue* Evening, thanks for your messages  

*Mags* hope that you are OK  

*Ali* hope the head is better  

Well am     harder than I have ever    that things improve tommorow, think the bleeding is slowing down although it was heavy earlier.   HCG is more than 8 

Pam


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi girls

Sorry not been on much since Friday but since getting home from Devon on Monday I have been suffering with an awful migraine.  Have been in bed almost permanently since Tuesday but just starting to feel ok now.  My friend came over tonight with dinner, more nurofen, bonjela for my ulcerated mouth, ice cream for my mouth too   and some other provisions and now am feeling much more mended.

have been thinking of you all and missed you too!

Pam - keeping up my crossed everything for you for tomorrow   

Pixie and Kazzie -    for you both !!

Will read back over the last week and post again x


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Mags - i am so sorry


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

*Pam* - hang in there    hope so much that your next beta shows a raise in HCG level   

*Mags* - so sorry it was a negative  - sending you huge   

*Kate* - it's Brno you'll be going to if going to Reprofit, not Borneo!  think Borneo would be a much more exciting destination though! There's a useful thread under the Czech section called Places to stay in Brno: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=94929.285 I stayed in an apartment (Eva's) which was really nice and close to the clinic, there was an even nicer apartment downstairs from us in the same building (Jana's) which would be a good one to go for if she not already booked and you don't want to stay in a hotel.

*Anne *- so glad Charlie is better! 

*Kazzie* - I'm in the don't test early camp  - as in why put yourself through the torture of a false BFN - seen so many people not get a BFP until on or after their test day... and I always liked to hang onto the feeling that I was PUPO for as long as possible! Having said that , I think that if you was going to test early I would think the Sunday would be the earliest you would see a line. Good luck hon, hope so much that that embie is digging in there!   

Just thought I'd let you all know -

not sure how many of you also read the PR bumps thread, but our Nicks (Nicky W), who was the founder of the original PR thread, has just managed to get a natural  a year after having little Emily, at age 40! 

I also read on another FF thread that one of our former PR regulars, Beans 33, had her little boy earlier this month, called Stuart - yay!!! 

I'm fine, have lovely sexy cankles so taking it easy as much as I can, baby's head is right down and engaged so could be any time now, having quite a lot of Braxton Hicks (or Branston Pickles as my friend calls them!  ) we finally put our cot together yesterday so am now all ready (or as ready as I can be!  very excited/nervous!), seeing it by our bed when I woke up this morning made it all feel so real! made me feel so happy 

Sorry to those I've missed - sending lots of love to everybody! 

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning Team PR

Steph   can imagine you must be very emotionally at the moment, can't wait to hear your good news, not long now x

Nicky -woohoo, congrats chick, that's fantastic news, so happy for you and DH x


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi All,

Sorry I haven't been around. I haven't completely cuaght up with the thread but I thought if I waited until then it would never happen as the thread moves so quickly.

Dimsum and Mags - I am so sorry about the BFN. It is so devastating.  

Pam - I really  am     that the beta results are good. Good luck for today!

LW - I'd like to send you        for all that you have been through lately. I am so sorry.

Tracey -     I am so excited for you!

Ally - I am so pleased for you that the Washington trip went well - or as well as it could. I find that no matter the news its always hard though.    Hopefully the docs here can tailor your tx according to what you have learnt.

Anne - I am soo pleased that Charlie is ok. He is so gorgeous!

Samee - I hope the 2ww goes well.   

Steph - wow! the time is really coming around. Its so exciting. Your little one is nearly here.

Pix - I hope you've had a good trip back!   

Kate - how is your knee?

Mir - congratulations on getting the job! When did you start?

Ali - I was so pleased for you that AF arrived. How are things at work going hun?

Hi Nix - how are you?

AnnaofC - how are things going with you?

Hi Almond, Missy, Laura, Beachy, Fishy, Purple, Lucy, Malini, Anna, Donkey, Jspuds, WW, LJ, Hazelnut, Claire, Kelly and everyone esle.

I'm doing ok. I'm just waiting for my scan on Monday and I must say it has felt a little like the 2ww. I am so worried about mc. I think that would finish me off. We were in Norfolk for the bank holiday weekend and it was very nice and relaxing. The weather is looking good and I'm not working today so I am plannning on doing lots of fun stuff.

Love,
Suzie.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Morning ladies 

Steph thanx for the info hunny   Do you have a link where i can look at the apartments please?  Really think it would be better for us than staying in hotel.  Not long for you now hunny, can only imagine how happy you must feel, hope i get a chance to feel it for real soon   

Tracey - i too would love a one day week   Oooo fingers and toes crossed for you, not long to wait for you now     

Suzie     good luck for your scan on monday sweetheart   

Ali - sorry ur feeling so poo at the monday, what a wonderful friend to bring you icrcream tho    

Hi to everyone else, gotta keep it short there are only 2 of us here today 

Didnt manage bms so not even on the 2ww this month. Cant believe i have waited 3 bl00dy months to ov and we havent managed any bms   

Kate
xxxxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Sammee - congrats on being pupo hunny


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi ladies - sorry for the "me" post and I will be brief. 

I got pregnant again right after my m/c.  I had a scan yesteday.  Using the m/c as my LMP I was at 7 weeks 5 days but by size I was at 8 weeks so I have been given an EDD of 7th January 2010.  There was a healthy heartbeat of 171 bpm and we were shown the little head and heart and brain and even limbs!  I am still scared but feel much better now we have had the scan and seen the heartbeat!  I feel sick but I don't care.

As before, I am not going to update you on this thread cos I think it would be insenstivie and I like to keep the focus on Kate's story here.  So you'll have to PM me or check out the PR "bumps and babies" thread if you want the details.  However, I wanted you all to know now.  

And yes I do know how lucky I am to get pregnant so easily.  

love to all - I will do personals soon but am having computer problems at home still and work is busy so time is limited right now.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Littlejenny - congrats sweetheart, wishing you a healthy and happy 7 and a half months


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Congratulations LJ wishing you lots of love and a healthy 7 months!!  

Donkey xx


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Wonderful news LJ! So happy for you.

Pam - how are you feeling today? Hoping your numbers do what they should do 

Hi everyone

x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi all  

LJ- Wow!!!! bloody brilliant news Mrs!!! Very very happy for you    

Suzie hun- Enjoy your weekend and lots of luck for Monday scan  

Tracey- Glad you had nice hols  

Steph- I am so excited for you too hun. You are gonna be a lovely mummy  

Deepblue-  

Pam-   for you hun  

Ali- Sorry you've been poorly babes  

Kate- Thers always next month for us hun  

Nikkw- My god hun, how brillaint. Congrats to you   

Hi and   Beachy, Donks, Pops, Laura, Mira, Lucy, LW, Lainey, Missy, Almond, Alls, Pix, Karen, Fishy, Mags, Sarah, Dimsum, Malini, AnnaofC, Anna, Jersey, Hazlenut, Claire, Sammee,Becks, Kelly, Zuri, Sam, Nix,. Purps

Well, I went for a Chinese herb consultation last night and it went ok, the woman was a bit concerned with my periods though, she said it's not that great that I have a tiny bit of spotting for a day before the actual AF arrives and that it happens when I finish too.
She said it's better if it starts and ends quickly. Not sure why that is  

I have to say the herbs are F'ING DISGUSTING!!!!!!!!
My house stinks really bad too  
Still, if they're gonna help me then I'm happy to keep going  

Anne
xxxx


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Morning Everyone,

*Ali* Hope that you are feeling better hun  

*Stephjoy* Ooo congratulations, having the cot up must be sooo exciting and the head engaged, good luck with the Branston Pickle contractions  

*Suzie* Good luck for the scan on Monday, the waiting just never ends does it!!! 

*Anne* why isnt it good that your AF starts slowly, I would have thought that was totally normal, mine does too    about the stinky house and horrid taste just   that it makes a difference for you 

*Slycett*   for not fitting in the BMS   thats such a shame, you will just have to drink lots this month and make the most of the lack of stress of the 2ww 

*LJ* Congratulations on the         that is amazing news its brilliant, keep us updated 

*LV* Going totally mad today waiting for the phone to ring, I had bloods this morning and they said they should be back at about 12 so  

OK going totally mad   I did another pee stick this morning and it was positive again and the bleeding seems to be slowing down so have started to feel excited even though I know I have been bleeding and have a low low HCG but am just feeling positive today and am    that the HCG has nicely shot up- after all 3 positive tests now and they dont even measure 8 so  

Pam


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Anne - the herbs are revolting aren't they? I've got more used to them now and find them a bit more palatable (I actually vomited the 2nd time I had them!) and they do change from week to week, some weeks are marginally better than others. I've found that adding honey then it makes them slightly more bearable. I've noticed a change in my AF since taking them which I think is good.

Pam - sounding promising... Goodness I really hope you get good news. Where's that phone call?!

xx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Sammeee - congrats on being PUPO  

Tracey - wow, so glad your t/x didn't take too long to come around - are you getting excited now  

Pam - hopefully you won't be allowed to drink for the next 8 months, so my holiday would be VERY boring  

Steph - thanks for the news about NickyW, that's fantastic, please give her our love   You must be SOOOO excited, can't wait to hear your news  

LJ - well done hun, its fantastic news, please keep intouch, even if just a little bit  

Anne - weird, i spot too, sometimes for days before, i wonder why it isn't good  


Have a lovely HOT weekend everyone


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Pam - ooo hunny im      like a mad woman here for you     I will definately make up for it by drinking the beer fridge dry this weekend   

Anne - glad u got on ok - keep a few mints handy for after the herbs  

Lucy - hi hunny u ok?  Got anything nice planned for the weekend?  

Just emailed the owners of apartments in brno to see if they are available for when we go, know its a bit early but thought i'd better start me prepartation cos im a bit slapdash sometimes


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

******************* BREAKING NEWS***********************


My HCG is now 40       (it was 8 2 days ago) still low but that has over doubled so am happy, although still bleeding a bit     OMG for the first time in my life I can say.......... I am PREGNANT      

My progesterone is 24.9, is that OK?

Pam


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Congratulations, LJ!!!  That's wonderful news!       

Pam - thinking of you and   hard.  

EDIT - OMG!  Pam!  You're PREGNANT!!!  I don't know how I'm not jumping round the office!  (I'm in the hot desk room - they would think it odd... ggg)  HUGE congratulations!  I know you're going to be anxious - can your clinic or the EPU advise on the bleeding and the best course of action?


----------



## cdp (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi all

Sammee - congratulations on your ET. I'll keep    for you and sending you lot's of   

LJ- Congratulations on your  . Thats great news.

Lightweight - glad to hear that everything is starting to get sorted after the flood.

Anne - Charlie sounds like a little sweetie. I think it's funny when my dh gets in and Tiba meows for food, even if shes just been fed. She knows he will give her a piece of cheese or ham. She's such a 'daddys girl'. Sorry to hear AF arrived.

Mags- so sorry to hear about your BFN.  

Pam - I'm really hope that your BFP grows. Have you had the results back yet?

Hi to Nix, pix, fishy, Anneofc, Kate, deepblue and everyone else.

We had our 3rd scan today. Now have 15 follies, all about the same size, but not quiet big enough for EC, So back on Mon. for another scan. Am off work today as feeling really uncomfortable. 

Love Claire


----------



## cdp (Jan 24, 2009)

Pam Congratulations on your . I'm so happy for you.

Love Cliarex


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Pam -         that is a fabulous increase and the increase is so much more important than the numbers!!


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Well done Pam - start to think   now


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pam & LJ- 

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO pleased for you chicks.

Lets pray we're congratulating our 2ww girls, Pix & Karen soon 

Hi Claire- Great follies 

Fish & Lucy- not sure why it's not good to spot....she did mention something about possible thin lining


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Well it is good news today on the thread!!

CONGRATS PAM!!!!!            

Hey Kate - you are being super organised, I'm well impressed! Go chick! Not much planned for the weekend apart from sitting on my   in the sunshine - the weather is lush today so praying it holds. What about you?

Hi Anne!

Where are our 2ww girls? 

Anyone heard from Ally?

Oooo forgot to say that our mortgage got approved yesterday so it's all systems go with our new house, I'm so excited! We're moving to Surrey - so going to be a bit of a change from zone 2 London we are at the moment. I can't wait - it's got a HuGE garden and I can't wait to get planting and grow all my own veg. Yum! Was the lift I needed as have had a face like a slapped @rse for the last week or so just wanting to give up on everything and now the sun is shining to boot - whoop whoop!

x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Pam - yayyyyyyy well done hunny    

Lucy - i gotta get organised for this hun, cos usually im so disorganised its untrue   Enjoy the sunshine  

Claire - great number of follies there hunny, good luck for the scan on monday   

Hi anna fishy anne and everyone, v. quiet here now i am sooooooooo bored


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Lucy- Ally is ok, think just having a bit of a FF break at the mo  
New house sounds lovely !

Ohhhh, i can't wait to get home to ikkle Charlston!
he's so naughty now though


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

They stay naughty Anne - i was woken up by Twiggers wanting a cuddle at 2am this morning, he takes up too much of the bed though


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Tell me about it Fishy....he has a big problem chewing cables, naughty lttle scamp


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

LJ-woohoo, what fantastic news, congratulations on your BFP x x x


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Pam.  Fantastic news.  Are you going to have another beta done in a couple of days or just wait until your scan?       

LV.  You me and Pix will pratically be neighbours as we all live in Surrey.

Sorry for no more personals.  I have to leave work now and we are going out for my Dad's birthday dinner tonight.


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Pam wonderful news!   
xx


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks Everyone,

I am so worried about the bleeding, the more I read the more I worry because although it is common most of the time it is 1-2 days of spotting and I have now had 3 days of bright red bleeding   

Tracey - I am having more bloods taken on Monday so   

Anne- love the pictures  

   that the bleeding will stop    

Pam


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Just a quicky 

Pam - great news re the bloods! Congrats!     Re the bleeding. Did you have 2 embies put back? Could be that maybe one didn't make it but the other did? Would explain the rising levels and why you felt so sick very early on? Anyway good luck for the next blood test    

Little Jenny - wonderful news, congratulations!  

Ladyv great news re the house! 

Hi everyone!

Had a spray tan today and dh says I look dirty! Should look much better once I shower it off in the am! 

Night all 

Anna x


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Quick one!!

*LittleJen* - woohoo!      - so pleased for you - wishing you a very happy and healthy  pregnancy!

*Pam* - great news re the beta  hope so much the bleeding stops soon and levels continue to rise - sending you lots of   

*Lucy *- yay!! re mortgage!  hope you will be very happy in your new house (and garden!) 

*Kate* - think you may have already contacted Eva and Jana from your earlier post - if not then here are the email addresses: [email protected] is Eva's address - she has a studio and a one-bed apartment (we stayed in the studio) - there is a website but I can't find it! maybe ask the girls on the Reprofit thread for the address? The other (slightly nicer) one is Jana's on [email protected] - website address http://www.brnoaccommodation.eu/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=39&Itemid=63 - good luck! 

Lots of love to everybody else! 

xxxxxxxx

/links


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*TEAM PR*   *PR Ladies awaiting next treatment:* *Ali27*
2nd IVF - Lister - due to start June 2009 *Anna the third*
Planning 3rd IVF(?) - due to start ??/??/08*Bankie*
5th IVF - Lister - starting August 2009*Betty1*
looking into lowering FSH after BFN on 3rd IVF in August '07*Bonchance*5th IVF - due to start soon*Bunjy*4th IVF - Lister? - consultation 19/02/09 *CathB*
contemplating 4th IVF maybe on Short Protocol, or possibly donor eggs?*CPJ*
2nd IVF - Lister or Guys? - starting soon after BFN in September 2008*Jo McMillan*1st IVF with previous partner cancelled - now on DHEA & TTC naturally with new partner *Lola C*2nd cycle to start soon - 1st cycle was BFN in May 2008*MillyFlower*4th ICSI cycle - maybe at the Jinemed?*Sammiejr*1st IVF tested negative 20/02/08 - next appointment 29/04/08*Slycett*3rd IVF - due to start soon*Sobroody1 (Anna) *
2nd IVF - Royal Shrewsbury - baseline scan 16th June 2009, EC w/c 27th June 2009 *PR Ladies currently undergoing treatment:* *Team PR members currently on 2 week wait  :* *Kazzie40*3rd IVF - Jinemed - May 2009 - EC 18/05/09 - 1 egg/1 embie - ET 20/05/09 - testing ??/05/09 *Pixie75*2nd IVF - Jinemed - microflare protocol - 1 eggs - 1 embie transferred - testing ??/05/09*Team PR members who need to update: * *Echappebelle*
7th IVF - SP - testing ??/11/08 - update required re result*Team PR members who have experienced a recent miscarriage or loss: * *Abdncarol* 1st IVF - Aberdeen - no heartbeat found 05/10/08 miscarried at 14 weeks  *AnnaofCumberland*2nd IVF - April '09 (after no response on 1st IVF) - tested 08/05/09 - HCG only 7 - biochemical pregnancy  *Angel55*
3rd IVF - January '09 - tested positive 02/02/09 but bleeding then falling HCG levels 06/02/09  *Beachgirl*3rd IVF - tested positive 28/04/08 - no heart beat found 02/06/08 at 9w4d - Natural miscarriage 21/06/08 at 12 weeks  *Cath J* natural pg immediately after failed fertilisation on 4th IVF - biochemical/very early miscarriage  *Elinor* 6th IVF - SP - January '09 - tested positive 07/02/09 but numbers went down  *Inconceivable* 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with own eggs) - Reprofit - tested positive 20/08/08 but biochemical  *Jeza* 1st IVF - tested positive 18/10/08 - miscarried at 5w  *Nikki2008* 4th ICSI - premature labour started 27/10/08 - baby boy born too early at 20w - so sorry  - timed intercourse with trigger jab Feb '09 *Nixf01 (Paris Nix)* FET after 6th IVF & immunes - ARGC - April 2009 - tested positive 27/04/09 but levels falling *Rachel78* 3rd IVF - SP - February '09 - 3 eggs, 1 fertilised - tested positive but, early miscarriage 5 weeks  *Sonia7* 4th IVF/ICSI - Midland Fertility Clinic - 6 eggs, 3 fertilised - 2 heartbeats found at 6 week scan, but not there at 8 week scan  *Snic* 3rd IVF - tested positive 27/04/08 - miscarried at 6w  *Tracymohair*2nd IVF, with ICSI this time - September 2008 - tested positive 08/10/08 - scan 24/10/08 showed empty sac  *Team PR members currently recovering from a negative or cancelled treatment cycle: * *AbbyCarter*
4th IVF - August 2008 - tested negative  *Alegria*3rd IVF - Lister - November '08 - SP - cancelled due to no response after 6 days of stims  *AlexG*1st IVF - 1 egg collected - abnormal fertilisation 11/03/08  *Ally1973*
3rd IVF - SP - Lister - cancelled due to no response  *Almond*
1st IVF - microdose flare - EC 19/02/09 - 4 eggs/2 fert - 2 embies transferred 21/02/09 - tested negative 07/03/09  *Anne G*
2nd IVF - Jinemed - April '09 - EC 16/04/09 - 1 egg - failed fertilisation ^higme^ *Anna1973*1st IVF - Lister - EC 29/11/08 - no eggs retrieved  *Babyspoons/Spoony*1st ICSI - April '08 - tested negative  *BDP (Becca - Ally's sister)*2nd IVF - April '09 - cancelled due to no response *Bobbi3*
1st IVF - SP - Hammersmith - EC 12/12/08 - 1 egg - abnormal fertilisation  *Carole69*2nd/3rd ICSI - EC was 17/04/08 - tested BFN? (update required)  *ClaireP*4th ICSI - Lister - tested negative September '08  *Dimsum*4th ICSI - HMC, Qatar - April 2009 - tested negative 23/05/09  *Donkey*
3rd IVF - EC 17/01/09 - ET 20/01/09 - tested negative 02/02/09  *ElenaSch*3rd ICSI - Slovakia - March '08 - tested negative 14/03/08  *Elsbelle*1st IVF - cancelled due to no response 15/08/08  - considering using donor eggs at Serum, Athens *Emak*1st IVF - February 2009 - 1 egg collected/fertilised - ET 22/03/09 - testing 05/04/09 but started bleeding 02/04/09  *Fishface*2nd ICSI - tested negative 21/12/08  - follow up 29/01/09 *Jal*3rd ICSI - Chiltern - SP - 3 eggs/2 fertilised - 2 embies transferred - tested negative 13/03/09  *Jan27 (Cheryl)*2nd ICSI at Lister - Feb '08 - cancelled due to no response - maybe Jinemed next?  *Jerseyspuds*1st IVF - Lister - April '09 - 3 eggs - ET 28/04/09 - started bleeding heavily day 12 of 2ww - tested negative 09/05/09  *Jnr*1st IVF - UCH London - 1 blastocyst transferred - tested negative April '08  *Kiwigirl*1st IVF - NZ - cancelled due to poor response  - *Ladyverte*3rd IVF/ICSI/PESA - April '09 - cancelled after 6 days of stimms due to runaway follie  - 4th IVF/ICSI booked for late June 2009 at Jinemed, Turkey *Latestarter* 4th ICSI - Jinemed, Turkey - April 2009 - no eggs at EC  *Lightweight*2nd ICSI - May 2009 - Jinemed - Cetrotide before AF SP - only one degenerated egg collected  *Lilacbunnikins*1st IVF - Barts - June '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *Lincs Jax*7th IVF - only 1 egg fert, didn't make it to transfer  *Lins1982*Diagnosed with POF - 1st IVF Jinemed, Turkey - September '08 - cancelled due to no response  *Littleareca*2nd ICSI - January 2009 - 1 egg transferred (plus 2 frosties) - tested negative 25/02/09  *Little M*5th ICSI - February 2009 - Lister - EC 23/02/09 - 2 eggs - failed fertilisation  *Malini*2nd IVF (this time with ICSI) - February 2009 - 1 embie transferred - tested negative 16/03/09  *Mag108*1st IVF cycle - Lister - March '09 - 8 eggs - 1 blast & 1 comp morula - tested negative 28/05/09  *Merse1*FET - 13/03/08 - tested negative  scheduled to have endo op 13/06/08*Minttuw*3rd ICSI - ARGC - tested negative 12/07/08  *Moth*1st ICSI - tested negative September '08  *Natasha6*3rd IVF - 2 embies transferred - tested negative 22/10/08  *Nova*3rd IVF (1st cycle cancelled as no response/2nd cycle no fertilisation) - Nurture - August '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *Pesca*1st ICSI - July/August '08 - one egg - failed fertilisation  *Pinkcarys*
1st IVF - 7 eggs - tested negative 31/01/09  *Paw*2nd IVF - UCH - tested negative 22/07/08  *Purple72*3rd IVF - Lister - EC 28/03/09 - 6 eggs/5 embies - ET 2/4/09 of 2 x blastocysts - tested negative 11/04/09  - start 4th IVF end May 2009 *Rachel (Moderator)*Fresh treatment cycle at Ceram in April 2009 - tested negative 16/05/09  *Rural Chick*2nd IUI - ARGC - basting 20/02/09 - tested negative 06/03/09  (1st IVF at Lister start stimming 04/04/09 if IUI doesn't work) *Sam22*1st IVF April '09 - Lister - cycle cancelled after no response after 9 days stimming  *Saffa77*2nd cycle - IVF - SP - EC 20/04/09 - no eggs collected, endometrioma found on only ovary  *Sheldon*2nd ICSI - LP - Norway - October 2008 - tested negative 05/11/08  *Shelly38*2nd IVF - Reprofit - October 2008 - cancelled due to no response  - booked for DE treatment August 2009*Silverglitter*2nd ICSI - LP - tested negative May '08  - follow up 27/06/08*Siheilwli*4th cycle - ICSI - tested negative 17/10/08  *SJC*4th cycle - SP - Lister - tested negative  *SpecialK*1st ICSI - EC 17/11/08 - 4 mature eggs - tested negative 02/12/08  *Swinny*FET (after 4th ICSI) - 1 embie transferred 19/02/09 - tested negative 06/03/09  *Swinz (SarahSwin)*2nd cycle - IVF - SP - 2 eggs collected - failed/abnormal fertilisation  *Terry*6th ICSI - SP - tested negative 28/05/08 - will try 7th cycle end June/start July 2008  *TracyM*3rd DIVF - July/August 2008 - tested negative  *Vonnie*3rd IVF - Royal Infirmary, Edinburgh - tested negative  *Wing Wing*2nd IVF - Luxembourg - February 2009 - EC 25/02/09 no eggs at collection/follies were cysts  *Zuri*
FET after 1st IVF - 25/03/09 - 2 embies - tested negative 07/04/09  - going for tx again in September 2009 *PR Ladies who have decided to stop treatment/move on:* *Francie*Good Luck    *Lollipop (Gabrielle)*Good Luck    *PR Ladies undergoing Adoption process:* *Linziloo*Good Luck    *Popsi*Approval panel 23/06/09 - Good Luck   *PR Ladies with bumps*   *Ali May*
 on 2nd IVF - tested positive 10/10/08 - first scan 30/10/08 *Be Lucky (Bernie)*  naturally! February 2009 - and had been booked for DE at Reprofit April 2009 after 3 failed IVF/ICSIs - due ??/??/09 *Boppet*
 on 1st ICSI - Lister - 13 eggs (so technically not a PR in spite of lots of doom/gloom from previous doc, who gave donor egg speech!) - due ??/??/09*Button76*
 on 1st IVF - UCH - twins! due ??/??/09*Droogie (Heather)*
 on 2nd ICSI after TESA/TESE - Nurture Notts - due 03/08/09*EBW*
 naturally! - November 2008 - due ??/??/09*Hayleigh*  on 3rd ICSI - February 2009 - assisted hatching - tested positive 29/03/09 - first scan 22/05/09*Hazelnut*  naturally - April 2009 - while awaiting 1st IVF, after FSH of 38/AMH 0.71 - first scan ??/??/09*Jameson777*  on 2nd IVF, this time with ICSI - Hammersmith - 2 embies transferred - tested positive 25/08/08 - first scan 05/11/08 *Jojotall*  on 2nd IVF - Lister - LP - 2 embies transferred - tested positive 22/10/08 - due ??/??/09*Kitykat*
 on 4th IVF - ARGC - SP + immune tx - tested positive 30/11/08 - due 08/08/09*Lainey-Lou*  on 5th IVF - this time with DE - London/Cyprus - Feb 2009 - 10 eggs/10 fertilised - tested positive but has had bleeding - Twins! seen at scan 30/03/09*LittleJenny*  naturally! May 2009 - after miscarriage April 2009 (1st cycle in 2008 to retrieve eggs for freezing/future use retrieved 7 eggs, with 4 being quality enough for freezing) - first scan 28/05/09*Missyg*
 - natural surprise! on cycle after 1st IVF - Lister - EC 17/02/09 - no eggs collected - immunes with Dr Gorgy - next scan 04/06/09 *Nicki W*  - natural surprise! due 15/01/10 - also has  Emily Alice - born May 23rd 2008 after surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF *Ophelia*  on 9th ICSI - Sweden - HCG beta results 28/11/08 - first scan ??/12/08*Pin*  - natural surprise! due 23/09/09 - also has  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF *PamLS*  on 3rd ICSI - Lister - April 2009 - 8 eggs - 2 embies transferred - first scan ??/06/09 *Rose39*  on 3rd ICSI - 6 eggs/3 embies - due ??/??/10*Suzie W*  on 2nd cycle - IVF - 4 eggs/4 fertilised - 1 blastocyst/1 morula - tested positive 13/05/09 - first scan 01/06/09 *Swoo*  on 3rd ICSI - SP - next scan 29/05/08 - due ??/??/08*Stephjoy*  on 1st DE ICSI (after 4 ICSIs/2 cancelled ICSIs/1 Natural IVF/ICSI with own eggs) - Reprofit - 1 frostie - tested positive 30/09/08 - due 08/06/09*Sunshine1977*  on 3rd ICSI - February 2008 - due 31/10/08 *When Will It Happen?*  on 1st ICSI - tested positive 10/07/08 - due ??/??/09/td]*PR Ladies with babies*   *Beans33*
 Stuart - born May 3rd 2009 - after 2nd IVF/ICSI - SP - July 2008 *Bugle*  Benjamin Oliver - born November 26th 2008 - after 2nd ICSI at Jinemed *EBW*  Kate - born January 14th 2008 after 4th ICSI*Emmachoc*  Hari - born October 4th 2008 - after FET following 2nd IVF cycle*Juicy*  Edward - born May 9th 2009 - after 3rd IVF - Lister *Laurab*  Eddy Noah,  Cerys Mary and  Bethan Lilian Doris born December 16th 2008 
(triplets 33+1, all healthy  ) after 4th cycle, this time with ICSI - Jinemed*LittleJenny's sister, Kate*  Emily Megan and  Oliver William born November 20th 2008 after 1st IVF *Matchbox*  Luca - born February 11th 2009 - after 1st IVF June 2008 - LP - LWH *Miranda7*  Robert - born June 26th 2008 - after 3rd ICSI at Jinemed*Nicky W*  Emily Alice - born May 23rd 2008 after surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF*Odette*  Jack born 25th April 2009 after 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with own eggs) - July 2008 - Barcelona IVI - 8 frosties *PaulB & his DW Jennig*  Caitlin Mary - born New Year's Day 2009 - surprise natural BFP April '08 after failed fertilisation on 2nd ICSI in Feb '08*Pin*  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF*Roozie*  Emma,  Lucy and  Jake born January 29th 2008 
(triplets 32+6, all healthy  ) after 1st GIFT at UCH


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies 

Steph hunny - pm'd you - thanx for your info    

Sobroody - dirty girl    hope you havent got ur best sheets on the bed   

Pam - still      ur numbers go up hunny, if i remember right didnt lainey bleed for a few days too and she's 16 weeks now.    

Oooo girlies think i gotta go bed, i may have had one too many


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi girls - just a quickie to say congrats to little Jen and Pam    Pam I think bleeding is very common early pregnancy and I also remember Lainey having similar too, I think it is most especially common with multiples so   everything still looking good on monday.

Don't know if and when I will test by POAS, far too scared I'm afraid!

Good luck Pix for you if you are POAS or if not for Tuesday.

I'm having beta but having it done at docs so be lucky to get it back for Wednesday!!

Take care love Karen xxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Just popping on to say:

Mags - very sorry to hear about your BFN. All looked so so positive for you though so hopefully this is a numbers game and you will get there next time  

Little Jen - Congratulations on your BFP, all sounds good this time so please enjoy the next few months  

Pam - fab news and yes bleeding in early days is SO common, i went to visit my friend who now has a little boy after the most scary time early on, so get celebrating!!!  

Karen and Pix - wishing you so much luck for your test days, so close now you must be going up the wall!! I really really want to see this happen for you both  

Anne - glad that the charloua is giving you so much joy and happiness, you so deserve it xxxx

Ali - babes how are you??  

Jo Mac - how are things there??  

Fishy - my little monster charlie did the same thing last night but I managed to fight him off until about 9am which has to be a record!! 

Purps - how are you darling?? You ready to go again soon?

Lucy - great news on house, I wish I was moving out of town sometimes.

Steph - oh so exciting that you are nearly there, your description of waking up to the cot got me   too, I am so happy for you. I truly wish I could take over the list from you, and you have done so well to keep it up to this point, but I really don't think I can deal with doing it, particularly as I am not really reading much these days. I am sorry for copping out.  

Tracey - as per my PM absolutely thrilled about your news and cannot wait to follow your progress  

Almond - have you been on that retreat yet? How are you feeling about stuff?  

LW - glad that you have got all the insurance stuff underway, what a big pain in the bum though. You have handled everything magnificently.  

Sam - hope hols were really wonderful and the tonic that you P & S needed as a family  

Kate - really looking forward to following your tx too hon. Glad you seem to be making the most of life in the meantime    

Nix - hiya hon  

Donkey - hiya - how are things??

Phew exhausted now and it is only 9am!! 

I am sorry that I haven't been around. Basically if I am honest I have been feeling a bit out of it on this board for a while now. I am not doing IVF and have no current plans to do so and I find it really hard to watch others go through the process particularly if they end up with loads of eggs/embies as I really wanted to at least get to ET with my own tx, something I never managed. I know this is horrible and irrational of me to feel this way, and I do wish everyone success genuinely from the bottom of my heart, particularly since I know that having loads of top quality eggs/embies doesn't necessarily mean an end to this heartache, its just hard thats all. For some reason every new BFP makes me feel that mine is further away, not closer, like there were only so many handed out on this thread and i'm not going to get one (does that make any sense at all!!) I probably should have never been here anyway as I am not a poor responder, I am a non responder, its just when I joined last year there wasn't really anywhere else to go as the POF thread was so so quiet. I think that I have realised that FF used to do me good and make me feel better and now it doesnt it is probably time to move on. I will never say never but I will probably be around alot less (posting at least  ) I have a long road ahead of me, as indeed we all do, and I need to find a way to make the time I have between here and achieving my family meaningful. I don't want to look back and think "wow where did my thirties go, oh yeah I sat in front of a laptop for 5 years". Therefore I want to stop obsessing and start living again. I think that would be easier if I was not so involved here. Watch this space though, I may not be all that successful as I have been addicted to this thread for over a year now!!! I don't want to seem ungrateful, I am so so humbled by all the support I have been given, you have all each in your own way helped me so much to get through the hardest and darkest days of my life and I love you all so much for it      I would like to continue to do meet ups though so please PM me if anyone is planning anything and please don't feel that I don't want to talk to you all, if anyone needs me please PM, **, text, email or phone me!! It will always be lovely to hear from you   

I hope by getting this off my chest I havent upset anyone.

Hope everyone enjoys the sun today.

Lots of love

Al xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Oh Ally   I know exactly how you're feeling, will PM you shortly x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh Ally, I hear ya.

Statistically I used to think like that too - if the success rate is this, then every person who gets lucky puts me further away from my own success.

But by getting all this knowledge from others you've certainly improved your chances, and you've recently made huge strides towards understanding how your body might produce that golden egg.

If coming on FF isn't making you feel better though, you're right to back away. It's hard to draw back once you're immersed though, as Lucy will tell you! 

For now though, I hope you feel more positive soon.


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hello ladies!!

CONGRATULATIONS TO LJ AND PAM !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      

So happy for you both!! LJ I thought you'd not mentioned anything so presumed you'd done it!!  

Pam    for high levels on Monday for you chickie!!

Ally    thinking of ya hunny

Hello and hugs to EVERYBODY else thinking of you all

Sx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

I have had to come indoors from sunbathing in the garden because it is so hot - fab isn't it.

Pam.  I was told by the nurse that did the scan that she has seen people with absolutely loads and loads of bright red blood and still go on to have a healthy pregnancy.  Try not to worry.  I know it is impossible.  

I started taking the OCP today.  I have to take it for 2 weeks then a prostap jab to downreg.  

Hi Purple.  What are you up to this weekend?

Ally.  I am sure everyone respects your decision to keep of ff.  I must admit, I do think, as much as this site is a fabulous support, it does by its very nature keep you obsessed with IF and it is very hard to lead a normal life while checking ff all the time.  I will text you my outcome in a month or so.  You are a very special woman and don't you forget that.


----------



## cdp (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi All

Hope everyone is enjoying the great weather. Have put cream on the cats ears and have been sat outside for the last hour. 
Enjoy the kitten days Anne, as now Tiba is 2 I'm sure she doesn't play as much in case it ruins her street cred. with the other cats.

Lucy great news on the house.

Love Claire


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

*Sobroody* hope you are looking less dirty today   I could do with a spray tan I am deadly white!!! I have never had one though- do you have to stand in paper knickers and be actually sprayed or does a machine do it? (sorry I know I am probably stupid)

*Stephjoy* Seeing myself on the PR ladies with bumps is so scary- especially seeing as I am bleeding I am sure I will be on the PR ladies who experience a miscarriage soon, the bleeding just wont stop 

*Ally* I am so sorry that you feel that way, and am sorry if I personally have make you feel worse. I do know how you feel, each time I started a cycle there are always people cycling at the same time and as they get their BFP it feels like that means I wont get mine, its a horrible process- especially when I didnt even get to EC. Happy as I am for them to get a BFP it feels like that means one less chance for me. I  that your time will come  

*Purple* thanks for your message, so far there has not been any celebrating. Just  so far as I am so scared of loosing it with all the bleeding. I so want to be able to celebrate 

*Tracy* Only 2 weeks to go that is amazing, I am so pleased for you. Thanks for your message. I have read that there is a 50/50 chance of loosing it if bleeding so am just waiting to see, the bleeding hasn't got any better- but then it hasnt got any worse

Well today was my 3rd day of sitting in and   going stir crazy and getting more   each time I go to the toilet and there is still bright red blood there. Just cannot feel happy at all and DH looks like someone just died instead of I got pregnant  Sorry dont mean to be  . Hope everyone is having a nice weekend

Pam


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Pam     I do know exactly how you are feeling sweetie.  The worst thing is that you can do nothing but wait.  No amount of people telling you that all is going to be OK makes you feel any better.  I wish I could magic the next couple weeks away for you so you could wake up having had a scan and seen a hb.
No amount of people telling you that all is going to be OK makes you feel any better


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

hi all
Has been a real strain the last few days. Thursday and Friday I was in work and found that v hard. Was still waking at 5am or 5.30 am so very tired. Once I got home friday and had some time in the sun (and today was glorious, did lots in the garden) I feel better. Been out with friends, had lots of vino, coffee...

Lots of you on here will have exp of failed cycles and your stories give me hope. The stats are so sobering so to achieve a positive is a blessing. I dont feel that anything i did contributed to this neg cycle. I gave it my best. It didnt work. 

I havent broken down or even cried much (but I have spent so much time in the last few yrs upset/devastated, I cant do it right now). Not that I havent been upset, its been very full on.

Thanks for all your support. Got some time in North Wales to relax and take stock.

x


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi Mags,

It's understandable to be finding things hard but please take comfort in the act that your response was actually excellent and the fertilisation rate outstanding. So you responded well and have good quality eggies there is every reason to be positive about your next attempt. It's often a numbers game with this malarkey and I have every faith that your time isn't too far away. Like you said - you couldn't have done any more and as frustrating as it is to put a negative cycle down to "one of those things" unfortunately that's how it goes sometimes.

Sounds like you've been getting out and having some fun with your friends which is the best tonic, you need some treats! Hope you manage to get out today and enjoy some more of this beautiful weather   

Happy Sunday to everyone - how many BBQs are on today then? We had 2 yesterday - for lunch and then dinner and having another one today. Yum - where's me kebab?

LadyV x


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

What another glorious morning!!

Ally   I totally understand...it's as if you (and I) believe that there are only a limited number of bfps and we are scared they will run out before it's our turn.  Not that we begrudge ANY of our FF friends...but we're scared.  

Tracey - how exciting, the next 2 weeks will go quickly  

Anne - how's Charlie?  

Pam       

Mags take time to grieve and look after yourself  

A big helloto everyone else, enjoy the sunshine

Donkey xx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi all

Just a quickie to say congrats to Pam and LJ!!!  Hey LJ 7/1 is my DH's birthday  .  

Can I admit to a stab of jealousy?  7/1/10 was also my EDD if my preg had continued   (note to self - don't check out the due date calendar until after the 12 week scan next time!  I've never really been bothered by that before but I think that cos it was DH's birthday as well, it's really stuck in my mind this time )

Nevermind, we've got guests to distract me, hence my absence from the boards. DH's godson (18months) plus his 6 year old bruv and their mum have come to visit.  DH and I've been spending the last few days convincing her to let us take the kids out and parading around Paris pretending that they're ours 

Love to all, sorry no more persos will have a proper read back and catch up with you all in the week after our guests have left 

Nix
xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Nix. You are not the only one to check your due date prematurely. I have already worked out that if this donor cycle works it will be due around 2-10 April!  I work out the date as soon as I start each cycle, even when trying for a natural BFP.  It is a compulsion.
I hope you had a good day with DH's god son.

Mag.   It is so hard recovering from a negative.

We had a lovely day today.  We went to the beach and got there about 9.30 when it was very quiet and left when it was just getting busy.  Then had friends for a bbq. I made some nice mohitos and I am now vegging on the sofa.

I hope everyone else had a nice weekend

Tracey


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies 

Hope everyones had a lovely weekend, hasnt the weather been gorgeous.  We had m-i-l over for bbq yesterday afternoon/evening, and have been to bewdley safari park today with a friend and her two kiddies.  We had a whale of a time, going on all the rides, oh it's lovely to act like a big kid sometimes  

Back to work tomorrow  

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Hello lovely ladies  

I am sooooooo behind with everything that's going on but have read a few pages and spoken to Tracy and Ally so will attempt to do a few personals  

Nix - I am so, so sorry that you have had such an awful time.  I really thought you had covered all the bases this time and would get a BFP and the baby you so deserve.  Life is unfair    Sending you   and hoping you can find a way to get thru the sh*t that is IF    You are such a lovely, funny woman and always bring a bit of sunshine to the PR board so it seems extra unfair that you should have to go through this.

PamLS - So (tentatively) pleased for you.  I am not going to say "try not to worry" cos that would be pointless but Kazzie was right about my early days - I bled virtually continuously until 8 weeks (all shades and volumes, sorry TMI) and I am having twins    I am   for a good strong result tomorrow x

LJ - I am so utterly thrilled for you.  What marvellous news.  I am  for an uneventful 7.5 months  

Nicky W - Wow!  Another natural BFP, well done you.  So pleased for you  

Steph - not long now hun, how exciting.  Bless you, getting all emotional.  It really is going to happen you know, you are going to have a baby very soon  

Tracey - great news that a donor has been found for you.  I am really routing for you and know that you are scared but it really has such a good chance of working that you just have to embrace it and try and enjoy it.  I found it all quite exciting because I knew it had such a good chance and I wasn't relying on my cr*ppy old eggs  

Anne - loving the pics of the Charlster - he is a stunner.

Missyg - hoping your miracle BFP is a sticky one - good luck with the scan  

Ally - I can complete understand where you are coming from.  FF can become an obsession and it can hurt when others get what you want so badly and make it feel a million miles away from your grasp.  It is only natural for you to feel like that, I have felt that way many times - so pleased for someone getting a BFP but so sad for me.  You have to do what is best for you and if taking time out is what is required then you must do that.  I am still at the end of the phone any time you want to chat and hope you can achieve your much deserved BFP soon, I would so love that.   

Pix - I believe you are PUPO.  Woohoo hun.  I am so hoping you get a BFP this time.   Wishing you lots of sticky vibes    

Mags - sorry to hear you got a BFN  

Suzie W - did I see you got a BFP?  Losing my memory now    Congrats if you did, hope it all works out for you x

Laura - loving the latest chip photos on **.  They are getting more and more gorgeous all the time.

Kazzie - good luck for test day, I believe you are PUPO too x

Hi to everyone else - Purp, LW, Sam, Ali, Mira, Beach,Donkey, Kate, Malini and   to all the newbies.

Well, I am 16 weeks now and have been feeling really   since 6 weeks.  I got so behind on here and couldn't catch up so gave up in the end.  Plus, I didn't want to keep coming on here and moaning about my morning sickness cos I know I am lucky to be in the position I am.

The m/s does seem to be easing now and I had the sexing scan yesterday.  Anyone interested in what I am having??   

 

Poor dh is going to be well and truly outnumbered as we have a DD already.  He said "it's going to cost me a fortune in weddings"   

So three girls for me.  I am utterly thrilled as they seem to have everything in the right places and are both very wriggly.  I can't wait to meet them.

I am shattered now so am off to bed, hope this has made sense as this is a late night for me these days.

Love to you all

Lainey x


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi all,

So glad so many of you have managed to have good weekends in the sun.

Mags -   What can I say that would help?  I really don't know.  I understand what you say about not being able to get really dramatically   about it all.  It is like the emotions are all used up, and the emptiness is lonely and hard.

Pam - I  for you.  Tracey said it well, no one can make this less agony, but we are still    for you all the same.

Tracey - 2 weeks!!!! - how great is that.  Your Spring has been action packed.  Tasty mojitos sound nice, how great.

Nix - I used to check every month for the first 18 mos of trying ... now a cycle will definitely make me do it.  I fantasize on giving birth for my dh's birthday, but alas this year I am too late again too.     Hope the kiddies are proving to be a fun distraction, and not an upsetting one.

Kate - Well done you on a) not BBQing the MIL  and b) having fun with littlies despite all your own woe - I think that's great.

To all of you BIG LOVE.  I am particularly thinking of Karen and Pix as testing approaches, and anyone else?  This thread pushes my memory to the limit and it can be addictive  

Malini xx


PS Ally, I hear you, and feel too often like you explained in your post.  Do what's right for you, and never feel obliged by FF - it is here to help.  XXX

PPS That's awesome Lainey!!!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi everyone

Hasn't it been such a lovely weekend...what glorious weather...

I met up with Swinny yesterday and we had a fab lunch then did a spot of shopping, today we've chilled and had my parents here for a bbq, just having a jim bean and coke before bed. x

Lainey-wohoo, just seen your post, what wonderful news x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Lainey OMG congratulations sweetie pie     Ur poor dh will be right outbnumbered     Never mind eh    Tell him to think of all the ladies he will have to wait on him hand and foot     Sleep tight sweetheart, and let us know how ur getting on    

Mallini - hi hun hope u've had a lovely weekend too   the kiddies were fine, connor is 11 and came on all the rides with me and dh, he is just a lovely lad and no trouble at all, sian is 8 and a proper tomboy, doesnt like the rides much and moans a lot  but she's still lovely and such a pretty girl  

Beachy oooooo u bad girl u just made me want a jd and coke     Hope this weather carries on hun, i got a lovely red back from today and cant afford to go on holiday to get a suntan  

Nix - i have already got my edd date for if the tx works next march - how sad is that    Would be very close to my momma's birthday, so im hoping thats a good sign     .  

Tracey - hope ur enjoying vegging on the sofa hun    Its nice to meet another girl who finds out her edd date each month   

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Lainey - 2 girls! How lovely! 

Pam - is the bleeding any better? With the spray tan. You stand in front of a screen which has a fan system and she sprays you all over. I was told to wear old knickers better than paper knickers  

Kate - sheets where not to bad (just had an orange pillow) because I wore long cotton pj's. Love your lab! Must work out a way of getting a pic of mine on.

Ally - I do understand. I was part of another board which was ttc after mc. But after 2.5 years nearly everyone had moved on to have babies and I hadn't so I had to step away, though I do check in. You're a wonderful supportive lady and deserve only the best  

Hi Anne, Pix. WW, Nix, LW, Almond, Malini, Tracey, Dionley and the rest of the crew. 

Had friends over for the weekend who had just had their 2nd failed ivf. We had a bbq and got through, 4 cocktails, 1 bottle of fizz, 3 bottles of red wine, 2 bottles of white wine...oh dear! 

Must stop and get healthy as my baseline is on the 16th....doesn't feel real this time as there is no down regulation. The pill is fine. Just cry more often and have incredilbly sore boobies! 

We are booking a week away mid September somewhere sunny like greece. That way if this tx doesn't work I have 2 months to shift some of this weight and if it does work I'll be over 12 weeks (I can dream!) 

Anna x

Anna x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Ally - You have to do what is right for you and I can understand you not wanting to spend your thirties in front of a computer screen! You have brought so much hope and support here that I have to confess I hope you will stay around but everyone here will want you to do only what is right for you.  As Malini says, FF should be a help not an obligation! With the BFPs, I can sort of understand you thinking that each one takes away from your chances, but it doesn't work like that!  And I hope you have discounted mine because it really isn't a proper PR one!

Beachy - hello there!  Glad you had a good time with Swinny!

Nix - I'm sorry my EDD is the same as yours would have been; that has to be tough.  

Pam - I know it is hard so try not to worry about the bleeding; it really is very common in early pregnancy.  The important thing is that those numbers are rising really steeply!  Good luck with today's bloods and let us know how it goes.

Laura - glad your kitty turned up!

Anna (sobroody) - it must have been nice to spend time with people who understand the IVF rollercoaster; glad you had a good weekend!

Mags - I really hope you are doing OK; time to treat yourself I think.  and NOTHING YOU DID CONTRIBUTED TO THIS NEGATIVE CYCLE!  As Lucy says, it really is a numbers game. 

Anne - how is dear little Charlie doing?  any updates?  I gather Chinese herbs are pretty rank in smell and taste but they do have a pretty good track record for treating IF!

Tracey - how exciting that your cycle is underway!

Lainey - so glad you are doing well; twin girls is wonderful!

Deepblue - hello and welcome!

Ali - sorry about the migraine; hope it is better soon!

Suzie - good luck with the scan today; let us know how it goes.

Kate - sorry for the lack of BMS!

Lucy - hello there!  Hope the Chinese herbs help you too; I know they made AF a bit healthier so that is a good sign!  Oxted is quite posh isn't it??  Actually, I do know it a bit and it is a really lovely place!

NicksW - can't tell you how thrilled I am for you; another mircale is marvellous! 

Fishy - hello!

Claire - fabulous news on that great folliw count! Brilliant!

Steph - I cannot believe you are due next week. How very exciting!

Malini - love right back to you!

I trust all our PUPO ladies (Sammee, Pix, Kazzie, anyone else?) are keeping well at this difficult time.

Love to LW, Donkey, Sam, Miranda, Purple, Popsi, Swinny, AnneofC and anyone else I have missed!

Well, Posy the cat continues to ignore her kittens in favour of going out and partying; she was on the catnip AGAIN last night.  Her figure has snapped back into shape and I expect she'll be on the pull again unless we get her spayed soon.  Occasionally, we have to haul her in the direction of the kitten box when she doesn't seem to have fed them for a while.  She then looks up with an "oh yes - forgot about them" expression and does, admittedly, feed them!  They seem to be thriving despite the maternal semi-neglect.  We spoke to the vet and apparently this isn't uncommon with cats who have their first litter "too early" (yes ladies - apparently even in the natural world it is considered possible to reproduce too early and before you are really ready!!) and all we can do is make sure she is feeding the kittens enough, which is what we are doing anyway.  

My sister met up yesterday with a friend of hers who has one DE baby and another on the way.  This lady went through years of IF misery before turning to DE and is now as happy as possible with her son and in her current pregnancy.  She now says she is very glad she didn't use her own eggs because then she wouldn't have her son.  I really hope that the ladies here considering DE bear this in mind - a DE baby can bring such joy and delight.  I think the trouble is that donor sperm is regarded as "treatment" for couples who have "genuine" issues.  However, DE tends to be regarded as a "second best option" for women who "left it too late" for "selfish reasons".  This is such an unfair and wrong attitude.  Firstly, many women who use DE are those left infertile by very early menopause or cancer. Secondly, as we know, contrary to what the Daily Mail thinks, nobody deliberately puts off havng a baby for selfish reasons and many women looking into DE have egg quality issues earlier than even the Daily Mail would regard as "too late".  Finally, a DE baby is NOT "second best" any more than a donor sperm or adopted child is.  I truly believe that, like anything which comes after a struggle, DE babies are likely to be loved and appreciated even more than natural miracles.  My sister's friend is truly one of the happiest mothers I have ever seen.  I can understand that, like adoption or donor sperm, DE is a hard concept to get your head around, but I really hope those thinking about it here do not regard it as second best or a badge of failure.  It is a wonderful, exciting thing and a great way to build a loving a secure family.


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hello ladies!

I hope you all had a lovely weekend! I had a nice time with DH's cousins and their daughter (almost 2) such a little star!

I'm away this week from tomorrow till Sat eve, so will miss all your news this week!

PUPO Princess can you text me your BFP result please  

Will catch up with all you wonderful ladies when I'm back!!

Hugs to all

Sx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi everyone  

Been a bit quiet I know, sorry ladies.

Hope you are all ok?

Hugs to everyone who needs them   
Alls, Mags,  

Congrats to Lainey  

 for 2ww lovlies  

 to everyone else.

Charlie is still poorly sadly, he has a terribly blocked nose and has been breathing through his mouth at times  
The vet said this is common with flu and just keep doing what we're doing...... taking him into steamy showers  , Vicks in a bowl while he sleeps. She didn't want to see him so that's a good thing.
We've also got some little decongestant flakes that we are sprinkling on to his food
We just don't want him to lose his sense of smell as then he won't eat again.
he's on sardines at the mo as they are strong smelling  

No news my end, just at work, trying to get on with my life as much as I can now.
Main focus is Jason getting a job, trying to conceive naturally of course and taking the yukky herbs 

Anne

xxxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Anne - Our cats would say charlie was lucky getting those sardines!  Sounds like you have some good plans for the time being!  

Purple - have a good break!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks LJ- I am trying to spend less time focussing on my infirtility and more time on good stuff.. if that makes sense?
xx

Hi Purps- Have a lovley time
xxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks LJ and Anne

Unfortunately it's a sh1tty week, travel to Wirral tomorrow then up to Glasgow wed morning, back down to Wirral Wed Night and then Manchester Thursday lunchtime then on to Stockton On Tees for a conference Thursday eve friday and Sat!! NOT looking forward to it at all!!! 

Posy's stories make me giggle and Charlies make me weep! I hope they all settle down over the next week, charlies gets rid of his flu and posy comes into her own as a teenage mum! 

Have a nice day ladies 

Sx


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi girls just a quickie to update as Ive either got allergies (as can't take my hayfever meds) or virus or something and spent most of  yesterday in bed. I was meant to do my beta tomorrow at 15DPO but went and got it done today so if this is allergies then could start my medications straight way. I did a first response test this morning and its a BFN   I'm afraid. I was expecting this as at first I felt the IVf hadn't worked then last week started feeling exhausted and my boobs hurt so thought maybe after all. I realise now the exhaustion was my body fighting the allergy or illness and my boobs stop hurting a couple of days ago like they do in a natural cycle before AF arrives so 'knew' really.

At the moment I don't know if I will do another IVF cycle soon or wait a bit, if I wasn't my age I would definately wait but think that time is definately not on my side. Prof T said I could have one period and start again on the microdose protocol but at the moment everything seems an uphill struggle.


will be back later or tomorrow when I feel a bit better


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Sorry Karen


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Kazzie hunny      

Take care of you today!! A virus is the last thing you need after your sad news! So sorry hunny!

Sxxx


----------



## cdp (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi all 

What lovely weather we are having, finally able to wear my new shorts. I thought that when I brought them last month that it would rain or just be really cold. 

LJ -Thanks for support. Posy sounds really cute. 

Anne - Poor little Charlie, hope he gets better soon.

Hi to purple, fishy, anneofc, Kate and everyone else.

Love Claire


----------



## cdp (Jan 24, 2009)

So sorry to hear your news   . Try to rest.
Love Claire


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Karen, I am really sorry.  Hope you feel better soon - with regard to flu/allergy, and the disappointment and knock of the result fades as quickly as possible.  Note,  I say fade b/c I know it never fully goes away.

 to everyone else,

M xx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Karen - really sorry to hear your news.  

Anne - I think it is nice trying to focus on other things.  I also think ttc naturally for a while will give you time to feel good about yourself.  All this banging on by clinics about age, FSH, AMH, follie numbers etc. has to be very very wearing and not exactly great for the self-esteem.  I suspect that a break from that will be nice.

Purple - sorry the trip isn't more glam!  I am not sure if Posy is ever going to win any "mum of the year" awards but I still chastise DP when he calls her Karen Matthews.  She isn't THAT bad - just more interested in playing outside, sunning hersel, jumping on her brother and chasing flies like other 10 month old kitties!  As the vet said  she's "not ready" for kittens even though she is technically old enough.  I thought of saying that she didn't want to "leave it too late" but I doubt the vet would have got the joke!


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Kazzie* - so, so sorry to read your news - sending you huge hugs    and hope you are feeling physically better very soon! 

*Lainey* - wonderful news re   ! can't believe you are already 16 weeks - time has flown! so glad all is going well for you 

*Ally* -   

*LJ *- thanks for telling us about Kate's friend 

Sorry no more personals but can't stop - sending huge  to anyone who needs them and    to everyone else! 

Enjoy the  !

One week to go! 

XXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Karen - I am so sorry sweetie    It's so hard.  Maybe your body is just exhausted from the tx and you need to rest up a bit.  Take care of yourself x

LJ - what a hussy!  (I mean your cat, not you  ).  Thanks for the post re: your sister's friend, it certainly makes me feel very optimistic about my girls  

Anne - I didn't realise Charlie is ill    Poor little mite, hope he's better soon x

Hi Purps x

L x


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hello girls,

Sorry for being AWOL. 

I was trying really hard not to think about 2ww which is why I chose to disappear. 

Karen – Our test day is tomorrow hon – are you sure you haven’t tested too early? The Jin told me to get a beta done tomorrow; I thought you were told to do the same thing? No?

I will let you know how I get on tomorrow. Wish me luck!  

Lots of love.

Pix xx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Good luck PUPO Princess Pixie!!  I can totally understand you wanting to hide for the dreaded 2ww!

My sister waited until her OTD then got a beta done too.  Her clinic had seen too many false negatives with HPTs so they now advise betas on OTD.


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

hi girls, Pixie yes my official test day is tomorrow but I got the beta done a day early as it should show positive today as tomorrow is 15DPO and today is 14DPO. Also my docs are not open on a wednesday afternoon so might have to wait until Thursday if I did it tomorrow.

I feel at 14DPO a first response would show a positive as its picked up a HCG of 5 for me before at around 9/10 dpo! it was snowy white as well and to be honest I just don't feel pregnant.

Hope you are though hun xxxx


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

I am a bit worried now girls, today is 14 days post EC which was on the 18th May and ET the 20th May just wanted to check that the beta should show a positive today if I was pregnant?

I know I should have gone tomorrow but have been feeling so rough that wanted to know as soon as possible if it was a BFN so I could take my medication again for allergies as I suspect this is part and parcel of me feeling so rough.

I appreciate you can't 100% rely on the HPT (though mine have never been false when they have given me a BFN  ) but wanted to just check that I can rely on the beta taken today.

how long after EC was everyone else's OTD?

I have emailed Romina but might have to wait until tomorrow or longer for her reply so would appreciate everyone's thoughts to put my mind at rest!

Thanks for your help, take care love Karen xxx


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Karen  

Lainey , lovely to hear your news  

Anna I think we will be cycling together...my first scan (short protocol) will be on the 15th June.  I can assure you that you will get to EC and ET before me!  Last time I stimmed for 18 days  

This time 'll start on 350 of puregon and I'm having clexane. aspirin and steriods, so fingers crossed  

Good luck for testing tomorrow Pixie  

Love to you all
xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies 

Sorry not been able to post today, our miserable workplace has put a block on us using google now   (which was the sneaky way i used to get on here  )  So from now i'll only be able to catch up in the evening  

Kazzie - im so sorry you got a bfn today hunny, and i dont mean to offer you false hope here, but i was always told otd was 14 days after transfer and not after collection.  Saying that im hoping and     now that im right and ur result does change sweetheart    

Anne - sorry charlie is still poorly hun, give him a kiss from auntie kate    

Pix sweetie best of luck for tomorrow       coming ur way darling   

Sorry its a short post.  Hello to everyone purple, donkey, jersey, sobroody, annaofc, mallini, steph, tracey, hazelnut, almond, missy, ally, ali, sam natasha, lainey, lucy, beachy, littlejenny, claire, deepblue, mags and anyone i've missed.

Gonna have some tea and painkillers cos i got a massive headache, also in a bad mood cos i aint had a shag in ages


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

hi girls,

I couldn't wait till tomorrow and just did an HPT test - it's BFN.

xx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Pixie -   Its a day early, its late in the day and they can be wrong!!  Remember Pam the other day got one positive, then negative and then positive again     for tomorrow,  

Kazzie -   for you too.  I hope tomorrow brings the much hoped for result.  

Hoping really hard for you both


----------



## deepblue (Apr 8, 2009)

Pix -  

Karen - 

Pam -   that all goes well

Steph - you must be so excited! 

Lainey - I was lurking on this thread when you had the rollercoaster start to your pregnancy - so glad it is all going so well now!

Tracey - So pleased you now have a match and cycle coming up soon.

LJ - Lots of congratulations to you!

Hello to Claire, AnnaofC, Kate, Purple, Anne, Ali, Donkey and everyone else I have missed.

deepblue


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Pixie - sorry about your BFN, but if the wee was quite dilute ie you didn't hold for 3/4 hours or you drank it would definately give you a false negative. I   honey that your beta comes back positive. FMU is definately the best near test day.

Romina came back and said if I was pregnant I should get a positive today on the beta but the numbers would be low so hoping that is ok i.e it wasn't too early but I do know in myself that it's negative to be honest, I just wanted to check that if it were positive it would show but am expecting a negative tomorrow.

I emailed Stephan at reprofit today as I was a bit worried a few weeks ago as I had applied in early April for egg donation/embryo donation but hadn't seem to have gotten a confirmation email back like some of you have had.

I do think he had forgotten to put me on the list as have had a date for April next year but I don't mind even if it is later then I may have got as it gives me time to exhaust my own options first!

well I will go as I am burning up again and need to lie down.

take care all love Karen xxx


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Oh Pixie and Kazzie our little Turkish delights. I am so sorry to hear of your news. Please take your time to regain your strength.    Pixie, it would be lovely to meet for a real cuddle and chocolate cake, thank you for your texts. Kazzie are you up for cake and hugs too? Anne and all the other lovelies here, can you make it? How about Nottingham again? 13th/14th June? Pixie, are you away 20th til 27th June?  

Lightweight xxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Pix/Kazzie - please wait for those betas; as I have said many times my sister's clinic advised strongly against HPTs even on OTD - too many false negatives.    sending you both so much love.


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Huge amounts of love and       and       for our Karen and Pix today - pleeeeaaaaase if theres a god can you make this happen for these ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Alls hun, you must be psychic!!!!!
I was just gonna send some         to Pix & Karen too
Come on him upstairs, give us some hope please  

Morning to everyone else.  

xxxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

pixie and karen..    that things could change xx your in my prayers

love to everyone else... cant stop as getting ready to go into hospital later


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pops- Hope everything goes ok hun


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Morning ladies!

Pix and Karen!      the Beta's  give you both the result we're all praying for!

I'm up for the meet 13/14th ladies, would love to meet you all!

Hugs to all, Pops good luck in hospital hunny

Sx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi purps  

I can't do the next meet up girls, sorry


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi girls,

Thanks for your posts/texts. You are all so lovely as usual.   

I did another HPT this morning (4am!  ) and it also came up as negative so the only thing I’ve got left to do is the beta test which I should get it done around lunch time and get the results within an hour or so. I’m not too hopeful though! 

It’s very strange but I’m fine about it! I haven’t cried (yet!) I’d promised myself not to get upset and so far so good.  

I’ve decided not to let IF win so my plan of action as follows; 

Tonight – DH and I are going to a magazine’s fashion awards party so I’ll drink myself sick with champagne!! Woohoo!

3 weeks time – Booked a fab holiday (a place where no kids allowed under 16!) in South of Turkey – really looking forward to it! 

I will carry on with TCM cos I really think those grim herbs helped with my egg quality. 

I might have to get a small op to get rid of my fibroid and then tx number 3 here I come.

See girls, I said I was fine!  

Lots of love.

Pix xxx

Ps: LW I’m up for a meeting on 13th/14th but just noticed Anne can't make it. Anne can you do any other dates honey?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pix- You are amazing  

regarding dates - I have so many bits n bobs on at the weekends that the next one I  have free(without checking at home) is 4th or 18th July.
You can always meet then we can arrange another one?
I don't want to spoil everyones plans thats all  
xxxx


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Just a really quick one from me.

Karen - my OTD is 14 days post collection, quite a few people on my cycle boards have clinics that don't test until 16 days post collection, think it depends if they do bloods or urine tests, LGI do bloods 14 days after collection. 

This 2WW is going to last forever.......

Fingers crossed the beta tests bring back better results for everyone.


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Pixie our princess!! That sounds like a fab plan! 

Enjoy all the sparkly tonight hunny you deserve it and woohoo for a fab holiday for you and DH, hopefully it will be the last time you can book a place without a kiddies club so enjoy!!!

Thinking of ya! Remember we are all here for you hunny!

Will be thinking of you at lunchtime! 

Hugs to all

Sx


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

hi girls - I would love to meet up but am a wimp at driving on motorways and think it would be too far and awkward to get the train from here (Reading) but would love to meet up next time you go to London perhaps as I could get the train there.

Pixie - sorry about your BFN, I also got another BFN which was what I expected so no surprises there. I am waiting for my beta results but theres no guarantee they will even be in today.

Sounds like you have yourself a good plan with tonights entertainment and your holiday. I also think it would be good to get rid of that fibroid if you can do it with a small operation so that its not always niggling away at the back of your mind with any future treatment. 


speak later love Karen xxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Pix -   sounds like you have a great plan even if the beta doesn't come back as we all hope.

Kazzie - hope you are ok too.

Still   for those betas for two lovely ladies


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi all

Just a quickie for Pix and Karen - girls, you know I'm a serial early tester and fortunately last time round I also had the back-up of Betas too.

I used a clearblue test 4 days early, with conception date indicator jobbie and got a negative with FMU. This was 10days post a frozen blasto tfr so therefore 15DPO.  I then went into the clinic and had my Beta checked and it was 22.

I also know of another ff-er who had the same problem with a FR test, she's now several weeks pregnant (sorry I can't remember her name!) 

The HPTs are ok as an indicator, particularly if you're testing 3-4 weeks into the pregnancy but they are not 100% reliable for early testing so please don't take those results as gospel ok?       to both of you!

LJ - hon I didn't mean to make you feel bad about your EDD, sorry if it came over that way! I hope that you can enjoy your pregnancy without feeling guilty about others who are still trying, you know we all love you to bits and we're all over the moon for you honey  

Love to all

xxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

LJ – I don’t think I’ve congratulated you yet (aren’t I jealous!) Congratulations! You truly deserve it.

Nix: Thanks mate. Oh also stop ignoring me and PM me your home address please will ya?  

Purps: So I’m still a princess even though I might not be PUPO anymore – how cool is that!   

Kazzie: I hope we are both wrong hon.  

Alls:  


xxxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Oops!  Sorry Princess Pix, I didn't realise you'd asked for it! I've only been scanning the boards quickly so I've probably missed loads! Apologies to anyone else I may have inadvertently blanked 

xxx


----------



## Sammeee (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi everyone... Just thought i would quickly pop on and see how we are all doing... ...Wow its a job and half reading back through all the posts....

Pix/ Karen... just to kinds back up with what Nix says about HPT.... with my LO i tested only slightly early... 11/12dpo (nat cycle) BFN... I didnt get a Positive till the day AF was due to arrive.... i had to have my betas done as soon as tested pos as risk of ectopic and the Hos said wow... u r litterally only just preggo.... that said, it hasnt stopped my   addiction in the slightest!!..LOL.......   you both get some good news!!.. 

Hie to everyone on here... and there is many!!.. hope ur all enjoying the glorious weather!!.. 

Well im 5dpt...crampies gone, bloateds gone, (.)(.) sore (thanku progesterone) so all in all feel pretty normal at the mo!!... dunno wether thats good or bad, spose only time will tell!!..

Right gonna scoot out in the back for a swift hour!!..

Sending     to everyone!!..

Luv Sammeee XX


----------



## cdp (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi To everyone.

Karen and pix -Sorry to hear your news  

Love Claire


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Nix - I know you didn't mean to make me feel bad; it's one of those things which is just unfortunate and hard!

Princess Pix - thanks for the congrats!

Still   hard for Pix and Karen.  As Nix says, you really can't rely too much on HPTs at this early stage.  

Sammee - hope the 2ww goes by quickly for you!

Claire - hi there!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

I want to be in the garden in my  !!


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Sammee - no sunbathing on your 2WW, Zeta West will be telling off.


----------



## Sammeee (Feb 21, 2009)

Ah what.... .... Why no sunbathing....

Is there anything u CAN do in ur 2ww.....


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Pix you are definately still our Princess  

Sx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh Pix and Kazzie.  So sorry to read your news.  You both sound remarkably together. Don't forget we are all here for you.  

Kazzie.  If you are thinking of DE are you set on going abroad.  CRM have a very short waiting list, most girls on the CRM thread have only had to wait 2 or 3 months at most for a donor.

I'm afraid I won't be able to do the meet, nottingham at the w/e means I would lose a precious day with Max as I work more or less full time.


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Sammeee said:


> Ah what.... .... Why no sunbathing....
> 
> Is there anything u CAN do in ur 2ww.....


Yes you can stay indoors and go absolutely loopy!    To be honest I don't think it'll do any harm at all to sit outside as long as you're not completely unprotected from the sun and you move into the shade if you start to get too hot. And if excess heat / direct sunshine was really a problem, why is the birthrate so high in those parts of Africa for example where people are running around half naked  I suppose the flippan answer to that is that "they're used to it" but still....  If it was me, I would bung on a nice floppy sunhat and a linen shirt or something like that and enjoy some of this lovely sunshine, it'd be a crime to stay indoors on a beautiful day like this!

xxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

FCUK! I was full on sunbathing at the weekend in my skimpy bikini, do you think that is the reason I’m no longer PUPO? Errr thanks for telling me this now girls!


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

No Princess it's not hunny

The reason why you shouldn't sunbathe is due to the changes in hormones making the skin more sensitive to light (I Think) it's not that it will harm the baby but that you would end up with pigmentation changes.

(Think that's right anyway   but it definately does not cause BFN's )

Sx


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi girls - just called the doctors surgery and its official, beta less then 3, to be honest I would have fallen over had it been positive because I just knew I wasn't pregnant.

Have emailed Romina for permission to give up the progesterone botty shots, my bottom is the one thing that is going to benefit from the negative!  

Pix - I really really hope that yours is positive though   

Tracey thanks for the advice, whats the price like for ED at CRM and can they do sperm donation as well? Could you let me have a webiste or something for them please

I am bricking it because I rattled stephans cage at reprofit because I hadn't had an official confirmation about my ED/Embie donation and hes sent me a date in April next year which somehow makes it all feel real doesn't it. I have however asked him to move it forwards a bit or backwards a bit just in case I do need DH genes.

In some ways though from our point of view I think we would prefer to go straight to full donor because then we don't have to worry about Clives translocation (faulty gene) and more importantly the prospect that hopefully there is little chance that our baby would  have hypoplastic left heart syndrome - the terrible heart condition Joshua had and believe me it truly is terrible.

However I do feel that this resolves our need for another child if we were lucky but does not genetically link the baby to us or its brothers so am worried how our child might feel about this in the future, its a dilemma.

For the time being though its on with the crappy eggs and sperm pool.

I really don't know what to do so advice please. I will definately be going on my own as I now have Clive's contributions at Jinemed and Memorial.

Prof T said I could have one period which I would assume would be the one that happens when I stop medications then I could start the microdose protocol which would in affect mean July.

Does anyone know if you are definately meant to start the pill before this protocol, Romina has said yes but I am not sure that is what he meant but if it is it means I have to take the pill when this period arrives.

Because I am going without Clive and the boys I either have to do it either in July before the summer holidays or when they go back in Sept.

If I left it till sept I could try naturally with clomid for a few months but am so sick of it never working the natural way, probably because my eggs are crap and although Clives count has improved there are zero yes 0% progressive ones and they are all slugglish!!

This is where ICSI does come in handy.

What do you think, do you think it is too quick to start again or do you think it would be fine? I know usually it is three months but suspect that is where a lot more eggs have been attempted to be collected then was ever available from me!!

thanks for any advice

Take care love Karen xxx


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Sorry girls   didn't mean to start a sunbathing panic, my DH had read my Zeta West book (well the bit about Egg Collection, transfer and the 2 WW) and wouldn't let me out of the shade at the weekend, he says we have done everything else by the book so I couldn't just decide to ignore that. 

Karen -  , I was praying your Beta was higher. 

Princess - really sorry to have made you think that sunbathing could have affected your result.


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Afternoon ladies,

Kazzie - sorry to hear your news hun, but glad to hear you have a plan in hand  

Princess Pix -   for you hunny  

Lainey - twin girls, wow, that's lovely news sweetie  

Steph - in a weeks time you'll be a mummy  

Popsi - thinking of you today hun  

Pam - how are the numbers looking    

Kate - you had that shag yet  

Anne - how's charlie doing hun  

Deepblue - hiya  

Ally -   i think what you wrote mirrors how alot of us feel hun, it is hard to see others at least doing something when you are in limbo and there is nothing you can do at present   i'm not around constantly anymore as i feel i get too obsessed and it is unhealthy for me, although i also can't keep away from you lovely ladies for too long and try to keep it to a weekly fix   Do whatever makes you feel better hun and we won't forget you, let us know how you are getting on  

Purps - when does your next t/x start  

Nix - how's the job hunting going  

 to everyone else xxx


The christening at the weekend was ok, lots of babies as you can imagine, the christened baby cried all the way through the service and the christening, nothing new there as he cries continuously at home (neighbours son). We went with two other neighbour couples, one has a 14 month old and he was gorgeous and kept us all entertained, love him to bits   The other couple are expecting (think i mentioned them recently), she was telling us about how she was getting on, he was telling the other men that he didn't want a family and the baby wasn't planned by him   DH and friend were mortified, some people just don;t deserve what they get, he's rolling in money and gets a baby just like that too  

Holiday is less than 5 weeks away now, really looking forward to it, MIL is coming down to stay with twiggers for the week, gives her a week in the village to catchup with friends and a break from SIL and the grandchildren from hell   Plus twiggers gets someone to share a bed with


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Karen- So sorry hun about beta  

Pix- Don't worry hunny, you've done nothing wrong.   for your blood results  

Hi Tracey & Driver  #


Hi Nix  

Fishy hun- hi, have you room in your suitcase for a little un? I'm only 4ft 11"!!!!!!  
Charlito is doing ok apart from having a REALLY badly blocked up nose    he's still eating though and we're doing all we can to help him...taking him into the shower, putting a little vicks blower thingy by his nose when he sleeps and he has decongestant crystals to help him too.


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Oh bugger, my period has just arrived which means I have a day to decide whether to do treatment in July if I do have to go on the pill.


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Karen my beta results confirm BFN too so no surprise for me there either! Onwards and upwards!
Re your question it's a personal decision. I know it's not very helpful but it's entirely up to you to decide what to do hon. I can only wish you good luck in what ever you decide to do.

Purps thanks for making me not feel bad about myself for sunbathing honey. Silly ZW!

Fish - hello hon. 



DRIVER225 said:


> Princess - really sorry to have made you think that sunbathing could have affected your result.


Don't be silly! You've done nothing wrong.

  at everyone calling me princess now! Purps it's all your fault! 

xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pix- Inadequate words hun but I'm so sorry.  
I bet you've got a lovley tan haven't you?  
xxxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Anne - bless little charlie, you're being a lovely mummy to him   I got home to sick all over the place last night, twiggers obviously has been eating something he shouldn't, took me half an hour of shrubbing to get rid of it, DH was not amused, house doesn't smell too good at the moment   Had a lovely cuddle at 5.30 this morning though, he's spoilt rotten, the cat, not DH of course  

Kazzie - do you think you think you are ready to go again next month, can you handle it so quickly, i think that is the main question  

Princess Pix -


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Fishy- Charlie is obsessed with my eye lashes ... when he's in a playful mood if I blink at him he goes for my eyes


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

That's so cute, if you pucker up to twiggers he touches noses with you


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Is Twiggers real name Twiglet ?
x


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Think I need to get a kitten..... , yours all sound sooooo cute, if only DH would let me   ......, though can't really complain it's the only thing he won't let me have....


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Anne - yep, sorry gets confusing, he's called quite a few other things too  

Driver - a fur baby is the way to go


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Know what your mean Fishy- we have 3 cats now and they all have loads of names....Charlie is usually Charlito, Charlston or Charlster, Holly is Holster or Hollington and Oscar is Oscado or Oskey.
I think I need to get out more     

Driver- Get a kitty witty yay!!!


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Anne -   Twiglet can be Twiggers, Twiggy Wiggy, Wiggy Woo, Little Man, Big Fat Pussycat, Wigs, Pig Wig ... OMG i need to get a life


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

When Jason goes into the kitchen in the morning he greets H & O with "Bonjour Les Chats"  
he also needs to get out more.....speaking to the cats in French....WFT


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Arrgh _sh1te _  Karen and Pix    



Anne G said:


> Know what your mean Fishy- we have 3 cats now and they all have loads of names....Charlie is usually Charlito, Charlston or Charlster, Holly is Holster or Hollington and Oscar is Oscado or Oskey.
> I think I need to get out more
> 
> Driver- Get a kitty witty yay!!!





fishface said:


> Anne -  Twiglet can be Twiggers, Twiggy Wiggy, Wiggy Woo, Little Man, Big Fat Pussycat, Wigs, Pig Wig ... OMG i need to get a life





Anne G said:


> When Jason goes into the kitchen in the morning he greets H & O with "Bonjour Les Chats"
> he also needs to get out more.....speaking to the cats in French....WFT


  
Oh anneywanster and fishywishywoowoo you are making me larf 

xxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Pix that's cos it suits you   so sorry about the Beta level hunny  

Fish I started pill today! so here goes another cycle!!

Anne bless little charlie!

Nix you are chatty today! 

Kazz sorry no help hun, but whatever you decide will be right for you!

Hello everyone else!

Off now on mammoth trip am taking laptop but will not have connection till Thursday night at earliest so hugs to you all

Sx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Purps - great news hun   be routing for you


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Bye Purps


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

it's not a full time job but Jason has got some temporary work for a couple of months. It means he will be out of the house and getting his confidence back. It's not great £££ but more than he's getting now  

I am soooo happy!                                              

Purps- Take care on your trip hun


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

WOOOHOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!         

xxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Oh wow – that’s great news Anne!    Well done Jason!
You never know he might end up staying there.  

Have a nice trip Purps honey  

Ps: Has anyone heard from Mir? Has she started on her new job yet?

Xxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

They are actually one of our Government clients so a good company to work for.
I really am happy after one disappointment after another.

Pix- is it tonight you are out on champers?
xxxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Anne - that's fab news, they won't want to get rid of him once he's there  

Pix - have a lovely evening, drink some bubbles for me   I think Mir's job doesn't start until after the summer hols, don't quote me on that though


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

I can't believe how many pages you have filled since I logged on at lunchtime.

Well done Jason.  My DH has been out of work since Jan and it really does sap your confidence.  I hope this turns into something permanent.

Karen.  This is the CRM website. www.ivfcliniclondon.com  I completely get where you are coming from regarding a future DS/DD not sharing the same genes as your existing children.  I have the same worry with my family.  I know it is slightly different in that we don't need a sperm donor.
Good luck with whatever you decide.

Pix.  Mirandas school job didn't start until after the summer but she had a short term contact coming up at her old place.  I don't know if she has started that yet.


/links


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks Trace, Pix , Nix & Fish


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

OMG.  I just noticed that next to some of our profiles it says how many posts we have made.  Anne, I thought I had made a lot in a relatively short space of time, but you are more than double me.  I will have to catch up!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Friggin hell Tracey, I must talk some s hite!


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Anne - Yes hon, it’s tonight. I’ll get changed and put make up on in the office and wait for Mike to arrive from Southampton. Mike doesn’t drink,  he’ll be driving so I can bath in champagne. I got so drunk in the same party last year I ended up chatting and getting my photo taken with VB!  
I also pushed Mike to get his photo taken with Kelly Brook. He wasn’t happy with me cos I went up to her and said "my husband loves you" !     

Fish – no doubt I’ll be drinking for everyone tonight.  

Tracey – thanks hon.

xxxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Tracey - i'm 1052 too!!!! you can see it in your profile, it lists the Charter VIPS in your message details


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pix- get sh it faced chick     
I am gonna have a glas of spritzer tonight to celebrate Jasons job


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Pix.  I know it is early days but do you know if you are going to have another tx?
Wow VB.

This site is so adictive, I should be putting my make up on getting ready to go out.  Going to a friend's for dinner but I keep checking  'show new replies to your posts' and then can't help reading and replying.

Fish, does that mean it only lists your no of posts if you are a charter VIP or you can only see other people's post number if you are a charter?


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Tracey - i think it only lists it in the message if you're a charter. You have to go into a persons profile otherwise to see how many posts they've made, that's how i just found out mine


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Tracey – absolutely! While I respond I might as well cycle as many times as I can until I get what I want - that’s a baby the way.    

I thought I post a lot but mine is only 741 – WTF?


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

I must admit I have never understood these extra things in ff, like bubbles, fun credits etc. 

My boss wants me to visit a developing country (either Peru, Togo, Indonesia, or India) as part of a complex project I am working on.  The only way it woudl be possible would be if I went after my prostap jab and before I need any scans to check my lining.  Am I completely mad  for even considering it?

Really must get ready to go out.

Pix.  You had better get posting if you have any hope of catching up with Anne.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies 

Anne - thanx for txtn me earlier hunny, great news about jason, good luck sweetheart, you and jay deserve some good times about the sh it you have been through lately.   

Pixie - so sorry to read ur news sweetie, i was hoping so much for you      Have as much champagne as u can manage tonight and then have a few more for me    

Kazzie - oh hunny so sorry about af turning up      

Purple - hope the time away is not too bad petal    

Sorry for really short personals again, as i said yesterday cant get on at work anymore as they have vetoed google, the miserable rat bags   

Hi to everyone, will try and catch up again later. 

Anyone heard from pam?

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi all

Big apology for not being on here for ages, I couldn't keep up with you lot!   I am a slow reader!!

I start DR'ing tom so thought I'd pop on and show my face, also posted a question about hayfever as am worrties about stopping my anti-histamine tomorrow and forgot to ask doc.

Hope everyone is doing ok and I promise to try and keep up!

Spoony x


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi girls,

Yesterday the bleeding really slowed down and I had a blood test,at lunch time I got the results that the hcg had gone up to 187 which is fab but then they said but your progesterone is a bit low at 20 down from 24. Anyway I was on a study day and panicked all day till I got home and googled it and then I cried all evening

They changed me from cyclogest to gestone injections today but just got home from work and I got an e-mail from Jaya in response to my e-mail to her yesterday. She didnt even say hello just started by saying that low progesterone indicates a bad pregnancy and one that may fail !!!!!!!!!!!!! talk about being blunt, no reassurance about my level or anything. The bleeding had just stopped today and I was just feeling happier and now this   she wants more bloods tommorow and I usually get the results at 1, I have to do a presentation at 12.30 for 30 mins   so guess I am probably waiting to miscarry now almost at 5 weeks

*Pix and Karen* I am so so sorry   

Pam


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Girls

How are you all? Just read back through a few pages to try to catch up. Thanks for all your lovely messages about my stepdad. he is home and much better now. He's had to retire as he was a long distance lorry driver so that's getting him down but all in all he's doing really well.

Sorry I've been AWOL, I was just taking some time out  

Well I started my 3rd and final full cycle on Sunday  , my FSH has come right back down to 11 which is fab for me so we're on the rollercoaster again!! I was so convinced leaving Care on Saturday that this wouldn't be the month but hey miracles will never cease. I am putting it down to the fact that I've had 3 colonics, loads of acupuncture and I've been running quite a bit each week. Got my first scan on Saturday so fingers crossed. Plus I reckon sods law had something to do with it as we've been planning our 20 year school reunion which is this Saturday, so I'll now be going stone cold sober!

Pix - So sorry about your news hun  

Anne - Fab news about Jase. How's our little Charlie boy doing? Has he stopped sneezing now?

Beachy - Had a lovely time on Saturday, it was really lovely to catch up and have another nosey at a posh wedding whilst eating our lovely food xx

Mag108 - Will give you a call to arrange a coffe either this week or next honey. hope you are doing ok and enjoyed Snowdonia in the sunshine...oh and plenty of wine.

I am so sorry for the lack of personals but as always when you have a bit of time out from the thread you've got no chance of catching up. Hope you are all doing ok xx

Well bye for now
Sarah xxxx


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

So sorry Pix    Have a few glasses of champers for me x

Anne - woo hoo!  Great news re Jase.  

Kazzie - so sorry your AF has arrived  

L x


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi my lovelies.... logging in from holidays again... it takes so long to catch up I don't have time to send you all the    you deserve.

Pix & Kazzie - I'm so sorry.      Pix I love your action plan, i have something similiar too. xxx

Pam - I'm sorry about your progesterone, but please don't loose heart yet, there is so much they don't know.  Take the extra progesterone, and hang in there for now.  Keep in mind, you ARE pregnant, so worst come worst, you have hope that you CAN do it again.

Lainey - HOW ARE YOU? I've been dying to know how your pregnancy is going.

Missy - if your out there ..  Don't avoid us because your pregnant - your our inspiration in times of need!

Ally, Purps, Tracey, Kate, Ali, Anna, Steph, Mir, Almond, Malini, pospi, Fish, Nix and all the rest of the gang - hello and big kiss from me.

Sam xxx

PS - my diet is rubbish! Wine, and dessert every day!!! MUST do detox when I return.


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh, and hello Anne - I'mmmmm soooooo happy to read our little kitty is ok now!


----------



## cdp (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi all

Egg collection today. Am so hungry have had nothing to eat or drink since midnight. Not long to go have to be at clinic at 11.15.

Anne - Charlie must look really cute in the shower. We give Tiba a bath every so often as she has mainly white fur. Last time we put her in the shower and left her shampoo in there next to our stuff. Anyone visiting must have thought we were mad. Have you tried little charlie on toilet roll tubes as toys, it was one of Tib's favourites when she was a kitten.

Pix and Kazzie -   

Pam -    

hi to fishy, Anneofc, Nix, LJ, deepblue and everyone else.

Love Claire


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi girlies  

Good luck Claire today  

Pam-  

Lainey- Hi lovely  

Sam- lovely to see you 

Pix-   

Karen-   

Popsi- Hope today goes ok lovely  

Alls- Lovely to chat last night- you crack me up      

 & Love to Beachy, AnnaofC, lJ,Lucy,Mira, Laura, Steph, Fishy,Purps,Nix, Mag, Malini, Anna, Tracey, LW, Missy, Almond, Kate, Suzie, Sarah.

Anne
xxxx


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Morning lovelies  

Pixie and Kazzie  

 One of our fellow PR girls is currently on day 4 of stims at the Jinemed and is taking femera. She has one follie so far at 12mm but her E2 is quite low, apparently letrozole (femara) decreases E2 readings so she's been told not to worry. We all know it's easier said than done but she'd like some reassurance here. Does anyone have any experience of decreased E2 on letrozole?

Morning Anne  

Lightweight x x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

LW- It was on Letrozole too hun and my E2 on stimm day 4 was really low- I think it was under 50, it then went to 96 and by time I had EC it wasd 700
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Pam  I am   like mad for you (well a non religious kind of praying anyway).  It is so bloody awful waiting, I do know exactly how you feel.  

Swinny.  Great news. Don't feel you have to keep up and do personals all the time - it is really hard on this thread.  Just post us your news as your tx progresses.

CDP.    for your EC

Sam.  I hope you are enjoying your hols.  Did you ever see that clinic in Guildford about insulin resistance?  I would be interested in how you got on.

Malini.  I am having my colonic on Friday.  In a bizare way I am really looking forward to it!

Hi to Anne and Charlie


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

traceymohair said:


> Malini. I am having my colonic on Friday. In a bizare way I am really looking forward to it!


Tracey- Should we be worried?


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya Tracey

Defo know what you mean about your colonic, I was really intrigued before I went for mine. Felt great afterwards too and I think that's one of the things that's helped me get my FSH back down. Thanks for your post hun xxxx

Lightweight - Yep I am already on day 4 of Menopur so Saturday is my first follie scan to see how I am doing xxx

Anne -   for you and iccle Charlie superfighter kitty cat 

Sarah xxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Sarah hunny


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Anne.  Fancy trying a colonic.  It would be another reason to talk about poo - as if we need an excuse.
I have read a few things about colon cleanses and improved fertility - I don't know if there is any truth in it.  I am going due to excessive bloating and trapped wind - tmi (if there is such a thing as tmi on this thread  ).

Sarah - good luck for your scan, I hope you have some nice follies developing


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Maybe I wil treat myself one day Tracey


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hello girls,

Pam: Jaya’s approach is absolutely appalling.   They obviously think messing you up physiologically won’t do any harm in your hormone balance? I know it’s easier said than done but I’d give them the finger and keep positive hon.   You ARE pregnant and we all   for you that you will stay that way for 9 months.  

Tracey – Where are you getting your colonic done? I’ve been wanting to get one for a long time but I am being such a chicken!  

Anne: Hope you are feeling better now ikkle one.  

Sam: Wine & desserts really? Nah I don’t believe you!   Enjoy your holiday, you’ve been through a lot lately.   Tell us about your action plan when you get a moment. 

Ally: Thanks for being so lovely honey. 

Karen: How are you today? What did you decide to do in the end? 

Popsi: Good luck with your scan on Saturday. 

Claire: Good luck with EC. 

DH and I had a good time last night. We had a lovely meal together and then went to the party. I was so ready to get drunk but ended up drinking only a couple of glasses of champagne – how crap is that?!   Obviously when you are sober and hurting wherever you are, whatever you do, makes you no happier.   I felt like I’d forgotten how to drink and have fun but I know I expected too much too soon.   We still looked like we were enjoying being there; well, I know Mike was happy as he ended up meeting Jenson Button.   

Pix 

xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Yo Pix  
Yep, dizzy spell and nausea gone now


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi Pixie.

Malini recomended a clinic in Belsize Park.  Since her recomendation a work colleague has been and really 'enjoyed' it and she is going again next week.  I will let you know how I get on. I will forward you the PM Malini sent me with the clinic website.

Don't expect to recover from this BFN so quickly.  Sometimes when you go out to get drunk you don't and when you go out to have just one you get trollyed.

Pam.


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks Anne, it's WazyC who is on day4 of stims today at the Jinemed. Her E2 levels are 30 and she has one  follie at 12mm. Lots and lots of luck WazyC      

Swinny, day 4 already! Good luck hun for your next scan  

Pam, hope your presentation went well and your bloods are on their way upwards  

Pixie, sorry to hear about last night but at least you don't have a hangover to deal with   I had a look at the map and we live approx 190miles apart. The halfway point is around Northants. I know there's a big service station there near to the M1 as I meet my accountant there. Is that too far for you to travel. How about the others who fancied meeting on 13/14th June? Kazzie, would you be up for a little venture up the M1? I checked out trains and the tickets are quite expensive for me to get to London unless I book months in advance.  

Gosh, the dust here in the house is a nightmare, we've now lost the kitchen and the kitchen ceiling so a bedroom and the family bathroom have gone too. And no sign of any activity whatsoever from the builders insurance company.   

Tracey, I'm sharing your trapped wind diagnosis, I keep blaming Bella, poor doglet. It's a combination of metformin and DHEA, very potent.

Lightweight xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

LW- Will text cat now x


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Karen - so sorry      Have you decided what to do? 

Pix - so sorry    . You are such a strong lady, like you're plan, holiday sounds like a great idea. DH is taking me in Sept....we are thinking of Turkey as its out of the eurozone, whats the name of the resort which doesn't allow under 16's? Sounds great   

Anne - great news re Jason   . Sure it will be great for his confidence.

Donkey - great to have a cycle bud! I'll be on 450 of menapur, cetrotride, steroids, aspirin and steroids from et.

Pam     that e-mail is so out of order!  My consultant told me it was thought that falling progesterone indicated a failling pg BUT the new line off thought is that upping progesterone can save a pg. So don't despair!

LW - so sorry the insurerers are crap and you are living with all that dust  

Hi Nix, Zuri, Tracey, Swinny, Anna and the rest of the team 

Sorry I'm not around much, work is mad. Just booked into see GP as I still have a cough...6 weeks from when I was ill! Think its a lingering chest infection because when I cough I get a bad taste in my mouth (contantly eating mints). I start stimms in 2 weeks and want to be in tip top condition but as I'm on the pill I don't think I'll be allowed antibiotics? I want to start upping my protein and drinking milk next week but this will make me even more phlemy! 

What to do?

Anna x


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Anna, can you get into your GP as an emergency appt and get on antibiotics today? Ask for a 10 day course of Amoxicillin. Sounds like you desperately need them and if you take them for the next 10 days, you should be fighting fit ready for your next tx.
x x


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks Tracey. I'll wait until you have yours.  Let me know how you get on and I'll probably book one for myself after this month's AF.

LW - Please give my love to wazycat. I hope all goes well with her. 
Where is Northants?  Dude why do we - FF girls live so far apart from each other?  It's probably a stupid question but is Oxford close to you?

Anna - LW is right, get yourself checked out pronto and make sure GP doesn't just give you vitamins and Lemsip!  
The hotel is called Hillside Su in Antalya - http://www.designhotels.com/hillsidesu?gclid=CJOt5rCb7poCFQ_DbwodRyJbBg We've been there before and really liked it. Have a look.

xxx

/links


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

LW - won't that muck up the pill? The pill is my down regulation ie not ovulating. No way I can get to the gp before Friday. 

Pix - thanks for that will check it out

PS As I start stimming in 2 weeks, chased the clinic to say the drug company hadn't called and was told 'Oh we are having problems, they are understaffed and not arranging delivery until the day b4 you start' WTF! I got the number called them and have sorted out delivery for Friday.


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

sobroody.  I am pretty sure that antibiotics don't mess up the pill.  I was on the pill for about 15 years and probably had lots of antibiotics and I don't remember ever being warned that they interfered

I can't believe we are on pg 46


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Anna, antibiotics may affect your metabolism of some hormones, I think it will lower your oestrogen levels but should not prevent the OCP from letting your ovaries have time out. Antibiotics should not affect progesterone, only oestrogen.  Which OCP are you on? Can you check with your IF clinic that they are ok with it? GPs also usually give same day telephone consultations. You've not been well for a while, did you have antibiotics at the beginning of this infection? If so, your GP might issue you with a prescription after talking to you on the phone without you having to go in for an appointment. 

Pixie, Oxford is another 45 mins for me on top of 1hr 45 drive from here. I do go back there often to visit friends and use the library but don't think I could manage it that weekend with so much going on here at the house right now. We could plan it for further ahead to meet in Oxford?

xx


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

LW - I had a course of penicillin to begin with. Had a throat and sinus infection and then a chest infection. I feel MUCH better for the past 2 weeks, no temperature, no problems doing anything. Just have this annyoying cough, glands in my throat with are sore from time to time, the phlegm and horrid taste it brings up. Having consulted Mr Google I think its a thing called sinus drip..when the infected cattah gets to your throat and treatment is a nasel spray. Will see if I can get a telephone consultation ahead of Friday. 
Thanks 
Anna x


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Anna, the sinus drip indicates a sinus infection which gives you a persistent cough but should not taste foul. It sounds more like a lung infection so antibiotics would be the thing, a nasal spray won't help a lung infection. Have you had pneumonia before?

LW x


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

LW - no never. But I did have a chest infection 4 years ago which took 6 weeks and 3 different rounds of antibiotics to clear.


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hello ladies
Thanks for all your well wishes. There are so many here now, I'm losing touch but just wanted to send some hugs   to pix and Kazzie. So sorry girls   take care
 for Pam
Ann - great news on Jason's job  
Lainey - so glad to see things are going well - 3 girls then!   
Swinny - all the best with this cycle hun    it will be your turn. Great FSH!
SB - I think the main side effect of abx and the pill is getting pregnant (not a bad thing!) but that's because of reducing the hormone levels so its less effective. Its prob still OK for a pre cycle treatment though  - good luck  
Hello to Beachy, Nix, Tracey, Kate, Steph, LW, Missy, Suzie, LJ, cdp, Sam, Ann of C and baby dust to all  
Love Nicks


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks Nik- fab news. What's your secret?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Just a couple of things as have just scan read at work (it's my first day and already on FF, shhhh...)

One that I had three colonics before my successful cycle - I had terrible tummy probs, and I think they were stress and hormone related, and that did help clear the way I think!

Two: Letrozole gave me really low E2 at the Jinny LW - I had femara and it did the trick!

Sorry no time for more chaps...

xxxx


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Girls,

just to let you know my HCG has dropped today and I have been told that I will definitely have a miscarriage. Oh but the progesterone went back up to totally normal  

Pam    

Thanks for all your messages, now I guess I just have to wait............


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Pam - so sorry to hear that news, after having a little bit of hope - its so cruel   You take care  
NW


----------



## Sammeee (Feb 21, 2009)

Pam... im so sorry to hear your sad news...    .. life can be so cruel, please try to take care of yourself


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Pam, are you sure there's not a mistake in the HCG test either yesterday or today? How are you feeling inside? It's not over yet Pam. Please try to stay strong. Keep your feet up and rest if you can. Lots of pg people bleed early on, some even all the way through. Your bean(s) is/are still with you and they may well be hanging on in there. Are you still bleeding?


----------



## deepblue (Apr 8, 2009)

Pam - so sorry for all you're going through


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

LW- the bleeding stopped yesterday totally, it had only been spotting for the last 2 days. Still feel sick but then hcg is still 140, so I guess I will do. My stomach feels fine- but a dropping hcg only indicates one thing, however I look at it there is no hope. I had felt so positive this morning that with the gestone injections I had turned a corner and all would be well today.......... then they were late ringing and I just knew that it meant they were discussing it with the doc and it was bad news

Thanks everyone

Pam


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Pam, I'm really really sorry.      I really wish I could find a cure for all of us, and stop any of these wonderful women going through this awful pain.

Another semi useful link - it's what hormone levels "should be" when stimulating, it's a good summary I think.
http://www.fertilityplus.com/faq/hormonelevels.html

Sam


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

Ladies
I just wanted to pop on and say hello.

I have been keeping a low profile since BFN last Thurs, just feeling like I want to have a laid back approach for a month or so and forget about IF! Getting lots of wine down me.

Found things v hard for a few days esp at work. Weather really helped, did gardening saturday, met pals in the eve and then went to North Wales for the weekend. Had a really lovely time, stayed at a v cool B&B and then serendipity,,,ran into an old friend there! Spent time walking and on the beach (Harlech) gorgeous!. Lots of wine, coffee and treats!

Trying bot to dwell on the neg cycle which is why maybe I have been a bit distant as its all a bit close. 

I have been reading through a little.

LJ: Glad its worked out for you hun.

Anne: great news about Jas

Pix: so sorry hun, hope you are ok

Karen: really sorry that its not worked out for you this time

Pamls: Really sorry that things have worked out this way, its been such a rollercoaster. Sending you a big hug.

SO I will leave it there, am worn out! Spending lots of time online trying to find a holiday (we always leave it late....)

Sorry no more persos, hugsto everyone
xxxxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

can't stop, just wanted to say so sorry to Pam and Pixie  - sending you both huge   

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Oh Pam!   I'm SO sorry hon. I REALLY hope you are wrong and your little bean keeps growing.   Take care of yourself.


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Steph thank you gorgeous.   OMG you are almost there! Wishing you all the best honey.    We will be waiting for your good news.   

Mag - I know how you feel -take care of yourself.   

xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Damn, I don't think I've posted how sorry I am to Pam and Pix - sorry girls, I'm so rubbish at posting these days.  

Pix - third time lucky for you, girl. It's such a numbers game and you've been nearing closer to your goal with each tx. Sorry it wasn't your time this time.  

Pam - God, I'm so sorry you've had such a blow. It must be so hard to bounce back when you've been so close.  

Right, off to work again!

xxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi all  

Gosh Pam- I am so sorry hun, what a nightmare, please let a miracle happen  

Pix- Hi lovely  

Mira- Hi mrs, how's the job?  

Mag- Hi love  


Hugs to all

Annne
xxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Morning girls

Just wanted to send so many      to Pam, this really has been the most traumatic rollercoaster for you and you must be so exhausted by it all.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Alls- have a lovely weekend away....don't forget the dry shampoo


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Pam - I am so sorry     

Mag


----------



## cdp (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi all

Sarah - Good luck with your scan.

Pam -  

Thank you to Anne, Tracey, pix and everyone for there well wishes.

Had EC yesterday and to my surprise they got 11 eggs out of 17 of the follicles. Much relieved as very uncomfortable. Today the clinic called and only 3 eggs have fertilized. My crap eggs strike again. We go in tomorrow to find out if any have divided. I'm so worried that we will have a repeat of the first cycle where we got 4 fertilized and no division. I'm trying to stay positive and praying hard that fate won't deal us another blow. Why is life so bloody unfair.

Love Claire x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Claire- It only takes on golden egg hun. Hang in there


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Claire - As Anne said it only takes 1, I will say a   for you and send lots of   your way.

Anne - How's charlie?


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Claire - Keeping everything croseed for you


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Driver- Charlie is doing well ta, getting over it all slowly but surely.Thanks for asking.you ok?


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Going slowly   , had really bad AF cramps since yesterday but no sign of the   yet so still keeping everything crossed  , think it is the longest 2 weeks ever, it is also my really busy 2 weeks at work (my job goes mad at the start of every month) but I keep coming on here for a chat with people instead..... will probably get sacked before I finish my treatment.  

DH came home from 12hr nights this morning and said he was expecting to find me in tears and AF here as the pains I have are identical to the ones I get when it is imminent, though I have to say she normally arrives about an hour after the cramps so I am taking the fact that she still isn't here thsi morning as a good sign (but without getting my hopes up too high....)


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Will have a little   for you love


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

DHEA Update From the CHR - they emailed this out today on their public email distribution list. They

DHEA utilization around the world is rapidly increasing. Our colleague Ed Ryan in Toronto, Canada, who generally is treating a somewhat younger patient population than we here at CHR, just submitted a number of abstracts to ASRM and the Canadian Fertility Society, in which he reports outstanding pregnancy rates after DHEA supplementation, both in association with IUIs and with IVF.
Greek colleagues, who were the first to report pregnancy success in a small series of women with outright premature ovarian failure (POF), in a recent letter in Fertility and Sterility reported on continuous success in these patients (Mammas and Mammas, Fertil Steril doi:10.1016/j.fertnstert. 2008.12.10.
In our own ongoing DHEA research, we are making progress in slowly understanding who will most benefit from DHEA supplementation. In a study recently completed, and submitted for publication, we now were able to confirm once again that DHEA works well with premature ovarian aging (POA) under age 38 and with physiological ovarian aging above age 38 years. Keeping everything else the same, the beneficial effect appears, however, particularly large with POA and this is further explained by the observation that pregnancy success apparently directly correlates with the ability of DHEA to objectively improve ovarian reserve (OR).
We have recently repeatedly noted in these pages that OR is now increasingly evaluated via anti-Müllerian hormone (AMH) rather than follicle stimulating hormone (FSH). Utilizing AMH, we now were able to demonstrate that an increase in AMH levels following DHEA supplementation, suggesting objective improvement in OR, was statistically highly predictive of pregnancy success. Inversely, if AMH did not improve, pregnancy was much less likely.
Improvements in OR, of course, are much more likely in younger women with POA than in older women with physiological DOR. Therefore, the higher pregnancy success with POA should not surprise.
These data are the first step in predicting who will and will not benefit from DHEA supplementation. Much work remains still to be done, but we are convinced that in the not too distant future we will be able to be more selective whom to recommend DHEA to or not.

"Please note, Fertility Friends does not endorse any type of self medication/DIY drugs administering . We ask you to seek advice from you GP/clinic on any aspects when self administering drugs of this nature without professional medical supervision/approval"


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

and hello ya'all.  I'm off to enjoy my holiday again now.

Kisses


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Sam - hi! That's really interesting to see some more positives - I am deffo a believer!  
Nicks


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hello girls,

Just a quickie from me –

Mir: Thanks hon. Don’t worry about not posting either. I know you still think about us and share our pain even though you don’t post much – I just know that!
Hope your new job is going well. 

Sam: I wish they make up their minds! What are we supposed to do now?   I stopped using DHEA 2 months ago, should have I not done it?   Shall I start again? Argh!!  

Driver & Claire: Fingers crossed for both of you.  

Pam: Hope you are OK honey. 

I’m still waiting for AF to arrive but dreading it cos it was sooo painful after my first failed cycle.   Also I’ve just had an email from the Jin. Prof T reckons my fibroid op will take 20 minutes and I will not have to stay at the hospital – YAY! He also suggested trying Letrozole protocol for the 3rd cycle but I’m not sure?! Any opinions?

Pix x


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi all, I didnt know I was a poor responder until it was suggested that I ask for your advice..

I was advised to have an AMH blood test after a poor response on long protocol using 200 of Puregon on my first IVF (after 3 unsuccessful IUI's). I received the results this afternoon as 8.31 when the clinic said that anything below 15 is poor fertility, I am 36 years old. I am currently on a break from treatment and was hoping to start IVF again in July/August.

Can anyone please advise on this because I have read that anything under 15 is low fertility but also read in other articles that between 5 and 15 is normal. I am now really worried that I will be unable to get a good chance of IVF success. I wasn't expecting the result so didnt really ask many questions. What does this mean ? Is there anything I can do other than have a higher dose of drugs to help ? 

Thanks,

Mrs T


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Girls

So sorry I have not been around - been keeping a v low profile and concentrating on alcohol and chocolate as a recovery option - works ok in the short term  - still feel exhausted post negative treatment - boy it takes a lot out of you hey...

Just saw Pams news and wanted to send a million hugs - Pam - I really can't begin to undertand how you must be fealing right now and want you to know I think you truly dont deserve this hun - just remember that even us 'lurkers' are still thinking of you and sending you all our thoughts xxxxxxx    

Mrs Thomas - stick with us - the girls are great and between us on this rollercoaster we can all help some how. Sorry I dont understand the scale you are talking about so well but as you can see from my signature - my amh is v low and I havent given up )

Lots of Love to all
Spuds
xxxx


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Evening everyone  

Pixie, I think a few girls have tried the letrozole protocol but I don't know much about it personally. The Jinemed have recommended the oestrogen priming one for me next month starting on CD14 of the previous cycle. Is that what you did last tx?

WazyCat, lots of luck for your day 6 stim scan tomorrow   

LV, I'm counting down the days for you before your Jinemed tx.  

JerseyS, it does, but I've indulged in the choc and vino too the last couple of weeks and I'm thoroughly enjoying it.

Sam, thanks for the DHEA link. I'm strictly taking 3 a day and metformin too. How's the holiday?

Driver  

Well done Claire, lots of luck for the next few days   

Anna, feeling any better hun?  

Steph, how are you feeling in your final few weeks?  

Pam, I still really think your beans are hanging in there and throwing out more sticky pads all the time as they hang on tighter by the hour. Have you been bleeding yesterday or today? Please try to keep your hopes up and eat well with lots of vits and folic acid to grow your beans with.  

Mir, how's the job going?

Mrs Thomas, your AMH sounds fine. What scale did they measure you on? There are lots of girls with much lower AMH values on here who have had successful cycles. Please hang around and ask lots of questions, you'll get lots of help and support here.

I've now resorted to a single ring camping gas stove for all my cooking and the sink which is still plumbed in has access through a pile of rubble and no power so washing up is by candle light. Everything in the house is coated in a layer of white dust. And I just opened the ex-bathroom door upstairs to find nothing at all on the other side just a pile of bricks below in the ex-kitchen. And when I noticed the fixings for the new joists, I measured them up to be way off the plans. The floor is supposed to be lowered by 8inches so you don't hit your head on the new roof beams. They are in fact less than 1 inch lower than the old joists. Tomorrow......  

Lightweight x x x


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Mrs T - My amh is 8 and my clinic told me its ok not great but ok. Its the lower end of normal but still in the normal range ie above 5. You probably just need to be on a higher dose of stimms. I was on 450 of menapur last time (more than double your dose). We got 6 eggs, 4 fertrilised and 2 were grade 1 embies. Sadly bfn but start stimming again on the 16th. Don't despair your amh is not disasterous, you just need higher stimms. By the way when I stimmed for iui they started me on 225 and very little happened. Moved me onto 300 and after 21 days of stimming I produced 2 follicles. I didn't think going to 450 would really help me but it did! 

LW - I am feeling better but still seeing the doc later. Hope your house nightmare is over soon! 

Hi everyone. 

Anna x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Mrs. Thomas - I think your AMH is fine and I will PM and long and dull explanation of why - I think most ladies here will have seen my ramblings before so I won't repost here except to add this link which is fairly new. You need to scroll down to Table 1 for age specific AMH levels.

http://www.centerforhumanreprod.com/about_newsletter.html

As you can see, at age 36-40 CHR think you should be above 1.1ng/ml, which is 7.14 pmol/l. Hence, Mrs. T, given that you are 36, your result of 8.31 is fine! I think your doc is working from a somewhat outmoded scale, which I will explain in my PM.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that 
fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girls

Just bobbing on at work so forgive me if I miss anybody.

Anne - Howdy partner, how's our iccle one?? xxx 

Wazycat - If you're popping on and you see this message I've sent you a PM my lovely xx Good luck cycle buddy xxx

Mirra - I am hoping the colonic thing works for me this time, I've had 3 so fingers crossed. Hope your first day isn't too bad chuck xx

Mags108 - how are you fixed next week for a coffee?? Hope you are ok sweetie  

Claire - Thanks matey. Fingers crossed that your little embies are dividing as we speak.

Spuds & Pixie -  

Sam - Thanks for the DHEA update that's fab xxx

LJ - Congratulations hun xxx

LV - good luck in Turkey Lurkey

Nicki W - Thanks matey, I really hope you're right. How's little Emily?

Driver -   

So Broody - hello chick, how are things with you? Have you been poorly? xx

I will bob on tomorrow and let you know how my first scan went 

Bye for now

Sarah xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mungo (Sep 24, 2007)

Hello
This is a message for "KAZZIE40"; Karen I have just tried to PM you but your inbox is full.
Love Tannie


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi all,

Feeling blue for me, for you, for anyone sad and can't say much but wanted to tell you all that I think you're lovely, brave and so deserving of all your dreams.

Special love for Pam, Pixie, Kazzie and Mag - likely I have forgotten someone else very deserving but my brain is fried by my ridiculous circular questioning - 'why me? why anyone?'

 to you all.  Hope your weekends have treats in them.

M xxx

PS Tracey, hope the colonic makes you feel better and that it is enlightening!!!!
PPS Do any of you - switching from poo to hair, as we do, know what epilators are any good? - got to save money on waxing to save for future: another cycle, DE, adoption or a trip to an island with only happiness.....? TA.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Mallini - im feeling blue too hunny     Taken voluntary redundancy today, what i've wanted for months, but now im so scared


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh, I'd be scared too, that's totally reasonable.  I do believe change is good and you will find something so much better for you - how easy to write that but to believe it is DIFFICULT.  Despite all the gloom there are jobs out there for caring, good people like you.  So sorry you're blue.  Hope the weekend brightens for you.     M xx


----------



## deepblue (Apr 8, 2009)

Claire - hope things went well today 

Kate and Malini  
Kate - hope you find lots of good things to do - it must be scary but it is so easy just to keep going with what you are doing even if it is not what you want - fortune favours the brave and all that!  (easier said than done though I know!)

LW - I can't believe how calm you sound with all that has been going on - hope it all gets sorted out soon.

Yesterday I saw an advert for a "pea sticking" demonstration at a national trust property . Not being a gardener other things sprang to mind   

Hello to everyone. Hope you have good weekends!
Deepblue


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Hiya Slycett  - well done you - its scary pants but you'll get something - it feels like its picking up a bit out there on the residential side so that might spurn on the job market a bit too xxxx

PS - the daytime tv is fab for a good couple of months anyway  - thinking of you and sending   

Evening to the rest of the girls - like the 'pea stick' bit - made me giggle

Spuds
xxxxxxx


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Girls,

hcg is 33 so its well and truly over for me, feel nothing really- not upset just totally mentally and physically exhausted from the whole thing and a bit of a feeling of relief that this last week of hell is over and I have the answer that in my heart of hearts I felt was inevitable from the start. I have no doubt that at some point I will be totally gutted and     probably in a week or two when it is sunk in, for today I just feel nothing. Just wanna get the bleeding over and done with..

Thanks for your messages, sorry I am being crap at personals at the mo- hope you understand

Pam


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Pam 

Sent you a msg on the Lister thread - sending you loads of   txt me if you need me anytime xxxx

Spuds
xx


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh Pam, I feel for you    It is so unfair. 

M xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Pam sweetheart im so so sorry my darling     Thinking of you   

Jersey - thanx for ur pm hunny, i did mean to reply i promise   just had so much on my mind the last few days re the job situation, i've been there 14 years and im welling up now jus thinking about leaving all my colleagues behind. I have had some great times there and just dont know what im gonna do 

Malini and deepblue - thanx for msgs, sure i will feel better, just keep getting a feeling of panic at the mo, hopefully by the time i finally leave i will have done all my crying


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Pam I'm so, so sorry   you don't deserve this  

xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya all

pam i am sorry, its heartbreaking i know

can i gate crash

just had my 4th fresh ivf cycle cancelled due to poor response, never had this issue before and they can not explain why either which is really hard for me as i like to know why

my amh is 11.4, was 9.2 and went up!!! that is using a scale of 5 to 15 being normal!!!

so why the hell haven't i responded to 450 menopur?

i tried doing a short protocol but that was abandoned as my lining was very thick at baseline so i chose to down reg on day 21 and now this, today was day 11 of stimms

i am of course very upset

on my first scan they counted 1 follie on the left and 5 on the right yet today only 2 on the left have grew. so i stopped the cycle and now will be charge a fee for the pleasure which i shall be appealing against

im head is in the shed as they say

i have read that some people produce antibodies to drugs that are use recurrently and ive used menopur no on 2 iui and 4 ivf;s!


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Pam honey, I'm so sorry    I know what you mean about that numb feeling but I still can't think of anything helpful to say   .    

Wow, look what Katy did next! It's a brave step honey, I'm sure you made the right decision. Imagine if you'd stayed on, you'd be constantly wondering if/when the axe was gonna fall - never a nice feeling    Now you can stay at home and get fat like me    



deepblue said:


> Yesterday I saw an advert for a "pea sticking" demonstration at a national trust property . Not being a gardener other things sprang to mind


  

Hey Malini - did you read ALL of that PM? There's more to it you know than just the budget thing  Keep smiling honey 

LW - good luck with sorting out the building works hon!   

Sorry no more persos but am half cut now! My parents are here and we got stuck into the wine... 

Love to all!
xxx

PS Hi Kara - so sorry that your cycle was cancelled, I think it was probably down to the d/r to be honest. I had the problem of thick lining on day 2-3 of my last fresh sp. They just waited another couple of days and then it was thin enough to stim... Also, they could probably have safely given you up to 600iu, that's what I was on at the ARGC. And possibly you might have done better with a mix of menopur and fostimon or gonal-F? There are so many factors hon, it's difficult to know exactly why it doesn't work when everything looks so good on paper...   

xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning team PR, just wanted to say hello, not posting as much as I've nothing to contribute to this board but I do still read and think of you all x


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home this way.................................. 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=196779.new#new


----------

